# Official USMB Mafia Game #1



## Wake

_Welcome to Official USMB Mafia Game #1! The Mafia has infiltrated your town and killed the mayor!
It's up to you to discover the identities of the bad guys and bring peace back to your home!_






​
*Host:* Wake

*Player List:*
1) _RosieS_
2) _Avatar4321_ 
3) _strollingbones_
4) _dblack_
5) _blackflag_
6) _Cereal_Killer_ 
7) _R.D._ 
8) _Manifold_ 
9) _Moonglow_ 
10) _Shaitra_
11) _Mertex_
12) _Syrenn_
13) _Mebelle60_


*The Game's Flow*​
Day 1 starts!

Vote Count 1.1, Vote Count 1.2, Vote Count 1.3, Vote Count 1.4, Vote Count 1.5, Vote Count 1.6 & Death Scene

Day 2 Bloodshed, Vote Count 2.1, Vote Count 2.2, Vote Count 2.3, Vote Count 2.4, Vote Count 2.5 & Death Scene

Day 3 Bloodshed, Vote Count 3.1


*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop - RosieS
Town Doctor - ?
Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof) - strollingbones
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Blackflag
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Cereal_Killer
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie- Mebelle60
Red Mafia Roleblocker - ?
Red Mafia Goon - ?
Blue Mafia Roleblocker - Syrenn
Blue Mafia Goon - Moonglow
*


----------



## Wake

*Game Rules*
_All USMB rules should be followed, along with the following rules._​
_Game Timeline_

Day phases will last one week.
Night phases will last two days.

_General Rules_

Do not quote your role PM or any other PM/QT communication from the mod.
Do not contact any player in or outside of the game about the game.
Do not use encrypted or hard-to-see text (including "invisible" text, text below the 50% text size option, or text hidden via BBCode (not including spoilered text)).
Do not edit or delete posts in this thread.

_Activity_

If a player doesn't post in-game after a period of 48 hours, other players may request a prod of that player.
If a player doesn't post in-game after a period of 72 hours and another player hasn't made a request, I will prod that player.
If a player is prodded, that player has 24 hours to make an in-game post before a replacement will be found.
If a player receives multiple prods and/or prod-dodges excessively, that player will be subject to a force-replace.
If you are going to be absent for a specific period of time, please let me know ahead of time!

_Votes and Lynching_

Votes must be in the format of *VOTE: Player Name*. Abbreviations, missing punctuation, and misspellings will be accepted as long as it is obvious to me who is being voted for. If I perceive it as a vote, it will count as a vote.
Unvotes are not necessary to change a vote.
A player will be lynched if a majority of the players have voted for that player.
You may vote for a *No Lynch*. If a majority of players vote for a No Lynch, the game will proceed to Night without a lynch.
All living players, including the lynchee, may continue to post until the thread is locked.
Once I have posted your death scene, you may not post.
You may change your vote as many times as you wish.

_Behavior_

Harassment of an individual player is NOT permitted. While this is a competitive game, no personal attacks will be tolerated.
Always play to your win condition.
Do not discuss this game anywhere else with anyone else unless your role allows you to.


----------



## Wake

*Game Setup*​
This game is using a multi-ball system, in which there is one Town group and two rival Mafia teams. Here is the structure we'll be using:

Town Cop
Town Doctor
Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof)
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Mafia Roleblocker
Mafia Goon
Mafia Roleblocker
Mafia Goon


*Role PMs*​
Eachplayer will receive one of these PMs, at random. 



			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Vanilla Townie.
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> During the Night, you may sleep.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when all threats to the Town are eliminated and at least one Town-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name. The game thread is here.





			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Town Cop.
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> During the Night, you may investigate one player by sending me the name of your target via PM. At the end of the Night, you will receive a result in the form of _You believe [target] to be [Guilty/Not Guilty]_. If you did not successfully investigate someone, you will receive _No Result_.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when all threats to the Town are eliminated and at least one Town-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name. The game thread is here.





			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Town Doctor.
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> During the Night, you may protect one player by sending me the name of your target via PM. You may not target yourself. You will not be informed as to the result of your protection.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when all threats to the Town are eliminated and at least one Town-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name. The game thread is here.





			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof).
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> You will survive any kill attempt made on you during the Night. You will not be informed if and when this happens.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when all threats to the Town are eliminated and at least one Town-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name. The game thread is here.





			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Mafia Goon with your partner, [user]name[/user] (Mafia Roleblocker).
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> As a team, the Mafia may kill one player per Night by sending posting on the Mafia QT or sending me a PM with your target and which one of you will be performing the kill.
> You may talk to your partner during the Night at this QuickTopic thread.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when the Town is eliminated and at least one Mafia-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name. The game thread is here.





			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Mafia Roleblocker with your partner, [user]name[/user] (Mafia Goon).
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> Individually, you may roleblock one player by sending me the name of your target by PM. You may both roleblock and kill during the same Night.
> As a team, the Mafia may kill one player per Night by posting on the Mafia QT or by sending me a PM with your target and which one of you will be performing the kill.
> You may talk to your partner during the Night at this QuickTopic thread.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when the Town is eliminated and at least one Mafia-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name. The game thread is here.





			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Mafia Goon with your partner, [user]name[/user] (Mafia Roleblocker).
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> As a team, the Mafia may kill one player per Night by sending posting on the Mafia QT or sending me a PM with your target and which one of you will be performing the kill.
> You may talk to your partner during the Night at this QuickTopic thread.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when the Town is eliminated and at least one Mafia-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name. The game thread is here.





			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a Mafia Roleblocker with your partner, [user]name[/user] (Mafia Goon).
> 
> Abilities
> 
> During the Day, you may vote for whomever you want lynched.
> Individually, you may roleblock one player by sending me the name of your target by PM. You may both roleblock and kill during the same Night.
> As a team, the Mafia may kill one player per Night by posting on the Mafia QT or by sending me a PM with your target and which one of you will be performing the kill.
> You may talk to your partner during the Night at this QuickTopic thread.
> 
> Win Condition
> 
> You win when the Town is eliminated and at least one Mafia-aligned player is still alive, or nothing can prevent the same.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. Please confirm your participation in this game by responding to this PM with your role name. The game thread is here.


----------



## Wake

*Role PMs being randomized and sent.
*If you have basic gameplay questions, please ask in this thread.
*Any sensitive gameplay question should be asked via PM.
*Please do not post in this thread until 10/13 of all players have confirmed.
*You confirm your Role PM by responding back to me with your Win Condition and/or Role.
*To preserve game integrity, please do not post in this thread if you are not playing.


----------



## Wake

All I can say is that this game is going to be awesome.

The Role PMs have been randomized and sent.

Day 1 will begin when 10/13 players have confirmed.

Thread is locked until then. ;-)

*11/13 Role PMs confirmed.*


----------



## Wake

*Day 1 begins!
*

You may all post and vote and lob accusations against each other!

I'll be tallying votes to keep everyone up to date. Good luck!


----------



## Shaitra

Hmmm, who should we lynch today?


----------



## dblack

I'm tempted to think through the benefits of not lynching anyone out of the gate. Randomly picking would be more likely to kill a townie than mafia But we know the scum will kill someone the first night. Anyone done the math on this?


----------



## dblack

I'm sure this has been discussed, but I read through the thread rather quickly. Do we vote in this thread? When is it binding? As soon as we post it?


----------



## Wake

The very beginning of Mafia is typically known as the Random Voting Stage. This breaks the ice and gets reactions going. ;-)



dblack said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed, but I read through the thread rather quickly. Do we vote in this thread? When is it binding? As soon as we post it?



Yup. As soon as you post it. However, you can change your vote as many times as you wish, whenever you change your mind.  My job's to tally all the votes, from time to time.


----------



## dblack

Mani is a cylon. Just sayin'.


----------



## Shaitra

Well then, I roll my die and choose..........



blackflag for lynching.


----------



## Wake

Shaitra said:


> Well then, I roll my die and choose..........
> 
> 
> 
> blackflag for lynching.



Voting is relatively simple. 

*Vote: Player Name*

That's it.


----------



## strollingbones

i think i will sit back and watch for a while before voting....


----------



## cereal_killer

*Vote: dblack*

A little chatty and posing some very thought provoking questions. Tells me he's trying to appear unthreatening.


----------



## Mertex

Our first kill is going to be an outright guess - there's no way we can really know.  My question, after we kill someone, do we find out what that person's role was?

I need to make a list of the players, so I'm willing to hold off and see who else is going to weigh in....


----------



## strollingbones

i think i will be the town druggie.......that role just fits me to a joint


----------



## dblack

cereal_killer said:


> *Vote: dblack*
> 
> A little chatty and posing some very thought provoking questions. Tells me he's trying to appear unthreatening.



Seems laying low would be the better strategy for scum.

We can change our votes, right?


----------



## Mertex

The fact that CK is so quick to want to lynch dblack makes me suspect that maybe CK may be the one  that needs to be investigated further....hmmmm.


----------



## Shaitra

*Vote: blackflag*  No reason other than his number came up.


----------



## MeBelle

*13) Mebelle60*

Figures!!


----------



## MeBelle

strollingbones said:


> i think i will be the town druggie.......that role just fits me to a joint



You mean the Doc...


----------



## Shaitra

dblack said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: dblack*
> 
> A little chatty and posing some very thought provoking questions. Tells me he's trying to appear unthreatening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems laying low would be the better strategy for scum.
> 
> We can change our votes, right?
Click to expand...


Yes, Wake said in post #10 you can change your vote as many times as you like.


----------



## cereal_killer

Mertex said:


> The fact that CK is so quick to want to lynch dblack makes me suspect that maybe CK may be the one  that needs to be investigated further....hmmmm.



Well dblacks opening comments lead me to believe that he's trying to appear unthreatening. Nice friendly opening post, thought provoking. We have to start somewhere. I'm going to observe a little more and MAY change my vote but right now dblack's opening post doesn't particularly sit well with me. Go back and read it...


----------



## MeBelle

cereal_killer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that CK is so quick to want to lynch dblack makes me suspect that maybe CK may be the one  that needs to be investigated further....hmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well dblacks opening comments lead me to believe that he's trying to appear unthreatening. Nice friendly opening post, thought provoking. We have to start somewhere. I'm going to observe a little more and MAY change my vote but right now dblack's opening post doesn't particularly sit well with me. Go back and read it...
Click to expand...


^^^planting seeds of doubt^^^


----------



## syrenn

Shaitra said:


> Hmmm, who should we lynch today?





I say we lynch CK just for shits and giggles!!!!


----------



## dblack

cereal_killer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that CK is so quick to want to lynch dblack makes me suspect that maybe CK may be the one  that needs to be investigated further....hmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well dblacks opening comments lead me to believe that he's trying to appear unthreatening. Nice friendly opening post, thought provoking. We have to start somewhere. I'm going to observe a little more and MAY change my vote but right now dblack's opening post doesn't particularly sit well with me. Go back and read it...
Click to expand...


I did. Twice. I'm still not convinced. Links?


----------



## RosieS

Shaitra jumped in with both feet first. A Scummy thing to do.

*Vote: Shaitra*

I sure the heck am not Scum, folks.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## cereal_killer

dblack said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that CK is so quick to want to lynch dblack makes me suspect that maybe CK may be the one  that needs to be investigated further....hmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well dblacks opening comments lead me to believe that he's trying to appear unthreatening. Nice friendly opening post, thought provoking. We have to start somewhere. I'm going to observe a little more and MAY change my vote but right now dblack's opening post doesn't particularly sit well with me. Go back and read it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did. Twice. I'm still not convinced. Links?
Click to expand...







   LMFAO!!


----------



## Mertex

Right now there are many of us that are new players and are going to be asking questions that may appear that we are trying to divert attention from ourselves.

Let's just go with blackflag....he hasn't posted.

*Vote: blackflag*


----------



## R.D.

syrenn said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, who should we lynch today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say we lynch CK just for shits and giggles!!!!
Click to expand...


Killing for shits and giggles?

*My vote: Syrenn*


----------



## syrenn

R.D. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, who should we lynch today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say we lynch CK just for shits and giggles!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing for shits and giggles?
> 
> *My vote: Syrenn*
Click to expand...


yep...it may be our only chance to ban ck.....


----------



## Shaitra

RosieS said:


> Shaitra jumped in with both feet first. A Scummy thing to do.
> 
> *Vote: Shaitra*
> 
> I sure the heck am not Scum, folks.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Scum, not me.    Since Rosie is saying she isn't, I think she is!  Maybe I should change my vote to Rosie.


----------



## RosieS

Further Scummy ^^^ lol

Regards from Rosie


----------



## BlackFlag

*Vote: Shaitra!!!*

Revenge heheheh


----------



## Moonglow

strollingbones said:


> i think i will be the town druggie.......that role just fits me to a joint



No frickin ' way. I'm snorting now....


----------



## Moonglow

I'm gonna fornicate, nobody move..except my victim....


----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


> Right now there are many of us that are new players and are going to be asking questions that may appear that we are trying to divert attention from ourselves.
> 
> Let's just go with blackflag....he hasn't posted.
> 
> *Vote: blackflag*



 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

and just how are you (wake) able to alter others posts? 




> Last edited by Wake; Today at 04:59 PM. Reason: It's custom in Mafia to bold our votes. ;-)


----------



## Moonglow

The gutter is my best friend...


----------



## Moonglow

dblack, do you ever work over your clients?


----------



## Shaitra

BlackFlag said:


> *Vote: Shaitra!!!*
> 
> Revenge heheheh


----------



## Mertex

Moonglow said:


> *The gutter *is my best friend...





Maybe I should change my vote to Moonglow....he's almost admitted to being *scum*....  It may be his way to throw us off track....hmmm.


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The gutter *is my best friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should change my vote to Moonglow....he's almost admitted to being *scum*....  It may be his way to throw us off track....hmmm.
Click to expand...


Nah, Mertex. Those who have known him for years know he is IRL Scummy. It cannot be helped.

Makes discernment harder, tho' ;-)

Regards from Rosie


----------



## syrenn

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The gutter *is my best friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should change my vote to Moonglow....he's almost admitted to being *scum*....  It may be his way to throw us off track....hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, Mertex. Those who have known him for years know he is IRL Scummy. It cannot be helped.
> 
> Makes discernment harder, tho' ;-)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


well shit... mertex makes a point... and now you make a point..

shit shit shit...

i still think CK!!!!!


----------



## Moonglow

BlackFlag said:


> *Vote: Shaitra!!!*
> 
> Revenge heheheh




Looks like a scummy way to be....


----------



## BlackFlag

Yer all scum!!!

Can I vote everyone?


----------



## RosieS

syrenn said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should change my vote to Moonglow....he's almost admitted to being *scum*....  It may be his way to throw us off track....hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Mertex. Those who have known him for years know he is IRL Scummy. It cannot be helped.
> 
> Makes discernment harder, tho' ;-)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well shit... mertex makes a point... and now you make a point..
> 
> shit shit shit...
> 
> i still think CK!!!!!
Click to expand...


Convince me to change my vote, please. Why should we lynch Cereal?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Moonglow

He's scum......


----------



## R.D.

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The gutter *is my best friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should change my vote to Moonglow....he's almost admitted to being *scum*....  It may be his way to throw us off track....hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, Mertex. Those who have known him for years know he is IRL Scummy. It cannot be helped.
> 
> Makes discernment harder, tho' ;-)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


What is IRL....??? Hmmm.......


----------



## Moonglow

R.D. said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should change my vote to Moonglow....he's almost admitted to being *scum*....  It may be his way to throw us off track....hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Mertex. Those who have known him for years know he is IRL Scummy. It cannot be helped.
> 
> Makes discernment harder, tho' ;-)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is IRL....??? Hmmm.......
Click to expand...


InfraRed Laser


----------



## syrenn

RosieS said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Mertex. Those who have known him for years know he is IRL Scummy. It cannot be helped.
> 
> Makes discernment harder, tho' ;-)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well shit... mertex makes a point... and now you make a point..
> 
> shit shit shit...
> 
> i still think CK!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Convince me to change my vote, please. Why should we lynch Cereal?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...



becasue this may be the only way we get to ban hammer him.....   call it street justice..... lmao. 

why...  i think wake made him scum just becasue it would be funny......


----------



## RosieS

LOL Moonglow!

In Real Life. 

Not the USMB world or this Mafia game but really real for reals.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Changed.

*Vote: Cereal Killer*

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Moonglow

I'm disease free and ready to riot....


----------



## syrenn

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION].....

hey ... do you tell us if the person we ban is a good guy or a bad guy?


----------



## cereal_killer

syrenn said:


> @Wake .....
> 
> hey ... do you tell us if the person we ban is a good guy or a bad guy?



Yes, once someone is lynched he'll tell you. 

 Btw Wake making me Mafia would be too obvious don't you think? Good thinking I'll give you that but  what to tell you.

 Mertex may have uncovered Moonglow as a Mobster hmmmm.

 Not sure if I'll change my vote just yet


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The gutter *is my best friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should change my vote to Moonglow....he's almost admitted to being *scum*....  It may be his way to throw us off track....hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, Mertex. Those who have known him for years know he is IRL Scummy. It cannot be helped.
> 
> Makes discernment harder, tho' ;-)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Yeah, but this isn't about him as a "poster" - but rather about his role in this game.


----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> well shit... mertex makes a point... and now you make a point..
> 
> shit shit shit...
> 
> i still think CK!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convince me to change my vote, please. Why should we lynch Cereal?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> becasue this may be the only way we get to ban hammer him.....   call it street justice..... lmao.
> 
> why...  i think wake made him scum just becasue it would be funny......
Click to expand...



Yeah, as long as he won't hold it against us, we should all vote for CK.


----------



## Mertex

cereal_killer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake .....
> 
> hey ... do you tell us if the person we ban is a good guy or a bad guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, once someone is lynched he'll tell you.
> 
> Btw Wake making me Mafia would be too obvious don't you think? Good thinking I'll give you that but  what to tell you.
> 
> Mertex may have uncovered Moonglow as a Mobster hmmmm.
> 
> Not sure if I'll change my vote just yet
Click to expand...



How much time do we have?  We all need to go with one and do it...


----------



## Avatar4321

cereal_killer said:


> *Vote: dblack*
> 
> A little chatty and posing some very thought provoking questions. Tells me he's trying to appear unthreatening.



He certainly is.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> The fact that CK is so quick to want to lynch dblack makes me suspect that maybe CK may be the one  that needs to be investigated further....hmmmm.



Another good point.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Shaitra jumped in with both feet first. A Scummy thing to do.
> 
> *Vote: Shaitra*
> 
> I sure the heck am not Scum, folks.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Yeah, but that's exactly what scum would say.


----------



## Avatar4321

BlackFlag said:


> Yer all scum!!!
> 
> Can I vote everyone?



You want to kill everyone?! That seems kind of shady.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Mertex. Those who have known him for years know he is IRL Scummy. It cannot be helped.
> 
> Makes discernment harder, tho' ;-)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well shit... mertex makes a point... and now you make a point..
> 
> shit shit shit...
> 
> i still think CK!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Convince me to change my vote, please. Why should we lynch Cereal?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Not sure if we should lynch him, but he does have killer in his name.


----------



## syrenn

cereal_killer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake .....
> 
> hey ... do you tell us if the person we ban is a good guy or a bad guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, once someone is lynched he'll tell you.
> 
> Btw Wake making me Mafia would be too obvious don't you think? Good thinking I'll give you that but  what to tell you.
> 
> Mertex may have uncovered Moonglow as a Mobster hmmmm.
> 
> Not sure if I'll change my vote just yet
Click to expand...

right... but you being the obvious vote.... and telling us that .... also makes you a good vote as being a bad guy!!!  

and then you throw out the obvious vote about someone trying to play the game to hard......


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> well shit... mertex makes a point... and now you make a point..
> 
> shit shit shit...
> 
> i still think CK!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convince me to change my vote, please. Why should we lynch Cereal?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if we should lynch him, but * he does have killer in his name*.
Click to expand...


Excellent point!!!


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Convince me to change my vote, please. Why should we lynch Cereal?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if we should lynch him, but * he does have killer in his name*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent point!!!
Click to expand...


Of course, the killers could be those who havent said anything yet either. Trying to keep low.


----------



## strollingbones

Moonglow said:


> I'm gonna fornicate, nobody move..except my victim....




you really need to stop asking women to take cold showers and lay real still......

it is just not a good look


----------



## strollingbones

i never trust the religious ones...i am gonna vote for avatar


----------



## cereal_killer

syrenn said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey ... do you tell us if the person we ban is a good guy or a bad guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, once someone is lynched he'll tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw Wake making me Mafia would be too obvious don't you think? Good thinking I'll give you that but  what to tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex may have uncovered Moonglow as a Mobster hmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'll change my vote just yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> right... but you being the obvious vote.... and telling us that .... also makes you a good vote as being a bad guy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then you throw out the obvious vote about someone trying to play the game to hard......
Click to expand...







Well put your money where your mouth is and roll the dice.



Put your vote in (Vote: cereal killer)



Its a game so somebody has to be lynched!


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.1*​
*No Vote (7):* Mebelle60, Manifold, dblack, Syrenn, strollingbones, Avatar4321, Moonglow,

*Blackflag (2):* Shaitra, Mertex
*dblack (1):* Cereal_Killer
*Shaitra (1):* Blackflag
*Syrenn (1):* R.D.
*Cereal_Killer (1):* RosieS



*~* It will take 6/11 votes to lynch someone Day 1. 
*~* Deadline is 3pm (central time), 5/8/14.
*~* Voting format looks like this: *Vote: Player Name*


----------



## cereal_killer

Avatars a friendly fellow in here. Gaining trust?


----------



## Avatar4321

cereal_killer said:


> Avatars a friendly fellow in here. Gaining trust?



Of course, I'm friendly. I want to survive. Isn't that the entire point of the game? Seems bad strategy to just start lynching people immediately. Which is why I am watching everyone and seeing who is scummy before I make any decision, if I do.


----------



## strollingbones

Avatar4321 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatars a friendly fellow in here. Gaining trust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm friendly. I want to survive. Isn't that the entire point of the game? Seems bad strategy to just start lynching people immediately. Which is why I am watching everyone and seeing who is scummy before I make any decision, if I do.
Click to expand...


i dont trust watchers either again avatar 4321 gets my vote


----------



## strollingbones

hmmmm but then again.. ck has the type of ego where he would want a major role in any game he plays and he does like the upper hand..we all do....so could he use his position on the board to force wake to give him a 'plum role'?


----------



## Shaitra

Hmm, strollingbones is pushing hard for Avatar.  Trying to deflect from getting lynched?


----------



## Shaitra

How about the ones we haven't heard from yet?  Anyone suspicious of them?  Someone mentioned earlier that laying low seemed like a scummy thing to do.  I agree with that.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> hmmmm but then again.. ck has the type of ego where he would want a major role in any game he plays and he does like the upper hand..we all do....so could he use his position on the board to force wake to give him a 'plum role'?



It's quite possible. Then again, you could simply be saying that so I ignore the fact that you voted to lynch me and divert my suspicion back to CK who is also suggesting I am involved. Could the two of you be partners just pretending to turn on each other while you focus picking off your main threat? And if so, how the heck did I become your main threat?


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> i think i will be the town druggie.......that role just fits me to a joint



Trying to lay low and watch while seeming like a non-threat? Hmmm

Plus involvement in drugs. we all know how those mafia types make their money. Don't want to stop the influx of narcotics into town?


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Hmm, strollingbones is pushing hard for Avatar.  Trying to deflect from getting lynched?



Who knows. It is interesting that she said she was going to wait and watch before voting and then turns around and votes for me while saying that those who watch are suspicious. Should we hold her to her own standard?


----------



## strollingbones

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, strollingbones is pushing hard for Avatar.  Trying to deflect from getting lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows. It is interesting that she said she was going to wait and watch before voting and then turns around and votes for me while saying that those who watch are suspicious. Should we hold her to her own standard?
Click to expand...


o please stop calling me a hypocrite....i have a spouse for that....and of course a pagan is gonna vote for the most religious person here and that would be avatar wouldnt it?

and we all know my vote is just given to my current state of mind and no votes are final till they are final now are they?


----------



## dblack

*Vote: Greenbeard*


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm but then again.. ck has the type of ego where he would want a major role in any game he plays and he does like the upper hand..we all do....so could he use his position on the board to force wake to give him a 'plum role'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite possible. Then again, you could simply be saying that so I ignore the fact that you voted to lynch me and divert my suspicion back to CK who is also suggesting I am involved. Could the two of you be partners just pretending to turn on each other while you focus picking off your main threat? And if so, how the heck did I become your main threat?
Click to expand...


Good points. They could be in cahoots.


----------



## cereal_killer

Avatar4321 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm but then again.. ck has the type of ego where he would want a major role in any game he plays and he does like the upper hand..we all do....so could he use his position on the board to force wake to give him a 'plum role'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite possible. Then again, you could simply be saying that so I ignore the fact that you voted to lynch me and divert my suspicion back to CK who is also suggesting I am involved. Could the two of you be partners just pretending to turn on each other while you focus picking off your main threat? And if so, how the heck did I become your main threat?
Click to expand...







I'm not that good.......yet. I'm believing Avatar is a townie but my suspicions still are with dblack and syrenn now. She wants to lynch me for shits and giggles or because I'm onto one of her partners?


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, strollingbones is pushing hard for Avatar.  Trying to deflect from getting lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows. It is interesting that she said she was going to wait and watch before voting and then turns around and votes for me while saying that those who watch are suspicious. Should we hold her to her own standard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> o please stop calling me a hypocrite....i have a spouse for that....and of course a pagan is gonna vote for the most religious person here and that would be avatar wouldnt it?
> 
> and we all know my vote is just given to my current state of mind and no votes are final till they are final now are they?
Click to expand...


I didn't realize I was calling you a hypocrite. I thought I was just pointing out inconsistencies with your story. Quite natural for me to ask questions about you since you have voted for me. 

Of course, I haven't voted for you or anyone yet. You could be innocently accusing me or covering you tracks. It's too early to tell yet.


----------



## Avatar4321

cereal_killer said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm but then again.. ck has the type of ego where he would want a major role in any game he plays and he does like the upper hand..we all do....so could he use his position on the board to force wake to give him a 'plum role'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite possible. Then again, you could simply be saying that so I ignore the fact that you voted to lynch me and divert my suspicion back to CK who is also suggesting I am involved. Could the two of you be partners just pretending to turn on each other while you focus picking off your main threat? And if so, how the heck did I become your main threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that good.......yet. I'm believing Avatar is a townie but my suspicions still are with dblack and syrenn now. She wants to lynch me for shits and giggles or because I'm onto one of her partners?
Click to expand...


True. There seems to be a bit of bloodlust there. Maybe they see you as a threat because you are a mod they are used to you policing them.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm but then again.. ck has the type of ego where he would want a major role in any game he plays and he does like the upper hand..we all do....so could he use his position on the board to force wake to give him a 'plum role'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite possible. Then again, you could simply be saying that so I ignore the fact that you voted to lynch me and divert my suspicion back to CK who is also suggesting I am involved. Could the two of you be partners just pretending to turn on each other while you focus picking off your main threat? And if so, how the heck did I become your main threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good points. They could be in cahoots.
Click to expand...


It's possible. I'm not sure that's the case. But who knows. We still haven't had a murder so we are kind of shooting in the dark here, so to speak.


----------



## manifold

Vote: *Cereal_Killer*

I don't think he would have agreed to play without some "assurances" as it were.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite possible. Then again, you could simply be saying that so I ignore the fact that you voted to lynch me and divert my suspicion back to CK who is also suggesting I am involved. Could the two of you be partners just pretending to turn on each other while you focus picking off your main threat? And if so, how the heck did I become your main threat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. They could be in cahoots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's possible. I'm not sure that's the case. But who knows. We still haven't had a murder so we are kind of shooting in the dark here, so to speak.
Click to expand...


True.  Seems to me we should wait until a scum hit before lynching someone.  

Can we do that?


----------



## dblack

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. They could be in cahoots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible. I'm not sure that's the case. But who knows. We still haven't had a murder so we are kind of shooting in the dark here, so to speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.  Seems to me we should wait until a scum hit before lynching someone.
> 
> Can we do that?
Click to expand...


That's what I was wondering about earlier. We CAN definitely do that. But is it -oddswise - the way to go? 

We know 4 out of 11 of us are scum. Which means that if we pick randomly, odds are we'll lose a good villager. Then another the first night. We'd go from 7 vs 4 down to 5 vs 4 right out of the gate. Not a great start.


----------



## manifold

dblack said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible. I'm not sure that's the case. But who knows. We still haven't had a murder so we are kind of shooting in the dark here, so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Seems to me we should wait until a scum hit before lynching someone.
> 
> Can we do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I was wondering about earlier. We CAN definitely do that. But is it -oddswise - the way to go?
> 
> We know 4 out of 11 of us are scum. Which means that if we pick randomly, odds are we'll lose a good villager. Then another the first night. We'd go from 7 vs 4 down to 5 vs 4 right out of the gate. Not a great start.
Click to expand...


And if nobody is lynched it's guaranteed to be 6 vs 4 on day two, and what knowledge would have been gained?


----------



## dblack

manifold said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Seems to me we should wait until a scum hit before lynching someone.
> 
> Can we do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was wondering about earlier. We CAN definitely do that. But is it -oddswise - the way to go?
> 
> We know 4 out of 11 of us are scum. Which means that if we pick randomly, odds are we'll lose a good villager. Then another the first night. We'd go from 7 vs 4 down to 5 vs 4 right out of the gate. Not a great start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if nobody is lynched it's guaranteed to be 6 vs 4 on day two, and what knowledge would have been gained?
Click to expand...


Right. Also... I forgot we have two mafia teams. Does that mean two murders each night?


----------



## R.D.

dblack said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was wondering about earlier. We CAN definitely do that. But is it -oddswise - the way to go?
> 
> We know 4 out of 11 of us are scum. Which means that if we pick randomly, odds are we'll lose a good villager. Then another the first night. We'd go from 7 vs 4 down to 5 vs 4 right out of the gate. Not a great start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if nobody is lynched it's guaranteed to be 6 vs 4 on day two, and what knowledge would have been gained?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. Also... I forgot we have two mafia teams. Does that mean two murders each night?
Click to expand...


One, I think... [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

We're 13

Even though there are 4 scum, there are 2 townies who are valuable to winning, will he tell us if we lose the cop or the Dr.?


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible. I'm not sure that's the case. But who knows. We still haven't had a murder so we are kind of shooting in the dark here, so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Seems to me we should wait until a scum hit before lynching someone.
> 
> Can we do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I was wondering about earlier. We CAN definitely do that. But is it -oddswise - the way to go?
> 
> We know 4 out of 11 of us are scum. Which means that if we pick randomly, odds are we'll lose a good villager. Then another the first night. We'd go from 7 vs 4 down to 5 vs 4 right out of the gate. Not a great start.
Click to expand...


But isn't that something the killer might say to make him/her look like he/she was concerned for the innocent?


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if nobody is lynched it's guaranteed to be 6 vs 4 on day two, and what knowledge would have been gained?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Also... I forgot we have two mafia teams. Does that mean two murders each night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One, I think... [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> We're 13
> 
> Even though there are 4 scum, there are 2 townies who are valuable to winning, will he tell us if we lose the cop or the Dr.?
Click to expand...


I think he said he would tell us the role of the person who was killed.

I would also point out that there is a chance one mafia team might accidentally take out members of the other team.


----------



## RosieS

I think each Scum knows the ID of the other Scums. Dunno if each Scum team can be pitted against the other.

Since this is a game of psychology, Avatar is  Town.

Look at any of his posts - verbose and in rapidfire succession. Has not changed a whit  in this thread.

So I am pretty sure Avatar and Moonglow are both Town. Psychology wise.

Again, let me advise that it would be  a dumbass move to lynch Rosie.

My vote to lynch CK remains. So far.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## cereal_killer

Avatar4321 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite possible. Then again, you could simply be saying that so I ignore the fact that you voted to lynch me and divert my suspicion back to CK who is also suggesting I am involved. Could the two of you be partners just pretending to turn on each other while you focus picking off your main threat? And if so, how the heck did I become your main threat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that good.......yet. I'm believing Avatar is a townie but my suspicions still are with dblack and syrenn now. She wants to lynch me for shits and giggles or because I'm onto one of her partners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. There seems to be a bit of bloodlust there. Maybe they see you as a threat because you are a mod they are used to you policing them.
Click to expand...

 but this is a game. I'm not an Admin in here, , I'm a townie or a mobster. I want to play fair and square so players should lynch me based on the game not by my position outside of here.

With that said perhaps we should look at those who want to lynch me based off of my position outside of here rather than looking at this as a game. If I were scum that would be my first go to argument if a staff member were  playing. It's classic subterfuge......

I'm thinking the ones who are most active (hunting mobsters) and actively trying to piece together who's who are probably townies. The scum are just throwing out accusations based off of nothing.

I want to say something BUT it may change the way the Mobsters operate. Hopefully someone is thinking like I am right now


----------



## cereal_killer

RosieS said:


> I think each Scum knows the ID of the other Scums. Dunno if each Scum team can be pitted against the other.
> 
> Since this is a game of psychology, Avatar is  Town.
> 
> Look at any of his posts - verbose and in rapidfire succession. Has not changed a whit  in this thread.
> 
> So I am pretty sure Avatar and Moonglow are both Town. Psychology wise.
> 
> Again, let me advise that it would be  a dumbass move to lynch Rosie.
> 
> My vote to lynch CK remains. So far.
> 
> Regards from Rosie


Yes all Scum know who each other are.

Did you post

* Vote:cereal killer*

??

3 more votes and I'm lynched like a mofo!!! Maybe 2 more? I 

*great game [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] I really dig it*


----------



## Shaitra

RosieS said:


> I think each Scum knows the ID of the other Scums. Dunno if each Scum team can be pitted against the other.
> 
> Since this is a game of psychology, Avatar is  Town.
> 
> Look at any of his posts - verbose and in rapidfire succession. Has not changed a whit  in this thread.
> 
> So I am pretty sure Avatar and Moonglow are both Town. Psychology wise.
> 
> Again, let me advise that it would be  a dumbass move to lynch Rosie.
> 
> My vote to lynch CK remains. So far.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



What's your reasoning to lynch CK?  He seems to be actively trying to figure out who's who.


----------



## cereal_killer

Shaitra said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think each Scum knows the ID of the other Scums. Dunno if each Scum team can be pitted against the other.
> 
> Since this is a game of psychology, Avatar is  Town.
> 
> Look at any of his posts - verbose and in rapidfire succession. Has not changed a whit  in this thread.
> 
> So I am pretty sure Avatar and Moonglow are both Town. Psychology wise.
> 
> Again, let me advise that it would be  a dumbass move to lynch Rosie.
> 
> My vote to lynch CK remains. So far.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reasoning to lynch CK?  He seems to be actively trying to figure out who's who.
Click to expand...


because I'm egotistical and told the Mod he will make me a mobster or else I'm not playing


----------



## Shaitra

cereal_killer said:


> Yes all Scum know who each other are.
> 
> Did you post
> 
> * Vote:cereal killer*
> 
> ??
> 
> 3 more votes and I'm lynched like a mofo!!! Maybe 2 more? I
> 
> *great game [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] I really dig it*



I haven't voted for you........yet.    

I think you have to have over 50% of the vote to be lynched.  So my question is did the last two people acknowledge their pm's?  I'm trying to figure out if the number of people playing are 11 or 13.


----------



## cereal_killer

RosieS is town and wants out of the game, so she is safe


----------



## Shaitra

cereal_killer said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think each Scum knows the ID of the other Scums. Dunno if each Scum team can be pitted against the other.
> 
> Since this is a game of psychology, Avatar is  Town.
> 
> Look at any of his posts - verbose and in rapidfire succession. Has not changed a whit  in this thread.
> 
> So I am pretty sure Avatar and Moonglow are both Town. Psychology wise.
> 
> Again, let me advise that it would be  a dumbass move to lynch Rosie.
> 
> My vote to lynch CK remains. So far.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reasoning to lynch CK?  He seems to be actively trying to figure out who's who.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because I'm egotistical and told the Mod he will make me a mobster or else I'm not playing
Click to expand...


It's good to be king!


----------



## cereal_killer

Shaitra said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reasoning to lynch CK?  He seems to be actively trying to figure out who's who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I'm egotistical and told the Mod he will make me a mobster or else I'm not playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's good to be king!
Click to expand...

indeed it is


----------



## R.D.

cereal_killer said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think each Scum knows the ID of the other Scums. Dunno if each Scum team can be pitted against the other.
> 
> Since this is a game of psychology, Avatar is  Town.
> 
> Look at any of his posts - verbose and in rapidfire succession. Has not changed a whit  in this thread.
> 
> So I am pretty sure Avatar and Moonglow are both Town. Psychology wise.
> 
> Again, let me advise that it would be  a dumbass move to lynch Rosie.
> 
> My vote to lynch CK remains. So far.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reasoning to lynch CK?  He seems to be actively trying to figure out who's who.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because I'm egotistical and told the Mod he will make me a mobster or else I'm not playing
Click to expand...

You made him an offer he couldn't refuse


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.2*​
*No Vote (11):* Mebelle60, dblack, Syrenn, strollingbones, Avatar4321, Moonglow,

*Blackflag (2):* Shaitra, Mertex
*Cereal_Killer (2):* RosieS, Manifold
*dblack (1):* Cereal_Killer
*Shaitra (1):* Blackflag
*Syrenn (1):* R.D.



*~* With 13 players, it takes 6 to lynch!  
*~* Deadline is 3pm (central time), 5/8/14.

*~* Voting format looks like this: *Vote: Player Name*. I can't count them if I can't see them. 
      [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]

*~* There is the possibility of two players dying Night 1, because there are two Scum teams. 
      [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION]

*~* It's paramount that you guys lynch someone today, because you need that information. If a Townie dies, you'll revisit who that player suspected. If Scum gets lynched, you learn who that player was trying to shift attention away from, and who he/she was angling to lynch. 

*~* The Red Scum Team members only know each other. Same with the Blue Scum Team.


----------



## dblack

RosieS said:


> I think each Scum knows the ID of the other Scums. Dunno if each Scum team can be pitted against the other.
> 
> Since this is a game of psychology, Avatar is  Town.
> 
> Look at any of his posts - verbose and in rapidfire succession. Has not changed a whit  in this thread.
> 
> So I am pretty sure Avatar and Moonglow are both Town. Psychology wise.
> 
> Again, let me advise that it would be  a dumbass move to lynch Rosie.
> 
> My vote to lynch CK remains. So far.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Alright. We have to go on _something_, and it's going to be very little in this first round, but I'll grab at this. Trying to clear other players seems suspicious to me. Scum looking out for scum? Maybe not, but I got nothing else.

*Vote: Rosie*


----------



## manifold

At this stage of the game, the idea that some people are "actively" trying to figure out who is who and others are throwing out idle accusations is pretty silly. Until people start getting lynched and whacked there is pretty much nothing to go on. I stand by my vote for ck. Absent any new information, it's not entirely unreasonable to suspect he'd insist on a mafia role, and even if he didn't, it's very reasonable to suspect Wake would have rewarded him with one regardless.


----------



## cereal_killer

manifold said:


> At this stage of the game, the idea that some people are "actively" trying to figure out who is who and others are throwing out idle accusations is pretty silly. Until people start getting lynched and whacked there is pretty much nothing to go on. I stand by my vote for ck. Absent any new information,* it's not entirely unreasonable to suspect he'd insist on a mafia role, and even if he didn't, it's very reasonable to suspect Wake would have rewarded him with one regardless*.


That's just paranoia Mani. Your first argument, "until people start getting lynched and whacked there is pretty much nothing to go on", has a little more substance.

Again, I don't want to reveal my true thoughts because it may shape the way the scum plays and then I'll be really lost. 

I think this game comes down to holding your cards close to your chest early on and hoping those on your side see what you see. Perhaps when a few people have been lynched you then reveal your ace card. I


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> At this stage of the game, the idea that some people are "actively" trying to figure out who is who and others are throwing out idle accusations is pretty silly. Until people start getting lynched and whacked there is pretty much nothing to go on. I stand by my vote for ck. Absent any new information, it's not entirely unreasonable to suspect he'd insist on a mafia role, and even if he didn't, it's very reasonable to suspect Wake would have rewarded him with one regardless.



Except, I thought the roles were randomized.


----------



## manifold

cereal_killer said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage of the game, the idea that some people are "actively" trying to figure out who is who and others are throwing out idle accusations is pretty silly. Until people start getting lynched and whacked there is pretty much nothing to go on. I stand by my vote for ck. Absent any new information,* it's not entirely unreasonable to suspect he'd insist on a mafia role, and even if he didn't, it's very reasonable to suspect Wake would have rewarded him with one regardless*.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just paranoia Mani. Your first argument, "until people start getting lynched and whacked there is pretty much nothing to go on", has a little more substance.
> 
> Again, I don't want to reveal my true thoughts because it may shape the way the scum plays and then I'll be really lost.
> 
> I think this game comes down to holding your cards close to your chest early on and hoping those on your side see what you see. Perhaps when a few people have been lynched you then reveal your ace card. I
Click to expand...



^Sounds rather suspicious.

That's exactly how I'd expect you to react if you were a mobster.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage of the game, the idea that some people are "actively" trying to figure out who is who and others are throwing out idle accusations is pretty silly. Until people start getting lynched and whacked there is pretty much nothing to go on. I stand by my vote for ck. Absent any new information, it's not entirely unreasonable to suspect he'd insist on a mafia role, and even if he didn't, it's very reasonable to suspect Wake would have rewarded him with one regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, I thought the roles were randomized.
Click to expand...


Yeah, just like the NBA lottery.


----------



## Shaitra

dblack said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think each Scum knows the ID of the other Scums. Dunno if each Scum team can be pitted against the other.
> 
> Since this is a game of psychology, Avatar is  Town.
> 
> Look at any of his posts - verbose and in rapidfire succession. Has not changed a whit  in this thread.
> 
> So I am pretty sure Avatar and Moonglow are both Town. Psychology wise.
> 
> Again, let me advise that it would be  a dumbass move to lynch Rosie.
> 
> My vote to lynch CK remains. So far.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. We have to go on _something_, and it's going to be very little in this first round, but I'll grab at this. Trying to clear other players seems suspicious to me. Scum looking out for scum? Maybe not, but I got nothing else.
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
Click to expand...


What strikes me is Rosie has declared twice (at least) that it would be a dumb move to lynch her.  Protesting too much perhaps?  I'm changing my vote.

*Vote: Rosie*


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage of the game, the idea that some people are "actively" trying to figure out who is who and others are throwing out idle accusations is pretty silly. Until people start getting lynched and whacked there is pretty much nothing to go on. I stand by my vote for ck. Absent any new information,* it's not entirely unreasonable to suspect he'd insist on a mafia role, and even if he didn't, it's very reasonable to suspect Wake would have rewarded him with one regardless*.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just paranoia Mani. Your first argument, "until people start getting lynched and whacked there is pretty much nothing to go on", has a little more substance.
> 
> Again, I don't want to reveal my true thoughts because it may shape the way the scum plays and then I'll be really lost.
> 
> I think this game comes down to holding your cards close to your chest early on and hoping those on your side see what you see. Perhaps when a few people have been lynched you then reveal your ace card. I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^Sounds rather suspicious.
> 
> That's exactly how I'd expect you to react if you were a mobster.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't a mobster say that too?


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm starting to be suspicious of those not saying anything at all. It seems to me that it easy for the scum to sit back and watch what everyone else is doing and not say anything so they don't draw attention to themselves. Hope all the townies forget about them.


----------



## cereal_killer

Shaitra said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think each Scum knows the ID of the other Scums. Dunno if each Scum team can be pitted against the other.
> 
> Since this is a game of psychology, Avatar is  Town.
> 
> Look at any of his posts - verbose and in rapidfire succession. Has not changed a whit  in this thread.
> 
> So I am pretty sure Avatar and Moonglow are both Town. Psychology wise.
> 
> Again, let me advise that it would be  a dumbass move to lynch Rosie.
> 
> My vote to lynch CK remains. So far.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. We have to go on _something_, and it's going to be very little in this first round, but I'll grab at this. Trying to clear other players seems suspicious to me. Scum looking out for scum? Maybe not, but I got nothing else.
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What strikes me is Rosie has declared twice (at least) that it would be a dumb move to lynch her.  Protesting too much perhaps?  I'm changing my vote.
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
Click to expand...

I think she (Rosie) wants out of the game and is a townie. Thus both those comments...


----------



## cereal_killer

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm starting to be suspicious of those not saying anything at all. It seems to me that it easy for the scum to sit back and watch what everyone else is doing and not say anything so they don't draw attention to themselves. Hope all the townies forget about them.


Divide and conquer. We're doing all their work for them


----------



## manifold

who hasn't said anything yet?


----------



## dblack

cereal_killer said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. We have to go on _something_, and it's going to be very little in this first round, but I'll grab at this. Trying to clear other players seems suspicious to me. Scum looking out for scum? Maybe not, but I got nothing else.
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What strikes me is Rosie has declared twice (at least) that it would be a dumb move to lynch her.  Protesting too much perhaps?  I'm changing my vote.
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she (Rosie) wants out of the game and is a townie.
Click to expand...


Based on what?


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What strikes me is Rosie has declared twice (at least) that it would be a dumb move to lynch her.  Protesting too much perhaps?  I'm changing my vote.
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> 
> 
> I think she (Rosie) wants out of the game and is a townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what?
Click to expand...


I was wondering that too.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> who hasn't said anything yet?



Let me rephrase, those saying a lot less than the rest of us who are discussing the matter. 

Mertex hasn't really said anything since page 2. Mebelle hasn't said anything since then either. Syrenn was the one who started the thread along the Lynching CK path. We haven't heard much from her since. Blackflag hasnt said much in a while. And Moonglow has been fairly silent since he announced he would be fornicating.

Maybe they are lying in wait. Maybe they are innocent townies, but the fact is we've been discussing things and they are oddly quiet.


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> who hasn't said anything yet?



Everyone has posted at least twice


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> who hasn't said anything yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has posted at least twice
Click to expand...


Some of us are just talking more than others.


----------



## syrenn

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.3*​
> *No Vote (11):* Mebelle60, dblack, Syrenn, strollingbones, Avatar4321, Moonglow,
> 
> *Blackflag (2):* Shaitra, Mertex
> *Cereal_Killer (2):* RosieS, Manifold
> *dblack (1):* Cereal_Killer
> *Shaitra (1):* Blackflag
> *Syrenn (1):* R.D.
> 
> 
> 
> *~* With 13 players, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline is 3pm (central time), 5/8/14.
> 
> *~* Voting format looks like this: *Vote: Player Name*. I can't count them if I can't see them.
> [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]
> 
> *~* There is the possibility of two players dying Night 1, because there are two Scum teams.
> [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION]
> 
> *~* *It's paramount that you guys lynch someone today*, because you need that information. If a Townie dies, you'll revisit who that player suspected. If Scum gets lynched, you learn who that player was trying to shift attention away from, and who he/she was angling to lynch.
> 
> *~* The Red Scum Team members only know each other. Same with the Blue Scum Team.




?????
 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] 

today as in game day= one week

or today as in real life day = 24 hours????


----------



## syrenn

dblack said:


> *Vote: Greenbeard*






ya made me go back and look to see who was playing!!!  ya bastard... greenbeard is not even on the list.....


----------



## syrenn

cereal_killer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, once someone is lynched he'll tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw Wake making me Mafia would be too obvious don't you think? Good thinking I'll give you that but  what to tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex may have uncovered Moonglow as a Mobster hmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'll change my vote just yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right... but you being the obvious vote.... and telling us that .... also makes you a good vote as being a bad guy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then you throw out the obvious vote about someone trying to play the game to hard......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well put your money where your mouth is and roll the dice.
> 
> 
> 
> Put your vote in (Vote: cereal killer)
> 
> 
> 
> Its a game so somebody has to be lynched!
Click to expand...




LOL.... seems as if my little poke shook you a little.    And ive not even voted for you....... bwhahaha.


----------



## dblack

syrenn said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Greenbeard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya made me go back and look to see who was playing!!!  ya bastard... greenbeard is not even on the list.....
Click to expand...


  I was hoping maybe we could some lynchings on the side.


----------



## Avatar4321

syrenn said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Greenbeard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya made me go back and look to see who was playing!!!  ya bastard... greenbeard is not even on the list.....
Click to expand...


Maybe he did that to throw suspicion


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Greenbeard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya made me go back and look to see who was playing!!!  ya bastard... greenbeard is not even on the list.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was hoping maybe we could some lynchings on the side.
Click to expand...


So you want to lynch innocent people? hmmm


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya made me go back and look to see who was playing!!!  ya bastard... greenbeard is not even on the list.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping maybe we could some lynchings on the side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to lynch innocent people? hmmm
Click to expand...


You think Greenbeard is 'innocent'??


----------



## cereal_killer

dblack said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What strikes me is Rosie has declared twice (at least) that it would be a dumb move to lynch her.  Protesting too much perhaps?  I'm changing my vote.
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> 
> 
> I think she (Rosie) wants out of the game and is a townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what?
Click to expand...

based on her 2 comments that came out of no where:



> I sure the heck am not Scum, folks.





> Again, let me advise that it would be a dumbass move to lynch Rosie.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping maybe we could some lynchings on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to lynch innocent people? hmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Greenbeard is 'innocent'??
Click to expand...


wait... good point


----------



## R.D.

cereal_killer said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she (Rosie) wants out of the game and is a townie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on her 2 comments that came out of no where:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure the heck am not Scum, folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, let me advise that it would be a dumbass move to lynch Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So you believe her and don't believe her ??


----------



## syrenn

cereal_killer said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm but then again.. ck has the type of ego where he would want a major role in any game he plays and he does like the upper hand..we all do....so could he use his position on the board to force wake to give him a 'plum role'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite possible. Then again, you could simply be saying that so I ignore the fact that you voted to lynch me and divert my suspicion back to CK who is also suggesting I am involved. Could the two of you be partners just pretending to turn on each other while you focus picking off your main threat? And if so, how the heck did I become your main threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that good.......yet. I'm believing Avatar is a townie but my suspicions still are with dblack and syrenn now. She wants to lynch me for shits and giggles or because I'm onto one of her partners?
Click to expand...


The thing is... most slick bad buys blend right in. You don't know they are bad... you think they are one of you...right up to the point is to late.   Its usually the pillar of the community who is the worst offender... the one who is telling you what you want to hear....  

Then you have your wannabe punks.... they dress the part, talk the talk.... they just dont walk the walk.....  all they are are blow hard wanna be punks.  

my shits and giggles comment got you...... The first round is all about shits and giggles don't you think? No one knows anything about anyone.....its a shot in the dark.... and look what my comment produced. 

you got dirty laundry ck and it just may have got ruffled.


----------



## syrenn

Shaitra said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think each Scum knows the ID of the other Scums. Dunno if each Scum team can be pitted against the other.
> 
> Since this is a game of psychology, Avatar is  Town.
> 
> Look at any of his posts - verbose and in rapidfire succession. Has not changed a whit  in this thread.
> 
> So I am pretty sure Avatar and Moonglow are both Town. Psychology wise.
> 
> Again, let me advise that it would be  a dumbass move to lynch Rosie.
> 
> My vote to lynch CK remains. So far.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reasoning to lynch CK?  He seems to be actively trying to figure out who's who.
Click to expand...



and would that not be exactly what a bad guy would want you to think?


----------



## cereal_killer

R.D. said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> 
> 
> based on her 2 comments that came out of no where:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Again, let me advise that it would be a dumbass move to lynch Rosie*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe her and don't believe her ??
Click to expand...

Those are both her comments


----------



## R.D.

Would you stop saying shits and giggles, please.  Every time I read that I laugh like an idiot teenaged boy.


----------



## Avatar4321

syrenn said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think each Scum knows the ID of the other Scums. Dunno if each Scum team can be pitted against the other.
> 
> Since this is a game of psychology, Avatar is  Town.
> 
> Look at any of his posts - verbose and in rapidfire succession. Has not changed a whit  in this thread.
> 
> So I am pretty sure Avatar and Moonglow are both Town. Psychology wise.
> 
> Again, let me advise that it would be  a dumbass move to lynch Rosie.
> 
> My vote to lynch CK remains. So far.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reasoning to lynch CK?  He seems to be actively trying to figure out who's who.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and would that not be exactly what a bad guy would want you to think?
Click to expand...


It is. But wouldn't the bad guy also just kill someone for the fun of it? Aren't you just telling us what we want to hear?


----------



## R.D.

cereal_killer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on her 2 comments that came out of no where:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe her and don't believe her ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are both her comments
Click to expand...


I understand that.  I don't understand how you come to the conclusion she wants out.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Would you stop saying shits and giggles, please.  Every time I read that I laugh like an idiot teenaged boy.



Nothing wrong with that. Though I think it's more fun to feel like an idiot teenage boy with an incredibly sexy woman in your arms.

I know, totally irrelevant to the game, but it's true nonetheless


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe her and don't believe her ??
> 
> 
> 
> Those are both her comments
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that.  I don't understand how you come to the conclusion she wants out.
Click to expand...


She's protesting her innocence to much. At least I think that's his point.


----------



## syrenn

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> who hasn't said anything yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase, those saying a lot less than the rest of us who are discussing the matter.
> 
> Mertex hasn't really said anything since page 2. Mebelle hasn't said anything since then either. Syrenn was the one who started the thread along the Lynching CK path. We haven't heard much from her since. Blackflag hasnt said much in a while. And Moonglow has been fairly silent since he announced he would be fornicating.
> 
> Maybe they are lying in wait. Maybe they are innocent townies, but the fact is we've been discussing things and they are oddly quiet.
Click to expand...


give me a chance..... r/l is damn busy right now...sheesh.


----------



## Avatar4321

syrenn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> who hasn't said anything yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase, those saying a lot less than the rest of us who are discussing the matter.
> 
> Mertex hasn't really said anything since page 2. Mebelle hasn't said anything since then either. Syrenn was the one who started the thread along the Lynching CK path. We haven't heard much from her since. Blackflag hasnt said much in a while. And Moonglow has been fairly silent since he announced he would be fornicating.
> 
> Maybe they are lying in wait. Maybe they are innocent townies, but the fact is we've been discussing things and they are oddly quiet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> give me a chance..... r/l is damn busy right now...sheesh.
Click to expand...


Excuses, excuses


----------



## syrenn

dblack said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Greenbeard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya made me go back and look to see who was playing!!!  ya bastard... greenbeard is not even on the list.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was hoping maybe we could some lynchings on the side.
Click to expand...


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Greenbeard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya made me go back and look to see who was playing!!!  ya bastard... greenbeard is not even on the list.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was hoping maybe we could some lynchings on the side.
Click to expand...


Do you want fries with that?


----------



## syrenn

R.D. said:


> Would you stop saying shits and giggles, please.  Every time I read that I laugh like an idiot teenaged boy.




well shit... stop giggling.  Its not my fault!  

It just sorta came out when posting it.... so im sticking with it cuz its making you laugh!


----------



## syrenn

Avatar4321 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reasoning to lynch CK?  He seems to be actively trying to figure out who's who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and would that not be exactly what a bad guy would want you to think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is. But wouldn't the bad guy also just kill someone for the fun of it? Aren't you just telling us what we want to hear?
Click to expand...


If i had voted him.... then yes. I didn't vote to lynch him....  i did however poke him to see what would happen.


----------



## cereal_killer

syrenn said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite possible. Then again, you could simply be saying that so I ignore the fact that you voted to lynch me and divert my suspicion back to CK who is also suggesting I am involved. Could the two of you be partners just pretending to turn on each other while you focus picking off your main threat? And if so, how the heck did I become your main threat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that good.......yet. I'm believing Avatar is a townie but my suspicions still are with dblack and syrenn now. She wants to lynch me for shits and giggles or because I'm onto one of her partners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is... most slick bad buys blend right in. You don't know they are bad... you think they are one of you...right up to the point is to late.   Its usually the pillar of the community who is the worst offender... the one who is telling you what you want to hear....
> 
> Then you have your wannabe punks.... they dress the part, talk the talk.... they just dont walk the walk.....  all they are are blow hard wanna be punks.
> 
> my shits and giggles comment got you...... The first round is all about shits and giggles don't you think? No one knows anything about anyone.....its a shot in the dark.... and look what my comment produced.
> 
> you got dirty laundry ck and it just may have got ruffled.
Click to expand...

of course I'm going to respond 

Anything you say, can and will be used against you in a court of...in a game of mafiascum.


----------



## syrenn

Avatar4321 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase, those saying a lot less than the rest of us who are discussing the matter.
> 
> Mertex hasn't really said anything since page 2. Mebelle hasn't said anything since then either. Syrenn was the one who started the thread along the Lynching CK path. We haven't heard much from her since. Blackflag hasnt said much in a while. And Moonglow has been fairly silent since he announced he would be fornicating.
> 
> Maybe they are lying in wait. Maybe they are innocent townies, but the fact is we've been discussing things and they are oddly quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give me a chance..... r/l is damn busy right now...sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuses, excuses
Click to expand...


oh shut up..... and dont guilt me into not procrastinating the day away.....


----------



## RosieS

Ok Mr. SmartyPants Killer of Cereal!

I am changing my vote. 

Unfortunately and based solely on her behavior thus far in this thread, sadly I

*Vote: StrollingBones*

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

syrenn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> give me a chance..... r/l is damn busy right now...sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses, excuses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh shut up..... and dont guilt me into not procrastinating the day away.....
Click to expand...


You really are good at charming people btw. I'm not going to be voting for you.


----------



## syrenn

cereal_killer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that good.......yet. I'm believing Avatar is a townie but my suspicions still are with dblack and syrenn now. She wants to lynch me for shits and giggles or because I'm onto one of her partners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is... most slick bad buys blend right in. You don't know they are bad... you think they are one of you...right up to the point is to late.   Its usually the pillar of the community who is the worst offender... the one who is telling you what you want to hear....
> 
> Then you have your wannabe punks.... they dress the part, talk the talk.... they just dont walk the walk.....  all they are are blow hard wanna be punks.
> 
> my shits and giggles comment got you...... The first round is all about shits and giggles don't you think? No one knows anything about anyone.....its a shot in the dark.... and look what my comment produced.
> 
> you got dirty laundry ck and it just may have got ruffled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course I'm going to respond
> 
> Anything you say, can and will be used against you in a court of...in a game of mafiascum.
Click to expand...



yep... a good poke!  Did i hit a soft spot ck?


----------



## syrenn

RosieS said:


> Ok Mr. SmartyPants Killer of Cereal!
> 
> I am changing my vote.
> 
> Unfortunately and based solely on her behavior thus far in this thread, sadly I
> 
> *Vote: StrollingBones*
> 
> Regards fromRosie




your letting him pressure you into changing your vote?.....

think about the motivation behind that....


----------



## Avatar4321

syrenn said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Mr. SmartyPants Killer of Cereal!
> 
> I am changing my vote.
> 
> Unfortunately and based solely on her behavior thus far in this thread, sadly I
> 
> *Vote: StrollingBones*
> 
> Regards fromRosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your letting him pressure you into changing your vote?.....
> 
> think about the motivation behind that....
Click to expand...


Maybe she made that decision on her own.


----------



## Shaitra

So what is the official vote count total now that several of us have changed our votes?


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> So what is the official vote count total now that several of us have changed our votes?



Good question. I am still deciding who to vote into the noose. Strollingbones is rather high on the list, but that's only because she is talking about lynching me. I don't know that she actually voted to lynch me though. I want to make sure I am making a vote based on what little evidence we have so far rather than just a pure emotional response.

Luckily a decision doesn't have to be made this second.


----------



## syrenn

Avatar4321 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Mr. SmartyPants Killer of Cereal!
> 
> I am changing my vote.
> 
> Unfortunately and based solely on her behavior thus far in this thread, sadly I
> 
> *Vote: StrollingBones*
> 
> Regards fromRosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your letting him pressure you into changing your vote?.....
> 
> think about the motivation behind that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she made that decision on her own.
Click to expand...


i am not saying she did not make the decision on her own... i am saying ck is pressuring her and to examine the motivations behind doing that. 

i am observing that ck is making suggestions about her..... he is saying she wants to leave.... or she must be a bad guy...    and the reason he is doing that is becasue she voted for him.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.2*​
> *No Vote (11):* Mebelle60, Manifold, dblack, Syrenn, strollingbones, Avatar4321, Moonglow,
> 
> *Blackflag (2):* Shaitra, Mertex
> *dblack (1):* Cereal_Killer
> *Shaitra (1):* Blackflag
> *Syrenn (1):* R.D.
> *Cereal_Killer (1):* RosieS
> 
> 
> 
> *~* It will take 6/11 votes to lynch someone Day 1.
> *~* Deadline is 3pm (central time), 5/8/14.
> *~* Voting format looks like this: *Vote: Player Name*



Come on people change your vote and let's get it over with...vote for blackflag.


----------



## syrenn

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the official vote count total now that several of us have changed our votes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I am still deciding who to vote into the noose. Strollingbones is rather high on the list, but that's only because she is talking about lynching me. I don't know that she actually voted to lynch me though. I want to make sure I am making a vote based on what little evidence we have so far rather than just a pure emotional response.
> 
> Luckily a decision doesn't have to be made this second.
Click to expand...



and when does it have to be made by. 

wake is driving me crazy with game days as opposed to real life days.....  is there a real life date we have to vote by?


----------



## R.D.

syrenn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the official vote count total now that several of us have changed our votes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I am still deciding who to vote into the noose. Strollingbones is rather high on the list, but that's only because she is talking about lynching me. I don't know that she actually voted to lynch me though. I want to make sure I am making a vote based on what little evidence we have so far rather than just a pure emotional response.
> 
> Luckily a decision doesn't have to be made this second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and when does it have to be made by.
> 
> wake is driving me crazy with game days as opposed to real life days.....  is there a real life date we have to vote by?
Click to expand...

The 8th


----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count 1.2*​
> *No Vote (11):* Mebelle60, Manifold, dblack, Syrenn, strollingbones, Avatar4321, Moonglow,
> 
> *Blackflag (2):* Shaitra, Mertex
> *dblack (1):* Cereal_Killer
> *Shaitra (1):* Blackflag
> *Syrenn (1):* R.D.
> *Cereal_Killer (1):* RosieS
> 
> 
> 
> *~* It will take 6/11 votes to lynch someone Day 1.
> *~* Deadline is 3pm (central time), 5/8/14.
> *~* Voting format looks like this: *Vote: Player Name*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people change your vote and let's get it over with...vote for blackflag.
Click to expand...


ok.. i see it.... 5/8....

sheesh.

i vote for Wake.. for driving me CRAZY with the game/real life time and dates!!!


----------



## Avatar4321

syrenn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your letting him pressure you into changing your vote?.....
> 
> think about the motivation behind that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she made that decision on her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am not saying she did not make the decision on her own... i am saying ck is pressuring her and to examine the motivations behind doing that.
> 
> i am observing that ck is making suggestions about her..... he is saying she wants to leave.... or she must be a bad guy...    and the reason he is doing that is becasue she voted for him.
Click to expand...


You make a good point.


----------



## Avatar4321

syrenn said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count 1.2*​
> *No Vote (11):* Mebelle60, Manifold, dblack, Syrenn, strollingbones, Avatar4321, Moonglow,
> 
> *Blackflag (2):* Shaitra, Mertex
> *dblack (1):* Cereal_Killer
> *Shaitra (1):* Blackflag
> *Syrenn (1):* R.D.
> *Cereal_Killer (1):* RosieS
> 
> 
> 
> *~* It will take 6/11 votes to lynch someone Day 1.
> *~* Deadline is 3pm (central time), 5/8/14.
> *~* Voting format looks like this: *Vote: Player Name*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people change your vote and let's get it over with...vote for blackflag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok.. i see it.... 5/8....
> 
> sheesh.
> 
> i vote for Wake.. for driving me CRAZY with the game/real life time and dates!!!
Click to expand...


I wouldn't mind a more truncated time table either. But i think it's this way in case one of us has to take a day or two away.

Maybe if someone gets lynched the time table will move ahead?


----------



## cereal_killer

syrenn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your letting him pressure you into changing your vote?.....
> 
> think about the motivation behind that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she made that decision on her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am not saying she did not make the decision on her own... i am saying ck is pressuring her and to examine the motivations behind doing that.
> 
> i am observing that ck is making suggestions about her..... he is saying she wants to leave.... or she must be a bad guy...    and the reason he is doing that is becasue she voted for him.
Click to expand...

I'm saying Rosie is one of the good 'guys'. She's a townie for sure


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count 1.2*​
> *No Vote (11):* Mebelle60, Manifold, dblack, Syrenn, strollingbones, Avatar4321, Moonglow,
> 
> *Blackflag (2):* Shaitra, Mertex
> *dblack (1):* Cereal_Killer
> *Shaitra (1):* Blackflag
> *Syrenn (1):* R.D.
> *Cereal_Killer (1):* RosieS
> 
> 
> 
> *~* It will take 6/11 votes to lynch someone Day 1.
> *~* Deadline is 3pm (central time), 5/8/14.
> *~* Voting format looks like this: *Vote: Player Name*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people change your vote and let's get it over with...vote for blackflag.
Click to expand...


You're the only one voting for BF. Shaitra changed his/her vote.

There have been some vote changes so Im not sure who is winning the charge.

*Vote: strollingbones*

May as well cast a vote now and see if maybe i change my mind later.


----------



## Avatar4321

cereal_killer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she made that decision on her own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not saying she did not make the decision on her own... i am saying ck is pressuring her and to examine the motivations behind doing that.
> 
> i am observing that ck is making suggestions about her..... he is saying she wants to leave.... or she must be a bad guy...    and the reason he is doing that is becasue she voted for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying Rosie is one of the good 'guys'. She's a townie for sure
Click to expand...


Is that because she isn't voting for you anymore?


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> who hasn't said anything yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase, those saying a lot less than the rest of us who are discussing the matter.
> 
> Mertex hasn't really said anything since page 2. Mebelle hasn't said anything since then either. Syrenn was the one who started the thread along the Lynching CK path. We haven't heard much from her since. Blackflag hasnt said much in a while. And Moonglow has been fairly silent since he announced he would be fornicating.
> 
> Maybe they are lying in wait. Maybe they are innocent townies, but the fact is we've been discussing things and they are oddly quiet.
Click to expand...


Hey, I have already voted....and encouraged others to vote.  We're going on nothing and the first one may be a sacrifice, but we need to get together.  Everyone keeps changing their vote it's getting confusing.  I say 

*VOTE: blackflag*


----------



## syrenn

cereal_killer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she made that decision on her own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not saying she did not make the decision on her own... i am saying ck is pressuring her and to examine the motivations behind doing that.
> 
> i am observing that ck is making suggestions about her..... he is saying she wants to leave.... or she must be a bad guy...    and the reason he is doing that is becasue she voted for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying Rosie is one of the good 'guys'. She's a townie for sure
Click to expand...


thats not what it looked like to me ck...

you were suggesting things to everyone that she did not say...... that she wanted out.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> who hasn't said anything yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase, those saying a lot less than the rest of us who are discussing the matter.
> 
> Mertex hasn't really said anything since page 2. Mebelle hasn't said anything since then either. Syrenn was the one who started the thread along the Lynching CK path. We haven't heard much from her since. Blackflag hasnt said much in a while. And Moonglow has been fairly silent since he announced he would be fornicating.
> 
> Maybe they are lying in wait. Maybe they are innocent townies, but the fact is we've been discussing things and they are oddly quiet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I have already voted....and encouraged others to vote.  We're going on nothing and the first one may be a sacrifice, but we need to get together.  Everyone keeps changing their vote it's getting confusing.  I say
> 
> *VOTE: blackflag*
Click to expand...


Fair point. There are still a number of people who haven't voted yet though. Do we wait for everyone to vote for someone or do we start consolidating behind someone now?


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count 1.2*​
> *No Vote (11):* Mebelle60, Manifold, dblack, Syrenn, strollingbones, Avatar4321, Moonglow,
> 
> *Blackflag (2):* Shaitra, Mertex
> *dblack (1):* Cereal_Killer
> *Shaitra (1):* Blackflag
> *Syrenn (1):* R.D.
> *Cereal_Killer (1):* RosieS
> 
> 
> 
> *~* It will take 6/11 votes to lynch someone Day 1.
> *~* Deadline is 3pm (central time), 5/8/14.
> *~* Voting format looks like this: *Vote: Player Name*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people change your vote and let's get it over with...vote for blackflag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the only one voting for BF. Shaitra changed his/her vote.
> 
> There have been some vote changes so Im not sure who is winning the charge.
> 
> *Vote: strollingbones*
> 
> May as well cast a vote now and see if maybe i change my mind later.
Click to expand...


Ok, I will change my vote.  But quit changing it.   We will either kill a Scum or make a mistake.  We will have a better feel for the way they act after the first one.

*VOTE: Strollingbones*


----------



## cereal_killer

Avatar4321 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am not saying she did not make the decision on her own... i am saying ck is pressuring her and to examine the motivations behind doing that.
> 
> i am observing that ck is making suggestions about her..... he is saying she wants to leave.... or she must be a bad guy...    and the reason he is doing that is becasue she voted for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying Rosie is one of the good 'guys'. She's a townie for sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that because she isn't voting for you anymore?
Click to expand...

Not at all, go look through the posting history. She already voted for me a long time ago. 

My only comments were that she wanted out and she's a townie. (well my opinion)

I never pressured her  It's all right there


----------



## Mertex

I don't think CK is Scum...it would've been too obvious for Wake to pick him as Mafia.  He may have the role of Cop or Doctor....but not Scum, so it would be a mistake to get rid of him.


----------



## syrenn

cereal_killer said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying Rosie is one of the good 'guys'. She's a townie for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because she isn't voting for you anymore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all, go look through the posting history. She already voted for me a long time ago.
> 
> My only comments were that she wanted out and she's a townie. (well my opinion)
> 
> I never pressured her  It's all right there
Click to expand...




RosieS said:


> Ok Mr. SmartyPants Killer of Cereal!
> 
> I am changing my vote.
> 
> Unfortunately and based solely on her behavior thus far in this thread, sadly I
> 
> *Vote: StrollingBones*
> 
> Regards from Rosie







that looks to me as if she changed her vote becasue of you.......


----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


> I don't think CK is Scum...it would've been too obvious for Wake to pick him as Mafia.  He may have the role of Cop or Doctor....but not Scum, so it would be a mistake to get rid of him.



 and that is why i think ck is a bad buy..... simply becasue wake would put him in as one......


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count 1.2*​
> *No Vote (11):* Mebelle60, Manifold, dblack, Syrenn, strollingbones, Avatar4321, Moonglow,
> 
> *Blackflag (2):* Shaitra, Mertex
> *dblack (1):* Cereal_Killer
> *Shaitra (1):* Blackflag
> *Syrenn (1):* R.D.
> *Cereal_Killer (1):* RosieS
> 
> 
> 
> *~* It will take 6/11 votes to lynch someone Day 1.
> *~* Deadline is 3pm (central time), 5/8/14.
> *~* Voting format looks like this: *Vote: Player Name*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people change your vote and let's get it over with...vote for blackflag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the only one voting for BF. Shaitra changed his/her vote.
> 
> There have been some vote changes so Im not sure who is winning the charge.
> 
> *Vote: strollingbones*
> 
> May as well cast a vote now and see if maybe i change my mind later.
Click to expand...


Yes, I changed my vote to Rosie.  

And I am a she.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people change your vote and let's get it over with...vote for blackflag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the only one voting for BF. Shaitra changed his/her vote.
> 
> There have been some vote changes so Im not sure who is winning the charge.
> 
> *Vote: strollingbones*
> 
> May as well cast a vote now and see if maybe i change my mind later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I changed my vote to Rosie.
> 
> And I am a she.
Click to expand...


Thought so but I don't like presuming.


----------



## cereal_killer

syrenn said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am not saying she did not make the decision on her own... i am saying ck is pressuring her and to examine the motivations behind doing that.
> 
> i am observing that ck is making suggestions about her..... he is saying she wants to leave.... or she must be a bad guy...    and the reason he is doing that is becasue she voted for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying Rosie is one of the good 'guys'. She's a townie for sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats not what it looked like to me ck...
> 
> you were suggesting things to everyone that she did not say...... that she wanted out.
Click to expand...


I was simply giving MY interpretation of her words. Yes I feel like she wants out and is a 'good guy' based on what she's said in here.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.3*​
*No Vote (4):* Mebelle60, Syrenn, Moonglow, strollingbones

*strollingbones (3):* RosieS, Avatar4321, Mertex
*RosieS (2):* dblack, Shaitra
*Cereal_Killer (1):* Manifold
*dblack (1):* Cereal_Killer
*Shaitra (1):* Blackflag
*Syrenn (1):* R.D.



*~* With 13 players, it takes 6 to lynch!  
*~* Deadline is 3pm (central time), 5/8/14.
*~* Voting format looks like this: *Vote: Player Name*. 
*~* There is the possibility of two players dying Night 1, because there are two Scum teams. Red and Blue Scum Teams. 
*~* *If I missed a vote, please let me know.* ;-)


You guys are born naturals at this.


----------



## Avatar4321

Of course we are naturals. We are just being ourselves and turning on one another like we always do jk


----------



## strollingbones

wtf?  how the hell can yal vote little old me off...like this...3 of you think i am scum ...well....i see just how you are.....i got my test results today...seems i will live...


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> who hasn't said anything yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase, those saying a lot less than the rest of us who are discussing the matter.
> 
> Mertex hasn't really said anything since page 2. *Mebelle hasn't said anything since then either.* Syrenn was the one who started the thread along the Lynching CK path. We haven't heard much from her since. Blackflag hasnt said much in a while. And Moonglow has been fairly silent since he announced he would be fornicating.
> 
> Maybe they are lying in wait. Maybe they are innocent townies, but the fact is we've been discussing things and they are oddly quiet.
Click to expand...


Nice try there counselor. I do have a RL. 

Maybe I should dl USMB app on my  phone.


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> Ok, I will change my vote.  But quit changing it.   *We will either kill a Scum or make a mistake.* *We* will have a better feel for the way they act after the first one.
> 
> *VOTE: Strollingbones*



*VOTE: Mertex *

I believe she is scum based on her above comment, pretending to be a townie, not her vote.


----------



## Avatar4321

only a few more no votes left.


----------



## Moonglow

My ISP was out for most of last night and today until 4pm, then baseball practice till 8pm.


----------



## Moonglow

But I know for a fact that....I am ready to fornicate again....get your rubber,,

boots on...


----------



## Moonglow

Avatar the wind breaker... is always so meek and mild, putting him in the sights of a man who guns for people, acting the saint..a double agent...provocateur..


----------



## Moonglow

After lengthy collaboration with my alter ego....my *vote : Mertex*.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> wtf?  how the hell can yal vote little old me off...like this...3 of you think i am scum ...well....i see just how you are.....i got my test results today...seems i will live...



Maybe you will live, who knows. But it seems to me that you are as good a choice as anyone else.


----------



## Mertex

Moonglow said:


> After lengthy collaboration with my alter ego....my *vote : Mertex*.



All that off-color talk....trying to sound and appear like a townie, but you sound more like Scum to me....I think you're trying to hard to sound innocent, but I'm not buying it.... I'm changing my vote yet again.  

*VOTE: Moonglow*


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> who hasn't said anything yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase, those saying a lot less than the rest of us who are discussing the matter.
> 
> Mertex hasn't really said anything since page 2. *Mebelle hasn't said anything since then either.* Syrenn was the one who started the thread along the Lynching CK path. We haven't heard much from her since. Blackflag hasnt said much in a while. And Moonglow has been fairly silent since he announced he would be fornicating.
> 
> Maybe they are lying in wait. Maybe they are innocent townies, but the fact is we've been discussing things and they are oddly quiet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try there counselor. I do have a RL.
> 
> Maybe I should dl USMB app on my  phone.
Click to expand...


What's RL?


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> After lengthy collaboration with my alter ego....my *vote : Mertex*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that off-color talk....trying to sound and appear like a townie, but you sound more like Scum to me....I think you're trying to hard to sound innocent, but I'm not buying it.... I'm changing my vote yet again.
> 
> *VOTE: Moonglow*
Click to expand...


Hmm, you do have a point here.


----------



## Avatar4321

*Vote: Moonglow*

Cant say I'm not easily persuaded. Besides, I'm tired of looking at his @$$


----------



## Moonglow

(ominous music rises....)


----------



## Moonglow

Avatar4321 said:


> *Vote: Moonglow*
> 
> Cant say I'm not easily persuaded. Besides, I'm tired of looking at his @$$



it's not mine, Matt Groening did use it as a model though...


----------



## Avatar4321

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

What happens if we don't have someone lynched by the times up on the 8th?


----------



## syrenn

Avatar4321 said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> What happens if we don't have someone lynched by the times up on the 8th?



 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

and do we all have to vote for the same person?


----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> What happens if we don't have someone lynched by the times up on the 8th?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> and do we all have to vote for the same person?
Click to expand...



I think it is 6 people have to vote for the same person to have a lynch.


----------



## strollingbones

getting 6 votes may be akin to herding cats

note: avatar is like the leader of the mob.....shaking his pitchfork at everyone


----------



## Shaitra

I'm guessing that if someone doesn't get 6 votes then no one dies.


----------



## cereal_killer

I'm changing my vote. 



*Vote: Moonglow*



I read enough of his one liners on the forums I don't want to be subjected to them any longer   



Time to get rid of the 'white noise' in the game


----------



## strollingbones

"white" noise sounds rather racist to me......


----------



## dblack

I'm sticking with Rosie for now. My case is still weak - they all will be at this point - but I haven't seen a better one yet. My reasoning goes thusly: In the first turn, the only special knowledge anyone has is that scum know who the other scum are. Thus, the only 'tell' we might detect would be scum trying to protect other scum. We've seen two possible instances of that, with both CK and Rosie seeking to clear other players as innocents. I could be convinced to vote for either of them. Or, someone else if anyone has a well-founded suspicion.


----------



## Moonglow

cereal_killer said:


> I'm changing my vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Vote: Moonglow
> 
> 
> 
> I read enough of his one liners on the forums I don't want to be subjected to them any longer
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get rid of the 'white noise' in the game



And after getting you to invest in cardboard, this is the thanks I get....


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> getting 6 votes may be akin to herding cats
> 
> note: avatar is like the leader of the mob.....shaking his pitchfork at everyone



Im leading the mob by following others votes?


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> "white" noise sounds rather racist to me......



I would think you'd be happy that we stopped going after you.  Would you prefer we turned from moonglow back to you?


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.4*​
*No Vote (2):* Syrenn, strollingbones

*Moonglow (3):* Mertex, Avatar4321, Cereal_Killer
*RosieS (2):* dblack, Shaitra
*Mertex (2):* Mebelle60, Moonglow
*strollingbones (1):* RosieS
*Cereal_Killer (1):* Manifold
*Shaitra (1):* Blackflag
*Syrenn (1):* R.D.



*~* With 13 players, it takes 6 to lynch!  
*~* Deadline is 3pm (central time), 5/8/14.
*~* Voting format looks like this: *Vote: Player Name*. 
*~* *If I missed a vote, please let me know.* ;-)
*~* No one likes getting their neck broken, but Town needs that information. 

*~* No one dies if a majority vote isn't reached. That's a bad thing for the Town.       [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]

*~* *To achieve a vote, all it takes is a simple majority. So, 7 votes for one person.* Compromises are very important Day 1.       [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex

Moonglow has been making innocuous posts that have nothing to do with anything but his way of throwing us off track.  It's also his way of saying "look I'm posting, so I must be okay" when he really isn't contributing anything toward finding out who's Mafia. That makes him seem suspicious.  If you vote for me, you'll be weakening your own group....just sayin....


----------



## Shaitra

OK, after reading Wake's post, I'm willing to compromise and vote for Moonglow.

*Vote: Moonglow*


----------



## Avatar4321

Anyone else going to give into peer pressure and take Moonglow to the gallows?


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> getting 6 votes may be akin to herding cats
> 
> note: avatar is like the leader of the mob.....shaking his pitchfork at everyone



Will you be joining us in lynching moonglow? You can always kill me tonight if you want.


----------



## Moonglow

Killing me will only cause your town to suffer....the scum will run loose and will over take the town itself..


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> Killing me will only cause your town to suffer....



We are in a town of killers. I don't think we can suffer more than that.


----------



## cereal_killer

Moonglow said:


> Killing me will only cause your town to suffer....the scum will run loose and will over take the town itself..








Notice he said YOUR town vs OUR town. He's busted himself


----------



## Shaitra

cereal_killer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing me will only cause your town to suffer....the scum will run loose and will over take the town itself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice he said YOUR town vs OUR town. He's busted himself
Click to expand...


Good catch.


----------



## Avatar4321

cereal_killer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing me will only cause your town to suffer....the scum will run loose and will over take the town itself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice he said YOUR town vs OUR town. He's busted himself
Click to expand...


I feel we can lynch him with a clear conscience.


----------



## syrenn

cereal_killer said:


> I'm changing my vote.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Moonglow*
> 
> 
> 
> I read enough of his one liners on the forums I don't want to be subjected to them any longer
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get rid of the 'white noise' in the game




lol....and were you just the one saying to vote on game play and not on who they are on the forum?


----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


> Moonglow has been making innocuous posts that have nothing to do with anything but his way of throwing us off track.  It's also his way of saying "look I'm posting, so I must be okay" when he really isn't contributing anything toward finding out who's Mafia. That makes him seem suspicious.  If you vote for me, you'll be weakening your own group....just sayin....




lol... ive never paid attention to his posts on the forum..... does he post like this all the time?


----------



## syrenn

cereal_killer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing me will only cause your town to suffer....the scum will run loose and will over take the town itself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice he said YOUR town vs OUR town. He's busted himself
Click to expand...


----------



## Avatar4321

syrenn said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm changing my vote.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Moonglow*
> 
> 
> 
> I read enough of his one liners on the forums I don't want to be subjected to them any longer
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get rid of the 'white noise' in the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....and were you just the one saying to vote on game play and not on who they are on the forum?
Click to expand...


To be fair, he is doing the same in the game.


----------



## Avatar4321

syrenn said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing me will only cause your town to suffer....the scum will run loose and will over take the town itself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice he said YOUR town vs OUR town. He's busted himself
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It really is telling.


----------



## syrenn

Avatar4321 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice he said YOUR town vs OUR town. He's busted himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is telling.
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## R.D.

syrenn said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow has been making innocuous posts that have nothing to do with anything but his way of throwing us off track.  It's also his way of saying "look I'm posting, so I must be okay" when he really isn't contributing anything toward finding out who's Mafia. That makes him seem suspicious.  If you vote for me, you'll be weakening your own group....just sayin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... ive never paid attention to his posts on the forum..... does he post like this all the time?
Click to expand...


Yes


----------



## Moonglow

Evidently you have not seen all my post.....


----------



## R.D.

And??


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> Evidently you have not seen all my post.....



You don't seem to be protesting being on the gallows too much.


----------



## MeBelle

After carefully reading this thought provoking thread, I change my vote:

*Vote: Moonglow*


----------



## Avatar4321

I think that's five, but I haven't seen a vote total in a bit.


----------



## strollingbones

Avatar4321 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently you have not seen all my post.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to be protesting being on the gallows too much.
Click to expand...


yall are making a terrible mistake....look at how avatar goes on and wants to kill someone right off the bat.....he is using moon as a red herring...dont fall for it.....


----------



## strollingbones

Avatar4321 said:


> I think that's five, but I haven't seen a vote total in a bit.




dont fall for avatar's bs....he has the votes counted and just wants a 6th vote....so he is safe for another week....look how hard he is pushing


----------



## strollingbones

seems to me some of you are just piling on to moon....to make sure you have the votes to lynch someone....be careful...dont be in such a rush to move the game forward....i say hold off ......avatar is just in too much of a hurry to organize the lynching squad if one were to ask me...

i for one do not want to see moon


----------



## strollingbones

remember avatar is wearing his religion on his sleeve.....i always try to figure out what one is using his sleeve for when that is happening....

dont fall for the red herring ......dont


----------



## Shaitra

Wow, Strollingbones is really defending Moonglow.  Maybe we are on to something.


----------



## cereal_killer

Shaitra said:


> Wow, Strollingbones is really defending Moonglow.  Maybe we are on to something.








agreed. Moon has to go now. Once we find out he's scum the next lynching will be a no brainer.


----------



## dblack

cereal_killer said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Strollingbones is really defending Moonglow.  Maybe we are on to something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed. Moon has to go now. Once we find out he's scum the next lynching will be a no brainer.
Click to expand...


And if he isn't we'll have meaningful suspicions of those most who cheered for his lynching, eh?


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> Wow, Strollingbones is really defending Moonglow.  Maybe we are on to something.



Is she defending Moon or just really really wants Avatar gone?   She been after him from the start


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently you have not seen all my post.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to be protesting being on the gallows too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yall are making a terrible mistake....look at how avatar goes on and wants to kill someone right off the bat.....he is using moon as a red herring...dont fall for it.....
Click to expand...


Right off the bat? How does a day later after almost half the people are voting for people as "right off the bat"

I only voted for you after others did and after you accused me. I gave my reasoning. I shifted my vote since we have to compromise for the first vote. You are acting very odd considering we aren't going after you. Is Moonglow your partner?


----------



## dblack

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Strollingbones is really defending Moonglow.  Maybe we are on to something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she defending Moon or just really really wants Avatar gone?   She been after him from the start
Click to expand...


Like Wake said, this first pick is going to be kind of up in the air. But it will give us info. The cool thing about a message board, as opposed to playing live, is we have a solid record of what everyone said - who they tried to steer suspicion to, and who they tried to protect. We'll be able to look back and have a much better shot at getting a scum next round, regardless of whether we pick right this time. I could be persuaded to settle on Moonglow, if that's where this is headed.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's five, but I haven't seen a vote total in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont fall for avatar's bs....he has the votes counted and just wants a 6th vote....so he is safe for another week....look how hard he is pushing
Click to expand...


Why wouldn't I want to be safe for another week? Isn't that the entire point of the game? I think everyone here wants to survive. Does that mean everyone is scum?


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> remember avatar is wearing his religion on his sleeve.....i always try to figure out what one is using his sleeve for when that is happening....
> 
> dont fall for the red herring ......dont



I am wearing my religion on my sleeves? I suppose I should take that as a compliment since I haven't even mentioned my religion since the game started. Odd that you seem to wan to lynch me for it right off the bat.


----------



## strollingbones

no it just means you are scum and trying to hang moon before his time...and i can handle the threat of being voted off next.....*evil look*

bunch of damn haters


----------



## strollingbones

read back i also admitted that right off the bat now didnt i.....


see how he is with his half truths......you mention your religion in all your posts in your sig


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Strollingbones is really defending Moonglow.  Maybe we are on to something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she defending Moon or just really really wants Avatar gone?   She been after him from the start
Click to expand...


It's quite a puzzle isn't it? If we want to lynch someone other than moonglow i am game. (unless it's me for obvious reasons). We need some place to start with. Anyone could be scum and we have little information except what's said in here.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> read back i also admitted that right off the bat now didnt i.....
> 
> 
> see how he is with his half truths......you mention your religion in all your posts in your sig



And you have a sig where you have emoticons kneeling before a tyrant. Does that mean you are mafia and trying to rule over us?


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> read back i also admitted that right off the bat now didnt i.....
> 
> 
> see how he is with his half truths......you mention your religion in all your posts in your sig



If you don't know then why is moon such a poor choice? He has said some odd things. His choice took the mob off you. You've as much stated that your sole reason for choosing me is my religion and now because im verbose. If we have to have a compromise candidate, why not moon? Though I admit im starting to turn my attention back to you.


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Strollingbones is really defending Moonglow.  Maybe we are on to something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she defending Moon or just really really wants Avatar gone?   She been after him from the start
Click to expand...


Good question.  I can read the conversation both ways.


----------



## cereal_killer

dblack said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Strollingbones is really defending Moonglow.  Maybe we are on to something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed. Moon has to go now. Once we find out he's scum the next lynching will be a no brainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if he isn't we'll have meaningful suspicions of those most who cheered for his lynching, eh?
Click to expand...







I only changed my vote because he's not playing the game. Seems like the best candidate. His "your town" comment raised my suspicion and has me thinking it will be a 2 for 1 IF he turns out to be a mobster.


----------



## Shaitra

I've read back through the thread and I really don't see anything Avatar has said that sticks out to me.    But I don't know everyone as well as some of you know each other.


----------



## R.D.

Changing my vote

*vote:Strollingbones *


----------



## strollingbones

Avatar4321 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> read back i also admitted that right off the bat now didnt i.....
> 
> 
> see how he is with his half truths......you mention your religion in all your posts in your sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have a sig where you have emoticons kneeling before a tyrant. Does that mean you are mafia and trying to rule over us?
Click to expand...



no that means dot said she/he would put anyone on iggy with 4 pics in their sigs....those are the first one i came too.....

where have i tried to rule over anyone..simply trying to keep you from casting a spell on the others....and getting them to mistakenly vote for moon...when i think  you may be the scum!!!


----------



## strollingbones

people moon is innocent...ask yourself....why is avatar so quick to lynch....you realize a day in the game is longer than 24 hours etc and so forth.....why rush?


----------



## strollingbones

Shaitra said:


> I've read back through the thread and I really don't see anything Avatar has said that sticks out to me.    But I don't know everyone as well as some of you know each other.




that could be a bad thing or a good thing....


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> people moon is innocent...ask yourself....why is avatar so quick to lynch....you realize a day in the game is longer than 24 hours etc and so forth.....why rush?



Considering you rushed to lynch me sooner than i changed my vote to moon or even voted, that is an excellent question. Why the rush?

I moved to moon when I realized we needed a compromise and I didn't think my vote for you was being productive. I followed Mertex on voting for moon. If you think I am wrong, I could go back to you or if you have a better candidate who isn't me, I'll love to hear it.


----------



## strollingbones

no i am not joining yall in lynching moon....

wake when do we have to vote by and what is the standing vote now?


----------



## Shaitra

We have until the 8th to vote.  I'm not sure if there is a certain time or if that is midnight on the 8th.


----------



## cereal_killer

R.D. said:


> Changing my vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *vote:Strollingbones *








wait until next round I'll join you in that vote. She's been fixated on one player all game and defending another.



Something is up. With the lynching of moon we will at least get a better picture of who bones possibly is. 



This could bring one mafia team down or put us back to square one.


----------



## Moonglow

cereal_killer said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Strollingbones is really defending Moonglow.  Maybe we are on to something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed. Moon has to go now. Once we find out he's scum the next lynching will be a no brainer.
Click to expand...


But you don't know.
"Everybody lies."

Since you seem so concentrated on thinking your not scum, you still are...I change my vote to:*CK*

*Vote: Cereal_KIller*


----------



## Moonglow

Avatar4321 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently you have not seen all my post.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to be protesting being on the gallows too much.
Click to expand...


I'm not there yet. I have no fear of death, it will only make your position even more delicate and reveal what you really are..


----------



## Moonglow

strollingbones said:


> no i am not joining yall in lynching moon....
> 
> wake when do we have to vote by and what is the standing vote now?



the vote date is 5/8/2014, talley is Wakes job..


----------



## Moonglow

This game is more like _Shit on Your Neighbor_..


----------



## strollingbones

cereal_killer said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changing my vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *vote:Strollingbones *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait until next round I'll join you in that vote. She's been fixated on one player all game and defending another.
> 
> 
> 
> Something is up. *With the lynching of moon we will at least get a better picture of who bones possibly is.
> *
> 
> 
> This could bring one mafia team down or put us back to square one.
Click to expand...


i am what i am....an older woman who is innocently playing a game on line trying to keep you from lynching an innocent man.....yall have rushed to lynch someone....granted i want to lynch avatar but that is due to his religious nature and all....you got to take them people out fast...and it would only be natural for me to be the weed queen......has nothing to do with the mafia...i think their money may be more in harder drugs that are smaller and more profitable.....let me tell you this...it is much easier to score coke or tar than it is smoke ....


----------



## Moonglow

I'm only trying to protect the town and legalize weed, since I am an old hippie from the Nam era...


----------



## Shaitra

strollingbones said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changing my vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *vote:Strollingbones *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait until next round I'll join you in that vote. She's been fixated on one player all game and defending another.
> 
> 
> 
> Something is up. *With the lynching of moon we will at least get a better picture of who bones possibly is.
> *
> 
> 
> This could bring one mafia team down or put us back to square one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am what i am....an older woman who is innocently playing a game on line trying to keep you from lynching an innocent man.....yall have rushed to lynch someone....granted i want to lynch avatar but that is due to his religious nature and all....you got to take them people out fast...and it would only be natural for me to be the weed queen......has nothing to do with the mafia...i think their money may be more in harder drugs that are smaller and more profitable.....let me tell you this...it is much easier to score coke or tar than it is smoke ....
Click to expand...


But how do you know Moonglow is innocent?


----------



## Moonglow

she can feel it in her,,,,bones.....


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.5*​
*No Vote (2):* Syrenn, strollingbones

*Moonglow (5):* Mertex, Avatar4321, Cereal_Killer, Shaitra, Mebelle60
*strollingbones (2):* RosieS. R.D.
*Cereal_Killer (2):* Manifold, Moonglow
*RosieS (1):* dblack
*Shaitra (1):* Blackflag




*~* With 13 players, it takes 6 to lynch!  
*~* *Deadline is 3pm (central time), 5/8/14.*
*~* Voting format looks like this: *Vote: Player Name*. 
*~* *If I missed a vote, please let me know.* ;-)
*~* No one likes getting their neck broken, but Town needs that information.  
*~* No one dies if a majority vote isn't reached. That's a bad thing for the Town.   
*~* *To achieve a vote, all it takes is a simple majority. So, 7 votes for one person.* Compromises are very important Day 1.


----------



## Moonglow

and who says I ain't popular???? I can run for the position of Mayor now that he was killed...


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> This game is more like _Shit on Your Neighbor_..



Wait, we are playing Occupy Wallstreet? JK


----------



## dblack

Alright, I'll go with the flow. 

* Vote: Moonglow*


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> i am what i am....an older woman who is innocently playing a game on line trying to keep you from lynching an innocent man.....yall have rushed to lynch someone....granted i want to lynch avatar but that is due to his religious nature and all....you got to take them people out fast...and it would only be natural for me to be the weed queen......has nothing to do with the mafia...i think their money may be more in harder drugs that are smaller and more profitable.....let me tell you this...it is much easier to score coke or tar than it is smoke ....



You know, you are religious too. You just happen to be Pagan. 

And you are protesting your innocent quite alot.

I'm still for moonglow right now though. It has to be someone and he has said some questionable things. He may be innocent, but i dont know how you would know that unless you were the scum. I figure he's as good a guess as anyone else since we simply don't know anything.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Alright, I'll go with the flow.
> 
> * Vote: Moonglow*



That's six. though I think that since a majority is 7, we still need one more.


----------



## syrenn

dblack said:


> Alright, I'll go with the flow.
> 
> * Vote: Moonglow*



Ya know...ive been thinking about this. 

going with the flow is what sheeple do.... and the bad guys WHAT us to go with the flow...they count on it.   think hitler and how everyone just went with the flow ... until it was to late. And i dont like being sheeple...... shit


----------



## Moonglow

Now don't be too hasty.

I chose Ck cause he's pointing fingers to get the heat off him....

I could change to Avatar since he is the one that is driving the boards so fast...to take notice off of what a hitman he is...

If you don't change your vote, these two will collaborate to kill you off next. We need to get rid of the drivers on the board...they are not townspeople...


----------



## syrenn

*voting: Moonglow*


----------



## Wake

A majority vote has been reached. 

Moonglow will be hog-tied and lynched.

I will post the death scene later today.

You may all post in this thread in the meantime. ;-)


----------



## R.D.

syrenn said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I'll go with the flow.
> 
> * Vote: Moonglow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know...ive been thinking about this.
> 
> going with the flow is what sheeple do.... and the bad guys WHAT us to go with the flow...they count on it.   think hitler and how everyone just went with the flow ... until it was to late. And i dont like being sheeple...... shit
Click to expand...






syrenn said:


> *voting: Moonglow*


----------



## R.D.

Wake said:


> A majority vote has been reached.
> 
> Moonglow will be hog-tied and lynched.
> 
> I will post the death scene later today.
> 
> You may all post in this thread in the meantime. ;-)



But what if by the 8th he can change a mind or  two?


----------



## Wake

R.D. said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> A majority vote has been reached.
> 
> Moonglow will be hog-tied and lynched.
> 
> I will post the death scene later today.
> 
> You may all post in this thread in the meantime. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what if by the 8th he can change a mind or  two?
Click to expand...


Oh, not that long, lol. 

Later this real-life day I'll post the death scene, the big reveal, and lock this thread down for Night 1. 

This stage where a lynch has been reached, but Night hasn't yet set is generally known as Twilight.

*By the way, you guys did fantastically. Usually Day 1 is a horrific struggle as players argue constantly over who to lynch. *


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.6*​
*No Vote (1):*  strollingbones

*Moonglow (7):* Mertex, Avatar4321, Cereal_Killer, Shaitra, Mebelle60, dblack, Syrenn
*strollingbones (2):* RosieS. R.D.
*Cereal_Killer (2):* Manifold, Moonglow
*Shaitra (1):* Blackflag
























*"It's settled," she said.

"Yeah, let's lynch this Scumfuck," another roared.

The angry mob filed out of their town hall and picked up their trusty pitchforks and torches. They were gonna get this guy, Moonglow, and get him good. With fury the mob raced up Moonglow's walkway and broke through his damned door. 

"THERE HE IS!," one of them cried! 

Moonglow was like, "oh shit," and tried vainly to protect his soft underbelly as they hog-tied him and dragged him into the center square. 

Up upon the gallows Moonglow defiantly argued against his assailants as they inched closer and CLOSER to the lever...

"YOU DON'T KNOW NUTHIN'!" he screamed in anger.






"YOU DON'T KNOW NUTHING!!!"

"YOU DONT, ARRGG---"

*SNAP!*



After Moonglow's untimely demise, everyone decided it'd be a good idea to check his personal belongings. After thoroughly checking through his stuff, a black duffle bag was found. Upon inspection a cannoli, a revolver, and a guide on how to be evil was discovered. 

The whole Town read through it and learned that Moonglow was the Blue Mafia Goon!

Upon this realization, a cruel and sinister chuckle resonated amongst the group....



Day 1 comes to a close.

It is now Night 1, and it will last 2 real-life days.

Scum are now able to scheme in their QT threads.

Please submit your Night actions to me via PM. 

Night 1's deadline is 5/6/14, at 6 pm central time.
*


----------



## Wake

*"Good heavens my dear, why have you come in here unannounced? Don't you know it's rude to sneak into peoples' homes in the middle of the night?," Cereal_Killer said with intense curiosity.

"Your fingers are far too tiny for a gun like that." 

"Now go away." 

"Shoo."

She did not agree, and started operating her 1800s-era machine gun. Who knows how it got there.

The facial expressions during CK's last moments were a mix between rage and no longer tasting the sweet bliss of Doritos. 








*RAT-TAT-TAT-TAT-TAT-TAT-TAT-TAT-TAT-TAT!!!!!!!!*



In a pool of blood, Cereal_Killer, Vanilla Townie, breathed his last.


























"Heh, he's done for," she said gleefully, as she started packing her gun back into its case. "Too bad my Goon couldn't be here to lug this back home." 

She struggled and struggled to pull that heavy-ass suitcase back through the halls and into the night. 

This dainty debonair was so close to getting away with her crimes....














*Rustle*










*BLAM!*
















Syrenn, Blue Mafia Roleblocker, crumpled in a bloody heap.

...a crimson gun was tucked quietly back into its holster, as a shady figure glided out into the night...






It is now Day 2.

With 10 players alive, it takes 6 to lynch!

Deadline for Day 2 is 5/12/14, 4pm central time.*


----------



## syrenn

i cant stop laughing!!!!


----------



## Mertex

So Moonglow was eliminated during the day....Mafia
CK (townie) and Syrenn (roleblocker) were eliminated at night?

So, we still have one goon to go?  Hmmmmm, who was that defending Moonglow?  I hate to have to go back and read all the posts.....but I will later....but this is the time for our COP to investigate whom we think may be the other Scum.....hmmmmm.


----------



## R.D.

Two to go I think?, the red scum is still out there, they did us a favor and got Syrenn, giggle.


----------



## RosieS

So there are two Red Mafiosi to take out.

Those two are outnumbered  5 to 1.

Would correctly lynching one of the two be enuff?

One Red throwing the other under the bus would not work so....

The Red Roleblocker and the Red Goon will stay stuck like glue.

I have suspicions of who they are but nothing more.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

Wow, that's crazy!


----------



## cereal_killer

I KNEW I would be killed during the night!! RAWRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

I was going to make one last post saying "I don't think I'm going to last through the night and if I'm killed these are who I suspect are the Mobsters" but then the thread was locked  

Good luck my fellow townsmen! Don't let me die in vain!!!


----------



## syrenn

cereal_killer said:


> I KNEW I would be killed during the night!! RAWRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!
> 
> I was going to make one last post saying "I don't think I'm going to last through the night and if I'm killed these are who I suspect are the Mobsters" but then the thread was locked
> 
> Good luck my fellow townsmen! Don't let me die in vain!!!



LOL... me too!!! 

hey... first you said it was me....then you went after my goon.... ya had to go!


----------



## dblack

cereal_killer said:


> I KNEW I would be killed during the night!! RAWRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!
> 
> I was going to make one last post saying "I don't think I'm going to last through the night and if I'm killed these are who I suspect are the Mobsters" but then the thread was locked
> 
> Good luck my fellow townsmen! Don't let me die in vain!!!



At least you helped the cause (by steering us to MG)! Thanks CK!


----------



## dblack

Mertex said:


> So Moonglow was eliminated during the day....Mafia
> CK (townie) and Syrenn (roleblocker) were eliminated at night?
> 
> So, we still have one goon to go?  Hmmmmm, who was that defending Moonglow?  I hate to have to go back and read all the posts.....but I will later....but this is the time for our COP to investigate whom we think may be the other Scum.....hmmmmm.



Actually, the only other player who would have been deliberately defending MG was offed. So, while we got lucky getting two right off the bat, we didn't gain much, info-wise.


----------



## Mertex

Moonglow said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think i will be the town druggie.......that role just fits me to a joint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No frickin ' way. I'm snorting now....*
Click to expand...




Shaitra said:


> Hmm, strollingbones is pushing hard for Avatar.  Trying to deflect from getting lynched?







RosieS said:


> Ok Mr. SmartyPants Killer of Cereal!
> 
> I am changing my vote.
> 
> Unfortunately and based solely on her behavior thus far in this thread, sadly I
> 
> *Vote: StrollingBones*
> 
> Regards from Rosie





Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the official vote count total now that several of us have changed our votes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I am still deciding who to vote into the noose. *Strollingbones is rather high on the list,* but that's only because she is talking about lynching me. I don't know that she actually voted to lynch me though. I want to make sure I am making a vote based on what little evidence we have so far rather than just a pure emotional response.
> 
> Luckily a decision doesn't have to be made this second.
Click to expand...




strollingbones said:


> seems to me *some of you are just piling on to moon*....to make sure you have the votes to lynch someone....be careful...*dont be in such a rush* to move the game forward....i say hold off ......avatar is just in too much of a hurry to organize the lynching squad if one were to ask me...
> 
> *i for one do not want to see moon*





Shaitra said:


> *Wow, Strollingbones is really defending Moonglow.*  Maybe we are on to something.




Based on the above posts, I'm thinking that maybe Strollingbones is the other Blue Mafia Goon.


----------



## R.D.

Moon was  one, but the reds got syrenn, who was the other one.

We have to worry about the red scum now, but I still think Bones going after Avatar  so hard was suspicious


----------



## RosieS

Yup. Not changing my vote. Methinks Bones got the Red Mafia Roleblocker role.

I suspect.

Will engage any who wish to change my mind with good arguments.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

Wow. I didn't see CK and Syrenn being killed on night one. What a way to start out.

So what facts do we know?


----------



## Avatar4321

The number one person I would have suspected to kill Syrenn would have been CK. And she would have been who i suspected of killing him just from events yesterday. 

Where does that leave us?


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Yup. Not changing my vote. Methinks Bones got the Red Mafia Roleblocker role.
> 
> I suspect.
> 
> Will engage any who wish to change my mind with good arguments.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



With the way she was defending moonglow yesterday, I was pegging her as the blue roleblocker once we found out he was blue goon. And I never would have guessed Syrenn was the blue one. I mean she was the final vote to hang him. I guess he became a liability.

She could still be mafia, I don't know. I feel like we know next to nothing and yet we have two down. Two more to go.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> I feel like we know next to nothing and yet we have two down. Two more to go.



Yeah.That's what I'm seeing.


----------



## Moonglow

I can still fart in your general direction from the grave...


----------



## dblack

Moonglow said:


> I can still fart in your general direction from the grave...



Is that allowed?


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> I can still fart in your general direction from the grave...



Is that what that is? Corpse flatulence? Fabulous.


----------



## Avatar4321

So what now? We have to make another vote with little or no info? Odd are we are going to lynch another townie at this rate.

So why would the red target Syrenn? I don't think they knew she was mafia (correct me if I am wrong [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]).


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> So what now? We have to make another vote with little or no info? Odd are we are going to lynch another townie at this rate.
> 
> So why would the red target Syrenn? I don't think they knew she was mafia (correct me if I am wrong [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]).



We also know that the Town Doctor did not elect to protect Cereal Killer during the Night. If the Doc voted to.protect Syrenn it was a waste of protection.

Do with that what you will.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what now? We have to make another vote with little or no info? Odd are we are going to lynch another townie at this rate.
> 
> So why would the red target Syrenn? I don't think they knew she was mafia (correct me if I am wrong [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also know that the Town Doctor did not elect to protect Cereal Killer during the Night. If the Doc voted to.protect Syrenn it was a waste of protection.
> 
> Do with that what you will.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


If the town doctor did protect Syrenn, I think she would still be alive.


----------



## Avatar4321

Killing CK has clearly cut down on the chatter here. Thanks [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Not changing my vote. Methinks Bones got the Red Mafia Roleblocker role.
> 
> I suspect.
> 
> Will engage any who wish to change my mind with good arguments.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the way she was defending moonglow yesterday, I was pegging her as the blue roleblocker once we found out he was blue goon. And I never would have guessed Syrenn was the blue one. I mean she was the final vote to hang him. I guess he became a liability.
> 
> She could still be mafia, I don't know. I feel like we know next to nothing and yet we have two down. Two more to go.
Click to expand...


Exactly, I don't know if was dumb luck the reds got her because they figured that out.

It all went right over my head


----------



## Shaitra

We definitely have a puzzle on our hands.  Based on the way Bones was defending moonglow, I figured she was his partner.  But she's not so now where do we go?


----------



## Avatar4321

Do you think they would have gone after Syrenn if they thought she was mafia? It's possible. Syrenn did seal moonglows fate. Maybe there is another reason though. Like maybe throw suspicion off themselves by targeting someone they weren't interested in to get us to lynch someone else? Like if strolling is the mafia, she might have targeted syrenn to throw our suspicion. After all if she killed me like she wanted to yesterday, she would have been suspect number one.

Or maybe Syrenn was targetted because they wanted us to lynch CK. Considering how Syrenn went after CK, they might have thought we would support them in taking out CK today. So CK is gone and they look innocent. Maybe we should be looking at those who wanted CK out yesterday? There were a number of people who did if I remember correctly.

I feel like I may be just grasping at straws at the moment. With Syrenn being Moonglows partner, we dont have many suspects for red. if someone else was killed, the logical suspect for his partner would have been someone who didn't vote for him. But syrenn did vote for him. So how good is logic in this? It really could be anyone.


----------



## RosieS

Hey Wake?

Do all the Scum know all the other Scum  or do the Scum only know their own color?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

RosieS said:


> Hey Wake?
> 
> Do all the Scum know all the other Scum  or do the Scum only know their own color?
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Good question.  If the teams do know who the others are, then that would definitely point towards Bones being mafia.  If they don't, we are back to square one.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wake?
> 
> Do all the Scum know all the other Scum  or do the Scum only know their own color?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.  If the teams do know who the others are, then that would definitely point towards Bones being mafia.  If they don't, we are back to square one.
Click to expand...




Wake said:


> *~* The Red Scum Team members only know each other. Same with the Blue Scum Team.


.


----------



## strollingbones

hey now i was making a weed run  ...you know we do that stuff at night eh?

any one in need.....it orange kush...300 an oz?

it can be yours for 300 and a vote for avatar

come on people....avatar always has this logical reasons etc and so forth..he is also noting who posts and how often....

i am gonna have to vote for avatar this round

but i will hold off till the deadline


----------



## manifold

I'm wondering why syrenn voted for moon if they were supposed to be working together.

Did moon already have the votes at that point? If so, she might have done it just to try to throw off suspicion knowing he'd be revealed as a goon after the lynching.


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> I'm wondering why syrenn voted for moon if they were supposed to be working together.
> 
> Did moon already have the votes at that point? If so, she might have done it just to try to throw off suspicion knowing he'd be revealed as a goon after the lynching.



No, Syrenn was the kill vote.   She was trying to avoid suspicion


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> I'm wondering why syrenn voted for moon if they were supposed to be working together.
> 
> Did moon already have the votes at that point? If so, she might have done it just to try to throw off suspicion knowing he'd be revealed as a goon after the lynching.



Could be the case. With how he was acting "yesterday" he wasnt hiding very good.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> hey now i was making a weed run  ...you know we do that stuff at night eh?
> 
> any one in need.....it orange kush...300 an oz?
> 
> it can be yours for 300 and a vote for avatar
> 
> come on people....avatar always has this logical reasons etc and so forth..he is also noting who posts and how often....
> 
> i am gonna have to vote for avatar this round
> 
> but i will hold off till the deadline



You're going to have to vote for me despite me suggesting ideas who other than you is a suspect?

I don't know if you are mafia SB. But I may have to vote for you just because I don't want to end up dead tonight.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why syrenn voted for moon if they were supposed to be working together.
> 
> Did moon already have the votes at that point? If so, she might have done it just to try to throw off suspicion knowing he'd be revealed as a goon after the lynching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Syrenn was the kill vote.   She was trying to avoid suspicion
Click to expand...


Well, it clearly worked on the Red team.


----------



## Avatar4321

BTW SB, what exactly is wrong with me trying to logically figure out who is mafia? Does it make sense to anyone to just randomly lynch people?


----------



## manifold

Question: I know there are (or were) two mafia teams that didn't know who each other were, but are they still on the same side, so to speak? Or was this truly set up as a three team game?


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Question: I know there are (or were) two mafia teams that didn't know who each other were, but are they still on the same side, so to speak? Or was this truly set up as a three team game?



Good question [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] what's the answer?


----------



## Shaitra

OK, I've been re-reading the thread to try and see if there's some clues we are missing.  We have a couple of players that keep saying they are innocent while accusing others.  Is it possible one of those individuals are scum?


----------



## Wake

The Blue Mafia Team members knew who each other were.
The Red Mafia Team members know who each other are.

Day 2 and onward typically sees players using the information gleaned from the deaths to narrow down the Scum through process of elimination.

In simplistic terms, the Townies themselves are seen as a team, the uninformed majority, who have to try and work together to root out and kill the informed minority, the Scum. In this game, it's three teams, with two competing Mafia Teams.     [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]


----------



## Avatar4321

So is there anyone who would have wanted Syrenn dead from yesterdays conversation?


----------



## Avatar4321

What do we know?

We know Moonglow was blue goon.
We know Syrenn was blue roleblocker.
We know CK was a Vanilla Townie who liked doritos.
We know the red scum didn't know that Syrenn was scum.
We know the red scum wouldn't have known moonglow was scum until after the kill.
We know they didn't know Syrenn would kill CK.

Any other facts we know?


----------



## Avatar4321

There are some people not saying much. Are you guys just not here yet. Are you laying low so no one suspects you? I can't figure out who is scum and who is not on my own. And if I don't have a better choice I am going to be voting for SB just to make sure she doesn't kill me tonight.


----------



## manifold

I went all in on lynching CK and he turned out to be an innocent.

So I'm gonna shut my trap for a bit and see what's what.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> I went all in on lynching CK and he turned out to be an innocent.
> 
> So I'm gonna shut my trap for a bit and see what's what.



I think the problem is everyone is shutting their traps and waiting. We don't have to accuse anyone to discuss things.

 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] you were the one who started us on the path of lynching moonglow. Was there anything specific that made you suspect him or was it just dumb luck? Any thoughts on why syrenn might have been targeted?


----------



## RosieS

No one is trying to get me to change my vote away from Bones (Bones herself  is not even trying very hard) so yeah, I must agree the Scum is laying low.

They don't wanna type 'your' instead of 'our' town and get caught, too.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

Moonglow said:


> I can still fart in your general direction from the grave...




Go away, scum....


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> So what now? We have to make another vote with little or no info? Odd are we are going to lynch another townie at this rate.
> 
> So why would the red target Syrenn? I don't think they knew she was mafia (correct me if I am wrong [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]).




But we do have some information.  I included the posts where SB was defending Moonglow, and as scum they both knew who was scum.  Also, we lost one of ours, a Townie, in CK, so we need to make sure we don't take out another of our own.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> We definitely have a puzzle on our hands.  Based on the way Bones was defending moonglow, I figured she was his partner.  But she's not so now where do we go?




Why would she defend him now...he's gone.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> We definitely have a puzzle on our hands.  Based on the way Bones was defending moonglow, I figured she was his partner.  But she's not so now where do we go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would she defend him now...he's gone.
Click to expand...


Because Syrenn was his partner so we were wrong about him being her partner. That doesn't mean SB isn't scum still. But we know she isn't blue scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what now? We have to make another vote with little or no info? Odd are we are going to lynch another townie at this rate.
> 
> So why would the red target Syrenn? I don't think they knew she was mafia (correct me if I am wrong [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we do have some information.  I included the posts where SB was defending Moonglow, and as scum they both knew who was scum.  Also, we lost one of ours, a Townie, in CK, so we need to make sure we don't take out another of our own.
Click to expand...


I know we need to make sure we don't take out another one of our own. SB may or may not be scum. But if we don't get a better suspect, I am going to have to vote for her. Because if she is, i don't want to end up dead. And we all know she wants me out.


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> no i am not joining yall in lynching moon....
> 
> wake when do we have to vote by and what is the standing vote now?





Mertex said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> After lengthy collaboration with my alter ego....my *vote : Mertex*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that off-color talk....trying to sound and appear like a townie, but you sound more like Scum to me....I think you're trying to hard to sound innocent, but I'm not buying it.... I'm changing my vote yet again.
> 
> *VOTE: Moonglow*
Click to expand...




strollingbones said:


> *seems to me some of you are just piling on to moon*....to make sure you have the votes to lynch someone....be careful...dont be in such a rush to move the game forward....i say hold off ......avatar is just in too much of a hurry to organize the lynching squad if one were to ask me...
> 
> i for one do not want to see moon





Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I went all in on lynching CK and he turned out to be an innocent.*
> 
> So I'm gonna shut my trap for a bit and see what's what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem is everyone is shutting their traps and waiting. We don't have to accuse anyone to discuss things.
> 
> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] you were the one who started us on the path of lynching moonglow. Was there anything specific that made you suspect him or was it just dumb luck? Any thoughts on why syrenn might have been targeted?
Click to expand...



The reason I went for Moonglow is because he was posting too many posts that didn't relate to the game, and he came directly at me - seemed like he wanted to appear innocent, but was actually trying to throw us off track....also because SB was so eager to defend him (^ posts) I thought maybe she was also blue mafia scum.  But, since Syrenn turned out to be the other one, now I'm not sure about SB because if she is red mafia, she wouldn't have known that MG was blue mafia scum.

I think Manifold was trying to go for CK.....so maybe Manifold is one of the red mafia?


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> We definitely have a puzzle on our hands.  Based on the way Bones was defending moonglow, I figured she was his partner.  But she's not so now where do we go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would she defend him now...he's gone.
Click to expand...


I was talking about before we lynched moonglow.  I figured she was his partner because she was defending him then but now we know she is not, so who looks suspicious now on day 2.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> The reason I went for Moonglow is because he was posting too many posts that didn't relate to the game, and he came directly at me - seemed like he wanted to appear innocent, but was actually trying to throw us off track....also because SB was so eager to defend him (^ posts) I thought maybe she was also blue mafia scum.  But, since Syrenn turned out to be the other one, now I'm not sure about SB because if she is red mafia, she wouldn't have known that MG was blue mafia scum.
> 
> I think Manifold was trying to go for CK.....so maybe Manifold is one of the red mafia?



Maybe he is. but he also just reminded us all that he was pushing for CK. Would the mafia have brought attention to himself that way or was it just a way to look innocent?

Was he the only other one pushing for CK? I may need to review some posts.


----------



## Avatar4321

Just reviewed the first few pages noticed a few things. They may be meaningful they might not.

CK voted for dblack on page one as his initial vote.

Mertex suggested we investigate CK for his vote onto dblack but never actually voted for him.

RD initially voted for Syrenn

Rosie also initially voted for CK before shifting to SB.

Does this tell us anything about the scum or were we just innocently targeting someone because we had to?


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Just reviewed the first few pages noticed a few things. They may be meaningful they might not.
> 
> CK voted for dblack on page one as his initial vote.
> 
> Mertex suggested we investigate CK for his vote onto dblack but never actually voted for him.
> 
> RD initially voted for Syrenn
> 
> Rosie also initially voted for CK before shifting to SB.
> 
> Does this tell us anything about the scum or were we just innocently targeting someone because we had to?



Now that we know CK was a townie, his vote for dblack is meaningless, because we know that CK didn't have a clue.  RD voting for syrenn is also meaningless because if she is red mafia, she would not have known syrenn was blue mafia.  I think Rosie's inital vote for CK was also one based on just a hunch, as well as her shifting to SB, because now we know that SB  couldn't have known about Moon.  So who did SB vote for?  And like you say, some have remained quiet, i.e. Manifold, that makes them suspicious.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reviewed the first few pages noticed a few things. They may be meaningful they might not.
> 
> CK voted for dblack on page one as his initial vote.
> 
> Mertex suggested we investigate CK for his vote onto dblack but never actually voted for him.
> 
> RD initially voted for Syrenn
> 
> Rosie also initially voted for CK before shifting to SB.
> 
> Does this tell us anything about the scum or were we just innocently targeting someone because we had to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we know CK was a townie, his vote for dblack is meaningless, because we know that CK didn't have a clue.  RD voting for syrenn is also meaningless because if she is red mafia, she would not have known syrenn was blue mafia.  I think Rosie's inital vote for CK was also one based on just a hunch, as well as her shifting to SB, because now we know that SB  couldn't have known about Moon.  So who did SB vote for?  And like you say, some have remained quiet, i.e. Manifold, that makes them suspicious.
Click to expand...


I don't know that SB officially voted last round but she was pushing for me.

CK may not have had a clue but could dblack be red who targetting Syrenn to make everyone think CK was the killer today? Only having it backfire when Syrenn killed CK last night?

RD may not have known Syrenn was blue mafia, but he/she did want syrenn dead yesterday initially and Syrenn is dead. Not exactly a smoking gun to speak, but we should consider it.

I think your conclusion about Rosie is likely accurate, especially with her still pushing for SB right now. But im just trying to find facts and connections here.

I really do feel like we are pretty much in the same position as yesterday. Blind guessing.

There are still a few of us who have been silent. Maybe it's one of them?


----------



## manifold

It's a pretty natural reaction to be suspicious of anyone that says they're suspicious of you.

So naturally, I'm getting very suspicious of Mertex.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> It's a pretty natural reaction to be suspicious of anyone that says they're suspicious of you.
> 
> So naturally, I'm getting very suspicious of Mertex.



It is natural. Which has been why I am suspicious of SB.

May as well get the ball rolling in some direction. I've looked at possibilities of who might be scum. I don't have enough information to get more suspicious of anyone at this point. SB is probably my safest bet just because I don't want to end up dead tomorrow morning.

*Vote: StrollingBones*

If you guys can give me a good reason to pick someone else, let me know. But my gut says protect myself.


----------



## manifold

Ok, now I'm getting suspicious of Avatar.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Ok, now I'm getting suspicious of Avatar.



Someone had to make the first vote. I've been pretty clear my position. My alternative suspects right now are you killing syrenn to convince us to kill CK so you look blameless. Or RD who actually voted for Syrenn first round. Im not really convinced the evidence is super strong against you guys. So I have to think about what happens if SB kills me tonight.

Of course, SB could be your partner so maybe you both are. I don't know.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> It's a pretty natural reaction to be suspicious of anyone that says they're suspicious of you.
> 
> So naturally, I'm getting very suspicious of Mertex.



Well, if you were red mafia, and I have singled you out, of course you are going to try and throw suspicion on me.  Perhaps we should have our COP investigate both of us, and see who comes out the really guilty one?


----------



## manifold

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty natural reaction to be suspicious of anyone that says they're suspicious of you.
> 
> So naturally, I'm getting very suspicious of Mertex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you were red mafia, and I have singled you out, of course you are going to try and throw suspicion on me.  Perhaps we should have our COP investigate both of us, and see who comes out the really guilty one?
Click to expand...


We can do that?


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty natural reaction to be suspicious of anyone that says they're suspicious of you.
> 
> So naturally, I'm getting very suspicious of Mertex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you were red mafia, and I have singled you out, of course you are going to try and throw suspicion on me.  Perhaps we should have our COP investigate both of us, and see who comes out the really guilty one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can do that?
Click to expand...


The Cop can do that. But then he/she would have to expose himself to the group.

The Scum could also pretend to be the cop to throw us off and get the cop to expose him/herself.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you were red mafia, and I have singled you out, of course you are going to try and throw suspicion on me.  Perhaps we should have our COP investigate both of us, and see who comes out the really guilty one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cop can do that. But then he/she would have to expose himself to the group.
> 
> The Scum could also pretend to be the cop to throw us off and get the cop to expose him/herself.
Click to expand...


So basically we can't and Mertex is trying to muddy the waters with attempted obfuscation.

Got it.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cop can do that. But then he/she would have to expose himself to the group.
> 
> The Scum could also pretend to be the cop to throw us off and get the cop to expose him/herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically we can't and Mertex is trying to muddy the waters with attempted obfuscation.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...


I don't know. I think we can conclude that mertex isn't the cop. She wouldn't have to ask someone else to look into you guys. She would simply investigate you and let the group know.

Unless of course she is trying to get the scum to ignore her by acting like she isn't the cop.

That's the issue with this game. We don't know who is being honest or who is laying traps.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> I don't know. I think we can conclude that mertex isn't the cop. She wouldn't have to ask someone else to look into you guys. She would simply investigate you and* let the group know*.



I'm pretty sure the cop isn't allowed to let the group know anything s/he discovers.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I think we can conclude that mertex isn't the cop. She wouldn't have to ask someone else to look into you guys. She would simply investigate you and* let the group know*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the cop isn't allowed to let the group know anything s/he discovers.
Click to expand...


I thought the cop could. I just didn't think it was necessarily prudent for them to.


----------



## dblack

Hmm.... does locking and re-opening a thread delete a subscription?


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 2.1*​
*No Vote (9):*  strollingbones, Mertex, Shaitra, Mebelle60, dblack, RosieS. R.D., Manifold, Blackflag

*strollingbones (1):* Avatar4321



*~* With 10 players alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* Deadline for Day 2 is 5/12/14, 4pm central time.
*~* Players are allowed to make any claims they wish.  [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
*~* Also, the Town Cop may only investigate one player per Night, and may choose to share those results openly at any time during any subsequent Day. As Cop the general strategy is to hold your results until the last moment, to reveal all who are innocent late in the game.
*~* When a new Day starts, players' votes don't carry over. You may cast a vote again.  [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]


----------



## Avatar4321

Thank you for the clarifications Wake


----------



## Shaitra

dblack said:


> Hmm.... does locking and re-opening a thread delete a subscription?



I don't think so.  At least I didn't loose my sub to this thread when we were locked down.


----------



## dblack

Shaitra said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.... does locking and re-opening a thread delete a subscription?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  At least I didn't loose my sub to this thread when we were locked down.
Click to expand...


n/m - I think I must have dropped it accidentally or something. I was wondering why it was so quiet in here, but it was because I wasn't getting the updates. Anyway. Let's lynch someone!


----------



## manifold

"Accidentally" unsubscribed eh?

That sounds pretty fishy to me.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty natural reaction to be suspicious of anyone that says they're suspicious of you.
> 
> So naturally, I'm getting very suspicious of Mertex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is natural. Which has been why I am suspicious of SB.
> 
> May as well get the ball rolling in some direction. I've looked at possibilities of who might be scum. I don't have enough information to get more suspicious of anyone at this point. SB is probably my safest bet just because I don't want to end up dead tomorrow morning.
> 
> *Vote: StrollingBones*
> 
> If you guys can give me a good reason to pick someone else, let me know. But my gut says protect myself.
Click to expand...


Okay, I'm going to go with your suspicions unless someone is able to convince me otherwise.

*VOTE: StrollingBones*


----------



## strollingbones

nice real fucking nice

okay i was wrong about moon.....but that doesnt mean i need to be lynched....damn one little mistake

and really avatar is much duller than me...logical but dull....


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reviewed the first few pages noticed a few things. They may be meaningful they might not.
> 
> CK voted for dblack on page one as his initial vote.
> 
> Mertex suggested we investigate CK for his vote onto dblack but never actually voted for him.
> 
> RD initially voted for Syrenn
> 
> Rosie also initially voted for CK before shifting to SB.
> 
> Does this tell us anything about the scum or were we just innocently targeting someone because we had to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we know CK was a townie, his vote for dblack is meaningless, because we know that CK didn't have a clue.  RD voting for syrenn is also meaningless because if she is red mafia, she would not have known syrenn was blue mafia.  I think Rosie's inital vote for CK was also one based on just a hunch, as well as her shifting to SB, because now we know that SB  couldn't have known about Moon.  So who did SB vote for?  And like you say, some have remained quiet, i.e. Manifold, that makes them suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know that SB officially voted last round but she was pushing for me.
> 
> CK may not have had a clue but could dblack be red who targetting Syrenn to make everyone think CK was the killer today? Only having it backfire when Syrenn killed CK last night?
> 
> RD may not have known Syrenn was blue mafia, but he/she did want syrenn dead yesterday initially and Syrenn is dead. Not exactly a smoking gun to speak, but we should consider it.
> 
> I think your conclusion about Rosie is likely accurate, especially with her still pushing for SB right now. But im just trying to find facts and connections here.
> 
> I really do feel like we are pretty much in the same position as yesterday. Blind guessing.
> 
> There are still a few of us who have been silent. Maybe it's one of them?
Click to expand...


I voted for Syrenn as a lark based on her wanting to kill for shts and giggles.   I changed my vote to SB because I thought she might be scum and knew Avatar wasn't, at least not on her team.   She never did vote last time though.   And the two of us who voted for her weren't killed last night. 

I'm at loss  so far


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I think we can conclude that mertex isn't the cop. She wouldn't have to ask someone else to look into you guys. She would simply investigate you and* let the group know*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the cop isn't allowed to let the group know anything s/he discovers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the cop could. I just didn't think it was necessarily prudent for them to.
Click to expand...


It would be suicide.   He/she needs to be sneaky trying to get what he knows out


----------



## Shaitra

dblack said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.... does locking and re-opening a thread delete a subscription?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  At least I didn't loose my sub to this thread when we were locked down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> n/m - I think I must have dropped it accidentally or something. I was wondering why it was so quiet in here, but it was because I wasn't getting the updates. Anyway. Let's lynch someone!
Click to expand...


  Did you have anyone particular in mind for lynching?


----------



## Shaitra

We have a couple of players that are proclaiming their innocence and a couple who are being really quiet.  Maybe we should be looking in their directions.


----------



## RosieS

Aw, now I feel sorry  for Bones. Besides, she had a chance to kill Avatar last nite but Syrenn got offer instead.

So I won't vote for Bones again. but I dunno who SHOULD be lynched. 

Le.Sigh.

Mertex?  Shaitra? Manifold?

smdh

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

Now you guys have me rethinking her too. So who should we vote for? 

Have blackflag or Mebelle said anything yet? I don't remember and im curious what their input on all this would be.


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> There are some people not saying much. Are you guys just not here yet. Are you laying low so no one suspects you? I can't figure out who is scum and who is not on my own. And if I don't have a better choice I am going to be voting for SB just to make sure she doesn't kill me tonight.



Catching up....not laying low...


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some people not saying much. Are you guys just not here yet. Are you laying low so no one suspects you? I can't figure out who is scum and who is not on my own. And if I don't have a better choice I am going to be voting for SB just to make sure she doesn't kill me tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching up....not laying low...
Click to expand...


Like I said, I'd like to hear your take on things when you're caught up.


----------



## Mertex

I went back and reviewed all the posts made and came to some conclusions.

*Strolling Bones* didn't vote the last go-round, and *MeBelle* was very non-commital in her posts and later on came after me.  When the vote shifted to Moonglow, she changed her vote and voted for him.  If these two are the Red Mafia, it would make sense that SB didn't vote because she might have been afraid that she might be eliminating a mafia from the blue team (which she didn't know who it was).  Mebelle being non-committal and voting at the last minute for Moonglow (if she is red mafia, she wouldn't know that Moon was blue mafia) and therefore not afraid to kill him.  But, I'm not positive on MeBelle....*Blackflag*, whom I had picked from the very beginning, also didn't post much, and only suggested voting for Shaitra out of revenge, and then made a comment about all of us being scum and maybe killing everyone, so he might be SB's partner.

Also there is Rosie and RD....they both voted for Strollingbones, and made a comment that they weren't killed at night (if SB was Red Mafia, surely she would have come after them) but since Syrene was the one that was killed, it might have been that SB went after  Syrenn thinking she was the COP or DOC for us Townies and didn't bother with Rosie/Rd.

So, I'm sticking with my vote.  Sorry SB, nothing personal....but you reek of red mafia...


----------



## Shaitra

Your analysis makes sense Mertex.  

*Vote: Strollingbones*


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> I went back and reviewed all the posts made and came to some conclusions.
> 
> *Strolling Bones* didn't vote the last go-round, and *MeBelle* was very non-commital in her posts and later on came after me.  When the vote shifted to Moonglow, she changed her vote and voted for him.  If these two are the Red Mafia, it would make sense that SB didn't vote because she might have been afraid that she might be eliminating a mafia from the blue team (which she didn't know who it was).  Mebelle being non-committal and voting at the last minute for Moonglow (if she is red mafia, she wouldn't know that Moon was blue mafia) and therefore not afraid to kill him.  But, I'm not positive on MeBelle....*Blackflag*, whom I had picked from the very beginning, also didn't post much, and only suggested voting for Shaitra out of revenge, and then made a comment about all of us being scum and maybe killing everyone, so he might be SB's partner.
> 
> Also there is Rosie and RD....they both voted for Strollingbones, and made a comment that they weren't killed at night (if SB was Red Mafia, surely she would have come after them) but since Syrene was the one that was killed, it might have been that SB went after  Syrenn thinking she was the COP or DOC for us Townies and didn't bother with Rosie/Rd.
> 
> So, I'm sticking with my vote.  Sorry SB, nothing personal....but you reek of red mafia...



I voted for you in the beginning because I thought you were trying to throw off the group  by pretending to be a townie.

The way Avatar and Bonez have been bickering at each other from the get go...makes me think they may be red scum trying to throw the group off.

Which one has a gun?

Bonez didn't vote in the first round. 

The mafia can chat at night.

Avatar's been posting like cray cray in the wee hours of the night.


----------



## strollingbones

i have explained why i was not here last night.....*smile*

i didnt vote in the first round cause i lost track and thought i had to the 8th to vote....

i am innocent....

i tellz ya

innocent....


----------



## strollingbones

and i have cute gifs...avatars even has a dull av.....but the dull are normally the ones to watch out for...


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> I went back and reviewed all the posts made and came to some conclusions.
> 
> *Strolling Bones* didn't vote the last go-round, and *MeBelle* was very non-commital in her posts and later on came after me.  When the vote shifted to Moonglow, she changed her vote and voted for him.  If these two are the Red Mafia, it would make sense that SB didn't vote because she might have been afraid that she might be eliminating a mafia from the blue team (which she didn't know who it was).  Mebelle being non-committal and voting at the last minute for Moonglow (if she is red mafia, she wouldn't know that Moon was blue mafia) and therefore not afraid to kill him.  But, I'm not positive on MeBelle....*Blackflag*, whom I had picked from the very beginning, also didn't post much, and only suggested voting for Shaitra out of revenge, and then made a comment about all of us being scum and maybe killing everyone, so he might be SB's partner.
> 
> Also there is Rosie and RD....they both voted for Strollingbones, and made a comment that they weren't killed at night (if SB was Red Mafia, surely she would have come after them) but since Syrene was the one that was killed, it might have been that SB went after  Syrenn thinking she was the COP or DOC for us Townies and didn't bother with Rosie/Rd.
> 
> So, I'm sticking with my vote.  Sorry SB, nothing personal....but you reek of red mafia...



SB didn't gain any traction last round, so if red scum  went after Avatar it would have been a dead givaway, same with going after Rosie or me

She could be doubling down this time to avoid scrutiny


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> i have explained why i was not here last night.....*smile*
> 
> i didnt vote in the first round cause i lost track and thought i had to the 8th to vote....
> 
> i am innocent....
> 
> i tellz ya
> 
> innocent....



What? the drug explanation?


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went back and reviewed all the posts made and came to some conclusions.
> 
> *Strolling Bones* didn't vote the last go-round, and *MeBelle* was very non-commital in her posts and later on came after me.  When the vote shifted to Moonglow, she changed her vote and voted for him.  If these two are the Red Mafia, it would make sense that SB didn't vote because she might have been afraid that she might be eliminating a mafia from the blue team (which she didn't know who it was).  Mebelle being non-committal and voting at the last minute for Moonglow (if she is red mafia, she wouldn't know that Moon was blue mafia) and therefore not afraid to kill him.  But, I'm not positive on MeBelle....*Blackflag*, whom I had picked from the very beginning, also didn't post much, and only suggested voting for Shaitra out of revenge, and then made a comment about all of us being scum and maybe killing everyone, so he might be SB's partner.
> 
> Also there is Rosie and RD....they both voted for Strollingbones, and made a comment that they weren't killed at night (if SB was Red Mafia, surely she would have come after them) but since Syrene was the one that was killed, it might have been that SB went after  Syrenn thinking she was the COP or DOC for us Townies and didn't bother with Rosie/Rd.
> 
> So, I'm sticking with my vote.  Sorry SB, nothing personal....but you reek of red mafia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SB didn't gain any traction last round, so if red scum  went after Avatar it would have been a dead givaway, same with going after Rosie or me
> 
> She could be doubling down this time to avoid scrutiny
Click to expand...


Very true she could. You could be doing the same. 

That's the problem with the information we've got. We have little to go on. I don't believe you are the scum. 

I do know SB is protesting her innocence and not really giving any of us reasons why it's not her.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went back and reviewed all the posts made and came to some conclusions.
> 
> *Strolling Bones* didn't vote the last go-round, and *MeBelle* was very non-commital in her posts and later on came after me.  When the vote shifted to Moonglow, she changed her vote and voted for him.  If these two are the Red Mafia, it would make sense that SB didn't vote because she might have been afraid that she might be eliminating a mafia from the blue team (which she didn't know who it was).  Mebelle being non-committal and voting at the last minute for Moonglow (if she is red mafia, she wouldn't know that Moon was blue mafia) and therefore not afraid to kill him.  But, I'm not positive on MeBelle....*Blackflag*, whom I had picked from the very beginning, also didn't post much, and only suggested voting for Shaitra out of revenge, and then made a comment about all of us being scum and maybe killing everyone, so he might be SB's partner.
> 
> Also there is Rosie and RD....they both voted for Strollingbones, and made a comment that they weren't killed at night (if SB was Red Mafia, surely she would have come after them) but since Syrene was the one that was killed, it might have been that SB went after  Syrenn thinking she was the COP or DOC for us Townies and didn't bother with Rosie/Rd.
> 
> So, I'm sticking with my vote.  Sorry SB, nothing personal....but you reek of red mafia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SB didn't gain any traction last round, so if red scum  went after Avatar it would have been a dead givaway, same with going after Rosie or me
> 
> She could be doubling down this time to avoid scrutiny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true she could. You could be doing the same.
> 
> That's the problem with the information we've got. We have little to go on. I don't believe you are the scum.
> 
> I do know SB is protesting her innocence and not really giving any of us reasons why it's not her.
Click to expand...


But I'm not voting anyone yet.  I'm just trying to help and document what we know so far


----------



## strollingbones

i am just the local weed queen...come on people...how threatening am i really?


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> i am just the local weed queen...come on people...how threatening am i really?



Purely for medicinal purposes I am sure.

So where do you get your supply? Do you grow your own or have mafia connections?


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> Your analysis makes sense Mertex.
> 
> *Vote: Strollingbones*



It does? 

The only person that reeks of mafia to me right now is Mertex.

*Vote: Mertex*


----------



## Avatar4321

The more I think this through, the more I think I am a dead man no matter what happens.

If SB survives today and is the scum, I am dead tonight.
If SB dies and turns out to be a townie I am suspect.
If neither SB or me is lynched today, then the reds can targets either me or her tonight and blame it on the other one going another day without attention.

But who else do we have as good candidates?

RD? Rosie? Manifold? Blackflag for the sole fact that he's been dead quiet today?

Our choices aren't good are they?


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your analysis makes sense Mertex.
> 
> *Vote: Strollingbones*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does?
> 
> The only person that reeks of mafia to me right now is Mertex.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
Click to expand...


Why mertex though? Maybe you've seen something I missed.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your analysis makes sense Mertex.
> 
> *Vote: Strollingbones*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does?
> 
> The only person that reeks of mafia to me right now is Mertex.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why mertex though? Maybe you've seen something I missed.
Click to expand...


We didn't really learn much from the first day/night. I have to imagine that a mafia team getting knocked off the first night is pretty rare and nothing more than dumb luck. So all anyone really has at this point is hunches and speculation. And when I see somebody (in this case Mertex) post a steaming pile of gibberish and call it a reasoned argument leading to an obvious conclusion, it strikes me as a bit of a red flag. And now that I think about it a bit more, Shaitra saying it makes sense makes me think the two of them are as good a guess as any to be the red team.


----------



## manifold

hmmm, I'm changing my vote.

*Vote: Shaitra*


Like I said, Mertex and Shaitra being the red team is as good a guess as any, but I'd rather take the chance on lynching Shaitra, and here is why...

If they are the red team, it doesn't matter which one we lynch first. But if Mertex isn't really mafia, but just a bit wrapped around the axle for bones, Shaitra could still very well be mafia and promoting his bones argument. If bones is lynched and turns out to be a townie, suspicion would fall on Mertex first.


----------



## Shaitra

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does?
> 
> The only person that reeks of mafia to me right now is Mertex.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why mertex though? Maybe you've seen something I missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't really learn much from the first day/night. I have to imagine that a mafia team getting knocked off the first night is pretty rare and nothing more than dumb luck. So all anyone really has at this point is hunches and speculation. And when I see somebody (in this case Mertex) post a steaming pile of gibberish and call it a reasoned argument leading to an obvious conclusion, it strikes me as a bit of a red flag. And now that I think about it a bit more, Shaitra saying it makes sense makes me think the two of them are as good a guess as any to be the red team.
Click to expand...


Why is Mertex's analysis a steaming pile?  You haven't provided us with an analysis of the situation, so what's your take on what we know, not what you are speculating.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> hmmm, I'm changing my vote.
> 
> *Vote: Shaitra*
> 
> 
> Like I said, Mertex and Shaitra being the red team is as good a guess as any, but I'd rather take the chance on lynching Shaitra, and here is why...
> 
> If they are the red team, it doesn't matter which one we lynch first. But if Mertex isn't really mafia, but just a bit wrapped around the axle for bones, Shaitra could still very well be mafia and promoting his bones argument. If bones is lynched and turns out to be a townie, suspicion would fall on Mertex first.




If you want to know the truth, you are a big suspect, too.  You haven't been posting much and all you wanted was to kill CK, which turned out to be a townie....so maybe that was a win for you?

If Shiatra, whom I don't think is scum, gets lynched because of your vote, then you will become a bigger suspect and threat.

If Strollingbones turns out to be a townie, then we need to concentrate on you and maybe even Blackflag, but I'm pretty sure SB is red mafia.


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why mertex though? Maybe you've seen something I missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We didn't really learn much from the first day/night*. I have to imagine that a mafia team getting knocked off the first night is pretty rare and nothing more than dumb luck. *So all anyone really has at this point is hunches and speculation*. And when I see somebody (in this case Mertex) post a steaming pile of gibberish and call it a reasoned argument leading to an obvious conclusion, it strikes me as a bit of a red flag. And now that I think about it a bit more, Shaitra saying it makes sense makes me think the two of them are as good a guess as any to be the red team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is Mertex's analysis a steaming pile?  You haven't provided us with an analysis of the situation, so what's your take on what we know, not what you are speculating.
Click to expand...


see bold portions that you must've missed the first time


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 2.2*​
*No Vote (6):*  strollingbones, Mebelle60, dblack, RosieS. R.D., Blackflag

*strollingbones (3):* Avatar4321, Mertex, Shaitra
*Shaitra (1):* Manifold


*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop - ?
Town Doctor - ?
Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof) - ?
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Cereal_Killer
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie- ?
Red Mafia Roleblocker - ?
Red Mafia Goon - ?
Blue Mafia Roleblocker - Syrenn
Blue Mafia Goon - Moonglow

*

*~* With 10 players alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* Deadline for Day 2 is 5/12/14, 4pm central time.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We didn't really learn much from the first day/night*. I have to imagine that a mafia team getting knocked off the first night is pretty rare and nothing more than dumb luck. *So all anyone really has at this point is hunches and speculation*. And when I see somebody (in this case Mertex) post a steaming pile of gibberish and call it a reasoned argument leading to an obvious conclusion, it strikes me as a bit of a red flag. And now that I think about it a bit more, Shaitra saying it makes sense makes me think the two of them are as good a guess as any to be the red team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Mertex's analysis a steaming pile?  You haven't provided us with an analysis of the situation, so what's your take on what we know, not what you are speculating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see bold portions that you must've missed the first time
Click to expand...



But we did learn some things, and they've been posted.  When Moonglow came after me so vehemently, just like you did just now, I knew he was getting desperate and trying to throw everyone off him.  But it backfired, and everyone was able to see through his innocuous posts that he might be mafia.  *We turned out to be right. * 

So far, the ones that have been *Mafia (Syrenn/Moonglow) didn't vote for many.*  The reason being that they are a small team and if they make a mistake it is very costly to them.

*Syrenn* only voted for CK....(why she changed to Moon at the last minute may have been that she saw it as a foregone conclusion and wanted to throw off suspicion against her).

*Moonglow*  also didn't vote for anyone, came after me and his only vote was for me.

*Strollingbones* also didn't vote for anyone the first go-round.  

*MeBelle* has been non-committal in her posts and only voted for me but at last minute changed to Moonglow (if she is red, she would not know that Moon was blue mafia.)

*Manifold* Also only voted for CK, didn't vote for anyone else.

Also suspect, but not sure:

*Blackflag* Only suggested voting for Shaitra out of revenge, and then everyone, non committal.

*dblack*  Also non-committal, voted for Greenbeard, said 4 out of 11 of "us" are scum and at the very last voted for Rosie and then Moon.

So there you are, my take on who might be the Red mafia.  Of course, now that I've posted why I think they are mafia, you will probably see them scurrying around trying to change their immage, doing the opposite of what they were doing....but when they were non-suspecting, they made their most suspicious moves.

They will all probably come after me, because they know that I have their number, now.


----------



## R.D.

*vote:Stollingbones*


----------



## Avatar4321

Im not convinced mertex is mafia, Manifold. I don't think your reasoning is strong. Of course, I dont think the reasoning for any of our votes is terribly strong at the moment.

As for Shaitra, I don't know her that well, but I haven't seen any glaring reason to suspect her. Of course, she could just be playing it close.

So do Mertex or Shaitra have any reason to target Syrenn? I am not seeing it.

At this point, other than SB, which I admit I am unsure of, the other one jumping out at me is blackflag because he has said anything since day 2 started. And that's flimsy too.

And you could be the scum mani. You were going after CK pretty hard and he was an innocent. Syrenn was as well. You could have targeted her thinking we were going to lynch CK today for it not realizing Syrenn was going to take him out for you. But then it's just as likely you were just targeting CK because we needed someone gone and you figured he was the best choice. The fact that you freely acknowledged going after CK at the beginning makes me think that's more the case and you aren't the scum.

I see no reason to switch my vote yet.


----------



## manifold

This is the post that makes me suspect Shaitra.

I know it's not much to go on, but Mertex' analysis didn't make any sense to me at all. And a great way for mafia scum to stay in the "shadows" as it were, would be to piggyback on someone else's "bold" accusation.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> This is the post that makes me suspect Shaitra.
> 
> I know it's not much to go on, but Mertex' analysis didn't make any sense to me at all. And a great way for mafia scum to stay in the "shadows" as it were, would be to piggyback on someone else's "bold" accusation.



I can understand your reasoning. That certainly would be a way to keep in the shadows. I just think it's a stretch at the moment. Maybe more evidence will shine a greater light on it. 

But why would Shai want Syrenn dead?


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the post that makes me suspect Shaitra.
> 
> I know it's not much to go on, but Mertex' analysis didn't make any sense to me at all. And a great way for mafia scum to stay in the "shadows" as it were, would be to piggyback on someone else's "bold" accusation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand your reasoning. That certainly would be a way to keep in the shadows. I just think it's a stretch at the moment. Maybe more evidence will shine a greater light on it.
> 
> *But why would Shai want Syrenn dead?*
Click to expand...


Why wouldn't she?


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the post that makes me suspect Shaitra.
> 
> I know it's not much to go on, but Mertex' analysis didn't make any sense to me at all. And a great way for mafia scum to stay in the "shadows" as it were, would be to piggyback on someone else's "bold" accusation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand your reasoning. That certainly would be a way to keep in the shadows. I just think it's a stretch at the moment. Maybe more evidence will shine a greater light on it.
> 
> *But why would Shai want Syrenn dead?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't she?
Click to expand...


I don't know Shai well enough to answer the question either way


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand your reasoning. That certainly would be a way to keep in the shadows. I just think it's a stretch at the moment. Maybe more evidence will shine a greater light on it.
> 
> *But why would Shai want Syrenn dead?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know Shai well enough to answer the question either way
Click to expand...


I'm talking about in the construct of the game.

If Shaitra is red mafia, then she wants to kill all townies AND the blue mafia team (of which Syrenn was one).


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Shai well enough to answer the question either way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about in the construct of the game.
> 
> If Shaitra is red mafia, then she wants to kill all townies AND the blue mafia team (of which Syrenn was one).
Click to expand...


That is a good point. But why her first then?


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Shai well enough to answer the question either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about in the construct of the game.
> 
> If Shaitra is red mafia, then she wants to kill all townies AND the blue mafia team (of which Syrenn was one).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a good point. But why her first then?
Click to expand...


why not her first?

If Shaitra is red mafia, all she would have known about Syrenn is that she wasn't.


----------



## Shaitra

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We didn't really learn much from the first day/night*. I have to imagine that a mafia team getting knocked off the first night is pretty rare and nothing more than dumb luck. *So all anyone really has at this point is hunches and speculation*. And when I see somebody (in this case Mertex) post a steaming pile of gibberish and call it a reasoned argument leading to an obvious conclusion, it strikes me as a bit of a red flag. And now that I think about it a bit more, Shaitra saying it makes sense makes me think the two of them are as good a guess as any to be the red team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Mertex's analysis a steaming pile?  You haven't provided us with an analysis of the situation, so what's your take on what we know, not what you are speculating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see bold portions that you must've missed the first time
Click to expand...


I agree we didn't learn much the first day, but that is not to say we learned nothing.  Obviously I read Mertex's post a bit differently than you did.  But if you look back through the thread, several people have read other people's posts differently.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about in the construct of the game.
> 
> If Shaitra is red mafia, then she wants to kill all townies AND the blue mafia team (of which Syrenn was one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good point. But why her first then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why not her first?
> 
> If Shaitra is red mafia, all she would have known about Syrenn is that she wasn't.
Click to expand...


I've got no reason. But it still isn't much to go on. And for all we know if she is red, you could be her partner trying to throw suspicion off working together.


----------



## R.D.

I thought the scums were on one side against the townies.   I know they don't know each other, but would they try to kill off each other? 

I think Syrenn was offed because they thought she was a townie.


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Mertex's analysis a steaming pile?  You haven't provided us with an analysis of the situation, so what's your take on what we know, not what you are speculating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see bold portions that you must've missed the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree we didn't learn much the first day, but that is not to say we learned nothing.  Obviously I read Mertex's post a bit differently than you did.  But if you look back through the thread, several people have read other people's posts differently.
Click to expand...



We didn't learn anything that truly helps us narrow down who's who among those still in the game. So I'm trying to think like mafia scum and asking myself, what would I do (or not do) if I were mafia.

I probably wouldn't sit back and say nothing at all.
I probably wouldn't go all-in after one person either.
What I might do is wait for someone else to build a case against someone and then pretend I'm convinced by it.


----------



## manifold

R.D. said:


> I thought the scums were on one side against the townies.   I know they don't know each other, but would they try to kill off each other?
> 
> I think Syrenn was offed because they thought she was a townie.



Wake answered this yesterday.

It's a three team game.

red mafia
blue mafia
townies


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> see bold portions that you must've missed the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we didn't learn much the first day, but that is not to say we learned nothing.  Obviously I read Mertex's post a bit differently than you did.  But if you look back through the thread, several people have read other people's posts differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't learn anything that truly helps us narrow down who's who among those still in the game. So I'm trying to think like mafia scum and asking myself, what would I do (or not do) if I were mafia.
> 
> I probably wouldn't sit back and say nothing at all.
> I probably wouldn't go all-in after one person either.
> What I might do is wait for someone else to build a case against someone and then pretend I'm convinced by it.
Click to expand...


It's a game of chess we are playing with the mafia. We just have to hope we are three steps ahead of them.


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the scums were on one side against the townies.   I know they don't know each other, but would they try to kill off each other?
> 
> I think Syrenn was offed because they thought she was a townie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake answered this yesterday.
> 
> It's a three team game.
> 
> red mafia
> blue mafia
> townies
Click to expand...


But then again, if the townies were all killed off before any mafia, who would win?


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the scums were on one side against the townies.   I know they don't know each other, but would they try to kill off each other?
> 
> I think Syrenn was offed because they thought she was a townie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake answered this yesterday.
> 
> It's a three team game.
> 
> red mafia
> blue mafia
> townies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then again, if the townies were all killed off before any mafia, who would win?
Click to expand...


not sure. I can't imagine it happens much.


----------



## manifold

who has posted

*Avatar4321 	107*
syrenn 	34
Shaitra 	33
R.D. 	28
strollingbones 	27
cereal_killer 	27
Mertex 	26
manifold 	26
Moonglow 	26
dblack 	22
Wake 	20
RosieS 	14
MeBelle60 	9
BlackFlag 	2


OK, now I'm starting to suspect Avatar. 3 times as many posts as second place and never seems to have taken a real stand against anyone.

damn this game can make you paranoid.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> I thought the scums were on one side against the townies.   I know they don't know each other, but would they try to kill off each other?
> 
> I think Syrenn was offed because they thought she was a townie.



That seems like a good thought. They probably did think she was a townie. If they suspected her as mafia it would seem more prudent to find a way to get her lynched at some point to get the rest of us thinking that they were innocently trying to kill the mafia without actually hurting their team.

Then again, maybe the red team is vindictive and just targeted Syrenn because they don't like her. Or because they wanted to lynch CK today.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> who has posted
> 
> *Avatar4321 	107*
> syrenn 	34
> Shaitra 	33
> R.D. 	28
> strollingbones 	27
> cereal_killer 	27
> Mertex 	26
> manifold 	26
> Moonglow 	26
> dblack 	22
> Wake 	20
> RosieS 	14
> MeBelle60 	9
> BlackFlag 	2
> 
> 
> OK, now I'm starting to suspect Avatar. 3 times as many posts as second place and never seems to have taken a real stand against anyone.
> 
> damn this game can make you paranoid.



Yeah it can make you paranoid. And yes I post too much. But I am taking a stand against Strolling. I dont have better evidence for anyone else.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> who has posted
> 
> *Avatar4321 	107*
> syrenn 	34
> Shaitra 	33
> R.D. 	28
> strollingbones 	27
> cereal_killer 	27
> Mertex 	26
> manifold 	26
> Moonglow 	26
> dblack 	22
> Wake 	20
> RosieS 	14
> MeBelle60 	9
> BlackFlag 	2
> 
> 
> OK, now I'm starting to suspect Avatar. 3 times as many posts as second place and never seems to have taken a real stand against anyone.
> 
> damn this game can make you paranoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it can make you paranoid. And yes I post too much. But I am taking a stand against Strolling. I dont have better evidence for anyone else.
Click to expand...


But you don't have any evidence for her either.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> But you don't have any evidence for her either.



She keeps talking about being the town druggie. Who supplies drugs into town? The Mafia.

A stretch? yeah. But what else do we have?

The next best option would, in my opinion, be you and RD. RD wanted to take out syrenn intially, she ends up being dead.

You wanted to take out CK. CK and Syrenn were going back and forth yesterday. I'd be suspecting him if Syrenn hadn't murdered him last night.

The other person I am suspecting here is blackflag because he hasnt said a damn thing. What a better way of not being a suspect?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't have any evidence for her either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She keeps talking about being the town druggie. Who supplies drugs into town? The Mafia.
> 
> A stretch? yeah. But what else do we have?
> 
> The next best option would, in my opinion, be you and RD. RD wanted to take out syrenn intially, she ends up being dead.
> 
> You wanted to take out CK. CK and Syrenn were going back and forth yesterday. I'd be suspecting him if Syrenn hadn't murdered him last night.
> 
> The other person I am suspecting here is blackflag because he hasnt said a damn thing. What a better way of not being a suspect?
Click to expand...


Slow down, sparky.  You posted earlier you didn't think I was scum.  No take backs!


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't have any evidence for her either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She keeps talking about being the town druggie. Who supplies drugs into town? The Mafia.
> 
> A stretch? yeah. But what else do we have?
> 
> The next best option would, in my opinion, be you and RD. RD wanted to take out syrenn intially, she ends up being dead.
> 
> You wanted to take out CK. CK and Syrenn were going back and forth yesterday. I'd be suspecting him if Syrenn hadn't murdered him last night.
> 
> The other person I am suspecting here is blackflag because he hasnt said a damn thing. What a better way of not being a suspect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slow down, sparky.  You posted earlier you didn't think I was scum.  No take backs!
Click to expand...


I don't think you are the scum. I'm just saying that's the evidence I have. SB is the best candidate in my opinion.

I suspect that this may be like yesterday. Another compromise candidate. I'm not thrilled with that.


----------



## manifold

I'm sticking with Shaitra for now, but I'm keeping my eye on Avatar.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> I'm sticking with Shaitra for now, but I'm keeping my eye on Avatar.



Well that's perfectly fair. Im sticking with SB and keeping and eye on you.


----------



## RosieS

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't have any evidence for her either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She keeps talking about being the town druggie. Who supplies drugs into town? The Mafia.
> 
> A stretch? yeah. But what else do we have?
> 
> The next best option would, in my opinion, be you and RD. RD wanted to take out syrenn intially, she ends up being dead.
> 
> You wanted to take out CK. CK and Syrenn were going back and forth yesterday. I'd be suspecting him if Syrenn hadn't murdered him last night.
> 
> The other person I am suspecting here is blackflag because he hasnt said a damn thing. What a better way of not being a suspect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slow down, sparky.  You posted earlier you didn't think I was scum.  No take backs!
Click to expand...


Too funny! 

Scum don't have a sense of humor - at least the Blues had the blues, so no voting for you.

Sparky!  Awesomely radical! 

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

The way they are fighting like brother and sister - next time Bones and Avatar should be a Mafia team.

Don't think they are this time around.

Blackflag needs to come justify his?  herself? Judgment suspended until.

Mani? Maybe. Dblack? Maybe.

Mertex didn't make loads of sense to me, either....sowing seeds of confusion.

So sorry, but *Vote: Mertex*

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

hmm.   [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] how does Mani's board ban effect the game?


----------



## Wake

*Good question. Unless his ban is permanent, he will stay in this game. He has cast his vote already, too. Hopefully his ban will resolve quickly, to rejoin our game in time.*


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about in the construct of the game.
> 
> If Shaitra is red mafia, then she wants to kill all townies AND the blue mafia team (of which Syrenn was one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good point. But why her first then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why not her first?
> 
> If Shaitra is red mafia, all she would have known about Syrenn is that she wasn't.
Click to expand...



But Shiatra didn't go after syrenn, she went after blackflag, then Rosie and finally Moon.


----------



## dblack

manifold said:


> This is the post that makes me suspect Shaitra.
> 
> I know it's not much to go on, but Mertex' analysis didn't make any sense to me at all. And a great way for mafia scum to stay in the "shadows" as it were, would be to piggyback on someone else's "bold" accusation.



Losing both from one team kind of limited our info, even if it was a nice opening stroke. The only thing I see of significance is the lack of voting first round.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the post that makes me suspect Shaitra.
> 
> I know it's not much to go on, but Mertex' analysis didn't make any sense to me at all. And a great way for mafia scum to stay in the "shadows" as it were, would be to piggyback on someone else's "bold" accusation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Losing both from one team kind of limited our info, even if it was a nice opening stroke. The only thing I see of significance is the lack of voting first round.
Click to expand...


Who didn't vote?


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the post that makes me suspect Shaitra.
> 
> I know it's not much to go on, but Mertex' analysis didn't make any sense to me at all. And a great way for mafia scum to stay in the "shadows" as it were, would be to piggyback on someone else's "bold" accusation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Losing both from one team kind of limited our info, even if it was a nice opening stroke. The only thing I see of significance is the lack of voting first round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who didn't vote?
Click to expand...


Just sb - that's what I've gotta go with. Only others I'm might consider is Blackflag, cause he's lying very low, or manifold, cause kicking him while he's down just seems in the spirit of the game! 

*Vote: strollingbones*


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Losing both from one team kind of limited our info, even if it was a nice opening stroke. The only thing I see of significance is the lack of voting first round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who didn't vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just sb - that's what I've gotta go with. Only others I'm might consider is Blackflag, cause he's lying very low, or manifold, cause kicking him while he's down just seems in the spirit of the game!
> 
> *Vote: strollingbones*
Click to expand...


Is that five or six?


----------



## strollingbones

Avatar4321 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who didn't vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sb - that's what I've gotta go with. Only others I'm might consider is Blackflag, cause he's lying very low, or manifold, cause kicking him while he's down just seems in the spirit of the game!
> 
> *Vote: strollingbones*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that five or six?
Click to expand...



ya know i have been totally honest here....totally....and yet you want to hang me....i see how you are....

*kicks dirt on avatar on the way out the door*

and i think the pinking of the unnamed one...may impact the game..esp since he appears to be the only friend i have


i will be keeping an eye on yall


----------



## strollingbones

avatar sweetie look up the word hydroponics 

mafia.....i swear .....you are such a republican


----------



## Avatar4321

You aren't dead yet.

thank you for teaching me a new word.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> You aren't dead yet.
> 
> thank you for teaching me a new word.



What? You've never heard of Republicans?


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't dead yet.
> 
> thank you for teaching me a new word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? You've never heard of Republicans?
Click to expand...


Not in this town


----------



## strollingbones

o how funny i live in a republican county......

but regardless i have not heard one good reason to lynch me....sure i defended moon....yal went after him like a duck on a junebug...3 people are gone...the pronoun she kept being used...how many she's are left?


----------



## dblack

strollingbones said:


> o how funny i live in a republican county......
> 
> but regardless i have not heard one good reason to lynch me....sure i defended moon....yal went after him like a duck on a junebug...3 people are gone...the pronoun she kept being used...how many she's are left?



And for what it's worth, defending moon would only implicate you if you were potentially his partner. Which has been ruled out. I'm mostly just voting for you because there's not much to go on and we gotta lynch somebody.


----------



## Avatar4321

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] what is our vote count now?


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> The way they are fighting like brother and sister - next time Bones and Avatar should be a Mafia team.
> 
> Don't think they are this time around.
> 
> Blackflag needs to come justify his?  herself? Judgment suspended until.
> 
> Mani? Maybe. Dblack? Maybe.
> 
> Mertex didn't make loads of sense to me, either....sowing seeds of confusion.
> 
> So sorry, but *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Well, you've been wrong on all counts.  You wanted to do CK in, and he turned out to be townie,  then you insisted that Avatar and *Moon* were townies.  Moon, who turned out to be blue mafia goon.   Maybe I should have included you instead of dblack in the list of suspects.....after we get rid of SB.


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way they are fighting like brother and sister - next time Bones and Avatar should be a Mafia team.
> 
> Don't think they are this time around.
> 
> Blackflag needs to come justify his?  herself? Judgment suspended until.
> 
> Mani? Maybe. Dblack? Maybe.
> 
> Mertex didn't make loads of sense to me, either....sowing seeds of confusion.
> 
> So sorry, but *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've been wrong on all counts.  You wanted to do CK in, and he turned out to be townie,  then you insisted that Avatar and *Moon* were townies.  Moon, who turned out to be blue mafia goon.   Maybe I should have included you instead of dblack in the list of suspects.....after we get rid of SB.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm. Odds are that I get to be correct soon.

This explanation leaves me cold. Better than the Ball of Confusion post, but really, not by much.

Way to be convincing, dear Mertex. Not.

Methinks I read Red.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way they are fighting like brother and sister - next time Bones and Avatar should be a Mafia team.
> 
> Don't think they are this time around.
> 
> Blackflag needs to come justify his?  herself? Judgment suspended until.
> 
> Mani? Maybe. Dblack? Maybe.
> 
> Mertex didn't make loads of sense to me, either....sowing seeds of confusion.
> 
> So sorry, but *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've been wrong on all counts.  You wanted to do CK in, and he turned out to be townie,  then you insisted that Avatar and *Moon* were townies.  Moon, who turned out to be blue mafia goon.   Maybe I should have included you instead of dblack in the list of suspects.....after we get rid of SB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Odds are that I get to be correct soon.
> 
> This explanation leaves me cold. Better than the Ball of Confusion post, but really, not by much.
> 
> Way to be convincing, dear Mertex. Not.
> 
> Methinks I read Red.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I dont think Mertex is red. Regardless, unless we all do a dramatic shift, she isn't going to be lynched today. So do we want to risk going into a deadlock and no one getting picked so the scum get to pick another one of us off? Or do we all get behind one person and get more information to make our decision by?


----------



## MeBelle

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 2.2*​
> *No Vote (6):*  strollingbones, Mebelle60, dblack, RosieS. R.D., Blackflag
> 
> *strollingbones (3):* Avatar4321, Mertex, Shaitra
> *Shaitra (1):* Manifold
> 
> 
> *The Road So Far...​**
> Town Cop - ?
> Town Doctor - ?
> Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof) - ?
> Vanilla Townie - ?
> Vanilla Townie - ?
> Vanilla Townie - ?
> Vanilla Townie - Cereal_Killer
> Vanilla Townie - ?
> Vanilla Townie- ?
> Red Mafia Roleblocker - ?
> Red Mafia Goon - ?
> Blue Mafia Roleblocker - Syrenn
> Blue Mafia Goon - Moonglow
> 
> *
> 
> *~* With 10 players alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline for Day 2 is 5/12/14, 4pm central time.



Hey!  I put that in my sigline last night!


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way they are fighting like brother and sister - next time Bones and Avatar should be a Mafia team.
> 
> Don't think they are this time around.
> 
> Blackflag needs to come justify his?  herself? Judgment suspended until.
> 
> Mani? Maybe. Dblack? Maybe.
> 
> Mertex didn't make loads of sense to me, either....sowing seeds of confusion.
> 
> So sorry, but *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've been wrong on all counts.  You wanted to do CK in, and he turned out to be townie,  then you insisted that Avatar and *Moon* were townies.  Moon, who turned out to be blue mafia goon.   Maybe I should have included you instead of dblack in the list of suspects.....after we get rid of SB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Odds are that I get to be correct soon.
> 
> This explanation leaves me cold. Better than the Ball of Confusion post, but really, not by much.
> 
> Way to be convincing, dear Mertex. Not.
> 
> Methinks I read Red.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


The odds are you are still wrong,  and you're not looking at the evidence that we have before us.  

Those that are mafia are staying back and not voting much, because they know that if they make a mistake, it is very costly.  There is only two left, and the ones I listed are holding back from voting.  Use your common sense, if you are a townie, you don't want to do one of your own in, that is, unless you are the unsuspecting half of the red mafia goons.....hmmmm..


----------



## Avatar4321

Looks like if we are going to lynch SB we need a vote from rosie, mebelle, or [MENTION=48630]BlackFlag[/MENTION]

Or we need mani to come back and change his vote.

So will we have a lynch today or do we let the scum take out another one of us without gaining any info today?


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've been wrong on all counts.  You wanted to do CK in, and he turned out to be townie,  then you insisted that Avatar and *Moon* were townies.  Moon, who turned out to be blue mafia goon.   Maybe I should have included you instead of dblack in the list of suspects.....after we get rid of SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Odds are that I get to be correct soon.
> 
> This explanation leaves me cold. Better than the Ball of Confusion post, but really, not by much.
> 
> Way to be convincing, dear Mertex. Not.
> 
> Methinks I read Red.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The odds are you are still wrong,  and you're not looking at the evidence that we have before us.
> 
> Those that are mafia are staying back and not voting much, because they know that if they make a mistake, it is very costly.  There is only two left, and the ones I listed are holding back from voting.  Use your common sense, if you are a townie, you don't want to do one of your own in, that is, unless you are the unsuspecting half of the red mafia goons.....hmmmm..
Click to expand...


AHA! There IS no unsuspecting half of the red mafia. They have already voted together to take out Syrenn, so of course they know the other one they worked with.

Intentional misdirection.

The more you write the more convincing you are.

Still *Vote:Mertex * and more convinced, too.

C'mon, Bones, you ain't gonna vote yourself out....join me and vote Mertex.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## MeBelle

*Vote: strollingbones*


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Odds are that I get to be correct soon.
> 
> This explanation leaves me cold. Better than the Ball of Confusion post, but really, not by much.
> 
> Way to be convincing, dear Mertex. Not.
> 
> Methinks I read Red.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The odds are you are still wrong,  and you're not looking at the evidence that we have before us.
> 
> Those that are mafia are staying back and not voting much, because they know that if they make a mistake, it is very costly.  There is only two left, and the ones I listed are holding back from voting.  Use your common sense, if you are a townie, you don't want to do one of your own in, that is, unless you are the unsuspecting half of the red mafia goons.....hmmmm..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AHA! There IS no unsuspecting half of the red mafia. They have already voted together to take out Syrenn, so of course they know the other one they worked with.
Click to expand...

Why would the red Mafia work together to get rid of Blue Mafia?  That makes no sense, but then, you haven't used much common sense in your voting.   You voted for CK and he turned out to be Townie, so your insistance to take me out just increases my suspicion on you.



> Intentional misdirection.
> 
> The more you write the more convincing you are.
> 
> Still *Vote:Mertex * and more convinced, too.
> 
> C'mon, Bones, you ain't gonna vote yourself out....join me and vote Mertex.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



So, Mebelle, and Blackflag, if you are not part of the red team, you need to vote SB.  Don't let Rosie, who seems to be defending SB, because that is her partner and she doesn't want to lose her, fool you with her false assumptions.  

If we don't get rid of SB tonight, the Red Mafia will probably kill another one of us, and it'll be even harder to get rid of them.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The odds are you are still wrong,  and you're not looking at the evidence that we have before us.
> 
> Those that are mafia are staying back and not voting much, because they know that if they make a mistake, it is very costly.  There is only two left, and the ones I listed are holding back from voting.  Use your common sense, if you are a townie, you don't want to do one of your own in, that is, unless you are the unsuspecting half of the red mafia goons.....hmmmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHA! There IS no unsuspecting half of the red mafia. They have already voted together to take out Syrenn, so of course they know the other one they worked with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would the red Mafia work together to get rid of Blue Mafia?  That makes no sense, but then, you haven't used much common sense in your voting.   You voted for CK and he turned out to be Townie, so your insistance to take me out just increases my suspicion on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intentional misdirection.
> 
> The more you write the more convincing you are.
> 
> Still *Vote:Mertex * and more convinced, too.
> 
> C'mon, Bones, you ain't gonna vote yourself out....join me and vote Mertex.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Mebelle, and Blackflag, if you are not part of the red team, you need to vote SB.  Don't let Rosie, who seems to be defending SB, because that is her partner and she doesn't want to lose her, fool you with her false assumptions.
> 
> If we don't get rid of SB tonight, the Red Mafia will probably kill another one of us, and it'll be even harder to get rid of them.
Click to expand...


Mebelle already voted for her. Wake just hasnt been on to do the closing.


----------



## strollingbones

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Odds are that I get to be correct soon.
> 
> This explanation leaves me cold. Better than the Ball of Confusion post, but really, not by much.
> 
> Way to be convincing, dear Mertex. Not.
> 
> Methinks I read Red.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The odds are you are still wrong,  and you're not looking at the evidence that we have before us.
> 
> Those that are mafia are staying back and not voting much, because they know that if they make a mistake, it is very costly.  There is only two left, and the ones I listed are holding back from voting.  Use your common sense, if you are a townie, you don't want to do one of your own in, that is, unless you are the unsuspecting half of the red mafia goons.....hmmmm..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AHA! There IS no unsuspecting half of the red mafia. They have already voted together to take out Syrenn, so of course they know the other one they worked with.
> 
> Intentional misdirection.
> 
> The more you write the more convincing you are.
> 
> Still *Vote:Mertex * and more convinced, too.
> 
> C'mon, Bones, you ain't gonna vote yourself out....join me and vote Mertex.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...



*vote:  mertex*  sorry dear but better you than me


----------



## strollingbones

o seems i was a day late and a vote short...damn it yall....

well this is all i can say about that:





and dont think i will go quietly or easily....

i am going on the


----------



## R.D.

For a stoner you're awfully hostile


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 2.3*​
*No Vote (2):*  Blackflag, Mertex

*strollingbones (5):* Avatar4321, Shaitra, R.D., dblack, mebelle60
*Mertex (2):* RosieS, strollingbones
*Shaitra (1):* Manifold

*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop - ?
Town Doctor - ?
Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof) - ?
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Cereal_Killer
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie- ?
Red Mafia Roleblocker - ?
Red Mafia Goon - ?
Blue Mafia Roleblocker - Syrenn
Blue Mafia Goon - Moonglow

*

*~* With 10 players alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* Deadline for Day 2 is 5/12/14, 4pm central time.
*~* Please let me know if I missed your vote.


----------



## Mertex

I was sure I had already voted.....sorry!



*Vote: Strollingbones*


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty natural reaction to be suspicious of anyone that says they're suspicious of you.
> 
> So naturally, I'm getting very suspicious of Mertex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is natural. Which has been why I am suspicious of SB.
> 
> May as well get the ball rolling in some direction. I've looked at possibilities of who might be scum. I don't have enough information to get more suspicious of anyone at this point. SB is probably my safest bet just because I don't want to end up dead tomorrow morning.
> 
> *Vote: StrollingBones*
> 
> If you guys can give me a good reason to pick someone else, let me know. But my gut says protect myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm going to go with your suspicions unless someone is able to convince me otherwise.
> 
> *VOTE: StrollingBones*
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

I knew I had already voted......you missed it....


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 2.4*​
*No Vote (1):*  Blackflag, 

*strollingbones (6):* Avatar4321, Shaitra, R.D., dblack, mebelle60, Mertex
*Mertex (2):* RosieS, strollingbones
*Shaitra (1):* Manifold

*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop - ?
Town Doctor - ?
Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof) - ?
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Cereal_Killer
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie- ?
Red Mafia Roleblocker - ?
Red Mafia Goon - ?
Blue Mafia Roleblocker - Syrenn
Blue Mafia Goon - Moonglow

*

*~* With 10 players alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* Deadline for Day 2 is 5/12/14, 4pm central time.

*A majority vote has been met.

Death scene incoming; thread will be locked soon.*


----------



## Mertex

The suspense is killing me...........


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 2.5*​
*No Vote (1):*  Blackflag, 

*strollingbones (6):* Avatar4321, Shaitra, R.D., dblack, mebelle60, Mertex
*Mertex (2):* RosieS, strollingbones
*Shaitra (1):* Manifold







*"No."

"I don't believe it."

"I don't friggin' believe it!!!"

"Don't you DARE try to come at me with that rope you, you..."

"..."

With a flick of her skinny legs SB dashes for the nearest exit. Like the host's imagination she doesn't know where the hell she's going next, or what's gonna happen. Finally she's gotten away from the bloodthirsty semi-hairless mob, and as they spread out and search for her&#8212;or giggle with evil glee&#8212;SB can do nothing but hunker down and steady her pounding heart. She's getting too old for this shit, anyways.

Everything gets REAL quiet as she hears soft footsteps in her vicinity. She's outnumbered, but hidden, and hidden well.


~~~*RING RING, RING RING, TEXT MESSAGE!*
~~~*RING RING, RING RING, TEXT MESSAGE!*









After the violent festivities ended, one of the more curious villagers happened upon SB's phone. An unsettling new message was discovered.


"Sticks and stones may break your bones, but words will never hurt you. Oh, wait, they did. "












Strollingbones was a Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof).
















It is now Night 2.

You may submit you Night Actions via PM.

The deadline ends 5/8/14, 2pm central time.



*


----------



## Wake

**KA-BLAMM!!!*

A shrill shot pierced the early morning light. 






RosieS, Town Cop, struggles to reach the Town with her important results.

Too late. Just... a little... closer...

*Thud*

Coulda had a V8.












It is now Day 3.

With 8 players alive, it takes 5 to lynch!

Deadline ends 5/16/14, 4pm central time.
*


----------



## MeBelle

Bout time!


----------



## strollingbones

vote: mertex

she is trying to fly under the radar


----------



## strollingbones

i told ya i was innocent


----------



## Wake

*As a gentle reminder, please don't post in this ongoing game if you're dead.

I've taken the liberty to create a special QT thread for all you dead folks to talk in. *


----------



## Shaitra

Oh no!  They got Rosie!  Can we get Allison DuBois here to tell us what she knew?


----------



## dblack

strollingbones said:


> i told ya i was innocent



Thought you might be, but it's tricky. You defend somebody, and immediately you're suspect.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rosie was the cop??


----------



## R.D.

I wish she did more to try to convince us that SB going after Avatar so hard was just a stoners parinoid  ramblings


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> I wish she did more to try to convince us that SB going after Avatar so hard was just a stoners parinoid  ramblings



Yeah that would have been useful. Now we are down a cop and the bulletproof citizen. How the heck did the reds know she was the cop? Or was that purely coincidental?


----------



## Avatar4321

And who which of us had motive to go after Rosie?

The reds targeted Syrenn and Rosie. Why those two?


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Bout time!



Bout time Rosie is dead???


----------



## MeBelle

strollingbones said:


> i told ya i was innocent





strollingbones said:


> vote: mertex
> 
> she is trying to fly under the radar



^^^^^proof dead people do vote^^^^^  



Avatar4321 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time Rosie is dead???
Click to expand...


Bout time Wake did his thing!


----------



## MeBelle

Wake said:


> *
> It is now Day 3.
> 
> With 8 players alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
> 
> Deadline ends 5/16/14, 4pm central time.
> *




If we vote quickly we could vote Blackflag off the island.


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It is now Day 3.
> 
> With 8 players alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
> 
> Deadline ends 5/16/14, 4pm central time.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we vote quickly we could vote Blackflag off the island.
Click to expand...


I was thinking he was rather suspicious by not voting or even saying anything yesterday.

What a better way to try avoid avoid getting lynch than simply not saying anything.

But I am worried a quick lynch might have us miss a clue.


----------



## strollingbones

i am dead?  i thought i made it out alive? 

damn it to hell


----------



## dblack

strollingbones said:


> i am dead?  i thought i made it out alive?
> 
> damn it to hell



I think that was just Wake's color commentary to indicate that you were the "bulletproof" townie.  I was sort of confused at first too. But, near as I can tell, you're out of the game, and shouldn't post in this thread until the game is finished.


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> vote: mertex
> 
> she is trying to fly under the radar




Oh crap, Strollingbones, you sure had me fooled...maybe if you had sounded more like a townie I wouldn't have come after you....

but you're supposed to be dead, so how's you talkiing?

Now they'll all come after me and destroy another Townie..tsk, tsk....


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It is now Day 3.
> 
> With 8 players alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
> 
> Deadline ends 5/16/14, 4pm central time.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we vote quickly we could vote Blackflag off the island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking he was rather suspicious by not voting or even saying anything yesterday.
> 
> What a better way to try avoid avoid getting lynch than simply not saying anything.
> 
> But I am worried a quick lynch might have us miss a clue.
Click to expand...


Blackflag is at the top of my list as well. But, yeah, let's take some time to go over the posting history to make sure we don't miss something obvious.


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It is now Day 3.
> 
> With 8 players alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
> 
> Deadline ends 5/16/14, 4pm central time.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we vote quickly we could vote Blackflag off the island.
Click to expand...



I'm thinking the same thing.  We made a mistake with SB, but Blackflag has not said anything, could he be working behind the scenes?


----------



## strollingbones

hello last i heard i was in hiding .......o well.....let me take my dead ass to the other thread

*just consider this a bit of haunting*


----------



## Shaitra

Is there anyone that both Syrenn and Rosie voted for before the two lynchings?  I will have to go look.


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> i am dead?  i thought i made it out alive?
> 
> damn it to hell


----------



## R.D.

RosieS said:


> The way they are fighting like brother and sister - next time Bones and Avatar should be a Mafia team.
> 
> Don't think they are this time around.
> 
> Blackflag needs to come justify his?  herself? Judgment suspended until.
> 
> Mani? Maybe. Dblack? Maybe.
> 
> Mertex didn't make loads of sense to me, either....sowing seeds of confusion.
> 
> So sorry, but *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Regards from Rosie


What was she trying to tell us?

That she knew SP was a townie?..... and Avatar?

Or that she knew Mertex was scum?

She had two  nights to investigate but what she learned is fuzzy at best.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way they are fighting like brother and sister - next time Bones and Avatar should be a Mafia team.
> 
> Don't think they are this time around.
> 
> Blackflag needs to come justify his?  herself? Judgment suspended until.
> 
> Mani? Maybe. Dblack? Maybe.
> 
> Mertex didn't make loads of sense to me, either....sowing seeds of confusion.
> 
> So sorry, but *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> What was she trying to tell us?
> 
> That she knew SP was a townie?..... and Avatar?
> 
> Or that she knew Mertex was scum?
> 
> She had two  nights to investigate but what she learned is fuzzy at best.
Click to expand...


She wasnt able to tell us who she investigated on night 2. She only had night one to investigate. Maybe she investigated SB and that's how she knew not to vote for her?


----------



## Avatar4321

Been looking through I am not seeing anyone jump out of me. So Ill vote blackflag for now. Ill see if anything else pops up.

*Vote:Blackflag*


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way they are fighting like brother and sister - next time Bones and Avatar should be a Mafia team.
> 
> Don't think they are this time around.
> 
> Blackflag needs to come justify his?  herself? Judgment suspended until.
> 
> Mani? Maybe. Dblack? Maybe.
> 
> Mertex didn't make loads of sense to me, either....sowing seeds of confusion.
> 
> So sorry, but *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> What was she trying to tell us?
> 
> That she knew SP was a townie?..... and Avatar?
> 
> Or that she knew Mertex was scum?
> 
> She had two  nights to investigate but what she learned is fuzzy at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wasnt able to tell us who she investigated on night 2. She only had night one to investigate. Maybe she investigated SB and that's how she knew not to vote for her?
Click to expand...

D'uh, that's right.

So you're not in the clear...mwhahahaha


----------



## dblack

In any case. losing both our bulletproof and cop is a setback. We need to make this lynching count.


----------



## Shaitra

I've re-read this thread so many times looking for clues I should have it memorized by now.    I agree we need to make this one count, but right now I'm not seeing any good direction to go.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think each Scum knows the ID of the other Scums. Dunno if each Scum team can be pitted against the other.
> 
> Since this is a game of psychology, Avatar is  Town.
> 
> Look at any of his posts - verbose and in rapidfire succession. Has not changed a whit  in this thread.
> 
> So I am pretty sure Avatar and Moonglow are both Town. Psychology wise.
> 
> Again, let me advise that it would be  a dumbass move to lynch Rosie.
> 
> My vote to lynch CK remains. So far.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. We have to go on _something_, and it's going to be very little in this first round, but I'll grab at this. Trying to clear other players seems suspicious to me. Scum looking out for scum? Maybe not, but I got nothing else.
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
Click to expand...


First, person to cast a vote for our officer. Is it significant?


----------



## Avatar4321

I may have to go through dblack's posts a little more now.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> I may have to go through dblack's posts a little more now.



The mafia doesn't know who the cop is any more than the rest of us. So voting for Rosie makes me no more suspect than anyone else. Anyway, defending other players _can_ be a legitimate tell, which is what I was going on. It can also be meaningless and wrong, which it turned out to be. That first round is mostly just random.

Losing another townie will be a big blow, and despite our initial good fortune, we can still lose this game. I've played these games before and I _always_ make it a strategy of not lying. I'll omit, and obfuscate, if I'm mafia - but I don't lie outright because doing that has a way of 'leaking', at least when I do it. So I'm telling you outright, I'm a vanilla townie. Do with that what you will.

As for myself, I'm leaning toward Blackflag or Mertex, but I haven't had time to pore over the posting history just yet. More later.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. We have to go on _something_, and it's going to be very little in this first round, but I'll grab at this. Trying to clear other players seems suspicious to me. Scum looking out for scum? Maybe not, but I got nothing else.
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What strikes me is Rosie has declared twice (at least) that it would be a dumb move to lynch her.  Protesting too much perhaps?  I'm changing my vote.
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
Click to expand...


Another vote for Rosie here? hmm


----------



## R.D.

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to go through dblack's posts a little more now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mafia doesn't know who the cop is any more than the rest of us. So voting for Rosie makes me no more suspect than anyone else. Anyway, defending other players _can_ be a legitimate tell, which is what I was going on. It can also be meaningless and wrong, which it turned out to be. That first round is mostly just random.
> 
> Losing another townie will be a big blow, and despite our initial good fortune, we can still lose this game. I've played these games before and I _always_ make it a strategy of not lying. I'll omit, and obfuscate, if I'm mafia - but I don't lie outright because doing that has a way of 'leaking', at least when I do it. So I'm telling you outright, I'm a vanilla townie. Do with that what you will.
> 
> As for myself, I'm leaning toward Blackflag or Mertex, but I haven't had time to pore over the posting history just yet. More later.
Click to expand...


I've even played where lies were not allowed, makes it very tense 

I don't think a vote for Rosie is indicative of anything.  I believed her protests were truthful, but like a dummy I didn't follow through and back her last vote.

But I can see others seeing the opposite, we just have no solid leads (my cop talk, dedicated to poor Rosie...sniff sniff )


----------



## Avatar4321

syrenn said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I'll go with the flow.
> 
> * Vote: Moonglow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know...ive been thinking about this.
> 
> going with the flow is what sheeple do.... and the bad guys WHAT us to go with the flow...they count on it.   think hitler and how everyone just went with the flow ... until it was to late. And i dont like being sheeple...... shit
Click to expand...


Does this mean anything? Syrenn calls dblack sheeple and she ends up dead?

im still leaning towards blackflag right now. Maybe Mani.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to go through dblack's posts a little more now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mafia doesn't know who the cop is any more than the rest of us. So voting for Rosie makes me no more suspect than anyone else. Anyway, defending other players _can_ be a legitimate tell, which is what I was going on. It can also be meaningless and wrong, which it turned out to be. That first round is mostly just random.
> 
> Losing another townie will be a big blow, and despite our initial good fortune, we can still lose this game. I've played these games before and I _always_ make it a strategy of not lying. I'll omit, and obfuscate, if I'm mafia - but I don't lie outright because doing that has a way of 'leaking', at least when I do it. So I'm telling you outright, I'm a vanilla townie. Do with that what you will.
> 
> As for myself, I'm leaning toward Blackflag or Mertex, but I haven't had time to pore over the posting history just yet. More later.
Click to expand...


I think you are probably right abou blackflag. I am not sold on mertex. Ive seen nothing really suspicious from her.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to go through dblack's posts a little more now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mafia doesn't know who the cop is any more than the rest of us. So voting for Rosie makes me no more suspect than anyone else. Anyway, defending other players _can_ be a legitimate tell, which is what I was going on. It can also be meaningless and wrong, which it turned out to be. That first round is mostly just random.
> 
> Losing another townie will be a big blow, and despite our initial good fortune, we can still lose this game. I've played these games before and I _always_ make it a strategy of not lying. I'll omit, and obfuscate, if I'm mafia - but I don't lie outright because doing that has a way of 'leaking', at least when I do it. So I'm telling you outright, I'm a vanilla townie. Do with that what you will.
> 
> As for myself, I'm leaning toward Blackflag or Mertex, but I haven't had time to pore over the posting history just yet. More later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've even played where lies were not allowed, makes it very tense
> 
> I don't think a vote for Rosie is indicative of anything.  I believed her protests were truthful, but like a dummy I didn't follow through and back her last vote.
> 
> But I can see others seeing the opposite, we just have no solid leads (my cop talk, dedicated to poor Rosie...sniff sniff )
Click to expand...


You may be right. They could have targeted her because she gets us to turn on one another.


----------



## Avatar4321

Definitely sticking with blackflag. He's super suspicious and I think the Reds are just trying to mess with our minds right now. Im thinking the kills are randomized to throw suspicion at this point.


----------



## Shaitra

I know I am totally confused.  This is my first time playing so I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Avatar4321

that's a bit suspicious. Feigning ignorance... hmmm


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Is there anyone that both Syrenn and Rosie voted for before the two lynchings?  I will have to go look.




Syrenn was dead set on getting rid of CK, never changed.  She posted that maybe she should change her mind, but never did.  And she must have been the one that took him out.

Rosie was coming after me, she thought I was too forcefull in going after SB.  I was going after SB because she wasn't saying much, wasn't voting, and maybe BF is the same way as SB, they just don't say much or vote and are not really red mafia.  I thought for sure Rosie and SB were partners,  since she defended SB.

Maybe Manifold and Blackflag, since Mani is out, maybe that is why BF hasn't said much.  Now I'm totally baffled.  Whoever is red mafia sure is playing dumb and flying under the radar...


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think each Scum knows the ID of the other Scums. Dunno if each Scum team can be pitted against the other.
> 
> Since this is a game of psychology, Avatar is  Town.
> 
> Look at any of his posts - verbose and in rapidfire succession. Has not changed a whit  in this thread.
> 
> So I am pretty sure Avatar and Moonglow are both Town. Psychology wise.
> 
> Again, let me advise that it would be  a dumbass move to lynch Rosie.
> 
> My vote to lynch CK remains. So far.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. We have to go on _something_, and it's going to be very little in this first round, but I'll grab at this. Trying to clear other players seems suspicious to me. Scum looking out for scum? Maybe not, but I got nothing else.
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, person to cast a vote for our officer. Is it significant?
Click to expand...


No, not really.  They know who each other is but they (red mafia) have no idea who has what role in the Town, so if they came after Rosie it was just a guess.  I think we should vote Mani off, because he's not here, so it really won't make a difference, since he can't even vote, but if he turns out to be Townie, then we have eliminated one of our three suspects, and that will only leave the other two.

*Vote: Manifold*


----------



## Shaitra

Just because mani was coming after me, I don't have a problem voting for him.  But would that get us the biggest bang for the lynch?


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar4321 said:


> that's a bit suspicious. Feigning ignorance... hmmm



No feigning on my part.  It's real honest to goodness ignorance.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's a bit suspicious. Feigning ignorance... hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No feigning on my part.  It's real honest to goodness ignorance.
Click to expand...


Sure. Mafia might say that just to throw me off.

Still more suspicious of blackflag and mani right now.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Just because mani was coming after me, I don't have a problem voting for him.  But would that get us the biggest bang for the lynch?



Then who would?


----------



## Shaitra

At this point in time, I have no idea who would be the best bang for the lynch.  So I think  I'm going to go with mani.

*Vote: Manifold*


----------



## Avatar4321

Been a quiet day. Anyone else have some suggestions or analysis to add?


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> In any case. losing both our bulletproof and cop is a setback. We need to make this lynching count.



A setback? It gives the advantage to the scum. And we don't know if Rosie's hints were because of investigation or just her observations.

Shame we didn't think up some strategy with the cop and the dr on day one. If the group had realized Rosie was the cop, we could have protected her from night attacks.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Just because mani was coming after me, I don't have a problem voting for him.  But would that get us the biggest bang for the lynch?



Well, the way I see it, he's not here, he doesn't vote, so he's no help.  Even if we make a mistake with him, we are no worse off.


----------



## MeBelle

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 496
User Name	Posts
Avatar4321	140
Shaitra	40
Mertex	38
strollingbones	36
R.D.	35
syrenn	34
dblack	31
manifold	29
cereal_killer	27
Moonglow	26
Wake	26
RosieS	18
MeBelle60	14
*BlackFlag	2*
Show Thread & Close Window

BlackFlag hasn't posted since the first day, although he has posted since then  in other threads.

  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] Could you prod BlackFlag please?


----------



## MeBelle

Shaitra said:


> At this point in time, I have no idea who would be the best bang for the lynch.  So I think  I'm going to go with mani.
> 
> *Vote: Manifold*



 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] Can we vote for someone that clearly isn't here to defend themselves?

Not questioning your vote Shaitra. Merely need some clarification.


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point in time, I have no idea who would be the best bang for the lynch.  So I think  I'm going to go with mani.
> 
> *Vote: Manifold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] Can we vote for someone that clearly isn't here to defend themselves?
> 
> Not questioning your vote Shaitra. Merely need some clarification.
Click to expand...


Good question


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> vote: mertex
> 
> she is trying to fly under the radar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap, Strollingbones, you sure had me fooled...maybe if you had sounded more like a townie I wouldn't have come after you....
> 
> but you're supposed to be dead, so how's you talkiing?
> 
> *Now they'll all come after me and destroy another Townie..tsk, tsk....*
Click to expand...




dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to go through dblack's posts a little more now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mafia doesn't know who the cop is any more than the rest of us. So voting for Rosie makes me no more suspect than anyone else. Anyway, defending other players _can_ be a legitimate tell, which is what I was going on. It can also be meaningless and wrong, which it turned out to be. That first round is mostly just random.
> 
> Losing another townie will be a big blow, and despite our initial good fortune, we can still lose this game. I've played these games before and I _always_ make it a strategy of not lying. I'll omit, and obfuscate, if I'm mafia - but I don't lie outright because doing that has a way of 'leaking', at least when I do it.* So I'm telling you outright, I'm a vanilla townie. *Do with that what you will.
> 
> As for myself, I'm leaning toward Blackflag or Mertex, but I haven't had time to pore over the posting history just yet. More later.
Click to expand...


Hmmmmmm....

Scum do lie.


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> vote: mertex
> 
> she is trying to fly under the radar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap, Strollingbones, you sure had me fooled...maybe if you had sounded more like a townie I wouldn't have come after you....
> 
> but you're supposed to be dead, so how's you talkiing?
> 
> *Now they'll all come after me and destroy another Townie..tsk, tsk....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to go through dblack's posts a little more now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mafia doesn't know who the cop is any more than the rest of us. So voting for Rosie makes me no more suspect than anyone else. Anyway, defending other players _can_ be a legitimate tell, which is what I was going on. It can also be meaningless and wrong, which it turned out to be. That first round is mostly just random.
> 
> Losing another townie will be a big blow, and despite our initial good fortune, we can still lose this game. I've played these games before and I _always_ make it a strategy of not lying. I'll omit, and obfuscate, if I'm mafia - but I don't lie outright because doing that has a way of 'leaking', at least when I do it.* So I'm telling you outright, I'm a vanilla townie. *Do with that what you will.
> 
> As for myself, I'm leaning toward Blackflag or Mertex, but I haven't had time to pore over the posting history just yet. More later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm....
> 
> Scum do lie.
Click to expand...


Can't argue with that.


----------



## Avatar4321

Right now I think I suspect everyone to some degree.

I think there is a bit of evidence against dblack, but I am also aware that could be by design for a frame up.

blackflag's silence makes him extremely suspicious.

I suspect mani mostly because he is easy to suspect.

I suspect shaitra because she has said a few odd comments. Nothing really substantial though.

I suspect mextex because of a few comments. but i think she is probably a townie.

I suspect RD because of his initial vote to lynch Syrenn, but nothing else really.

I suspect Mebelle mostly because i cant figure out any reason to suspect her.

Heck, Id probably suspect myself if I didn't already know my status. I think this game is designed to make us suspicious of one another and to turn us all into killers.

Not easy to make a choice. SB made some odd comments that made us all suspicious and she turned out to be the one person we shouldn't have lynched. MG made some odd comments that showed us all who he really was. I think our getting the scum is going to be pure luck since we no longer have a cop and it doesn't seem like any scum are going to confess.


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> *Heck, Id probably suspect myself if I didn't already know my status.* I think this game is designed to make us suspicious of one another and to turn us all into killers.



I see what you did there, counselor.


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> *Heck, Id probably suspect myself if I didn't already know my status.* I think this game is designed to make us suspicious of one another and to turn us all into killers.



I see what you did there, counselor.

Scum do lie.



Mertex said:


> Oh crap, Strollingbones, you sure had me fooled...maybe if you had sounded more like a townie I wouldn't have come after you....
> 
> but you're supposed to be dead, so how's you talkiing?
> 
> *Now they'll all come after me and destroy another Townie..tsk, tsk....*





dblack said:


> The mafia doesn't know who the cop is any more than the rest of us. So voting for Rosie makes me no more suspect than anyone else. Anyway, defending other players _can_ be a legitimate tell, which is what I was going on. It can also be meaningless and wrong, which it turned out to be. That first round is mostly just random.
> 
> Losing another townie will be a big blow, and despite our initial good fortune, we can still lose this game. I've played these games before and I _always_ make it a strategy of not lying. I'll omit, and obfuscate, if I'm mafia - but I don't lie outright because doing that has a way of 'leaking', at least when I do it.* So I'm telling you outright, I'm a vanilla townie. *Do with that what you will.
> 
> As for myself, I'm leaning toward Blackflag or Mertex, but I haven't had time to pore over the posting history just yet. More later.



Hmmmmmm....

Scum do lie.


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Heck, Id probably suspect myself if I didn't already know my status.* I think this game is designed to make us suspicious of one another and to turn us all into killers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there, counselor.
> 
> Scum do lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap, Strollingbones, you sure had me fooled...maybe if you had sounded more like a townie I wouldn't have come after you....
> 
> but you're supposed to be dead, so how's you talkiing?
> 
> *Now they'll all come after me and destroy another Townie..tsk, tsk....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mafia doesn't know who the cop is any more than the rest of us. So voting for Rosie makes me no more suspect than anyone else. Anyway, defending other players _can_ be a legitimate tell, which is what I was going on. It can also be meaningless and wrong, which it turned out to be. That first round is mostly just random.
> 
> Losing another townie will be a big blow, and despite our initial good fortune, we can still lose this game. I've played these games before and I _always_ make it a strategy of not lying. I'll omit, and obfuscate, if I'm mafia - but I don't lie outright because doing that has a way of 'leaking', at least when I do it.* So I'm telling you outright, I'm a vanilla townie. *Do with that what you will.
> 
> As for myself, I'm leaning toward Blackflag or Mertex, but I haven't had time to pore over the posting history just yet. More later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm....
> 
> Scum do lie.
Click to expand...


They do lie. I agreed with you there.

They also make people offenders for a word.

Personally, I'd prefer the scum didn't know my exact role. The doctor is still alive. The more people claiming to be vanilla townie, the more they can direct their attention to others that could be the doctor. 

I don't think any of us remaining should be quick to reveal our roles. That way the dr stays alive longer. We all benefit from that. So I will neither confirm nor deny my exact role. Let the mafia guess. Why give them more help? They already know I am not one of them. Im content to leave it at that.


----------



## Avatar4321

I still think blackflag is the best option. Mani is a good second option at this point. Is there anyone else we should be focused on this round?


----------



## Avatar4321

It's odd, everyone is so impatient for wake to get the kill scenes done so we can start the game back up, and yet now that the game is up practically everyone is saying nothing. We don't have to lynch anyone right away but we should at least be talking.
 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] what are the vote count at the moment?


----------



## R.D.

Right now I'm  leaning to blackflag...his silence is off putting.    I'll  look for it but someone did mention he's posting, just not in the game.  So  he may be off laughing at our speculations as he offs us one by one


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Right now I'm  leaning to blackflag...his silence is off putting.    I'll  look for it but someone did mention he's posting, just not in the game.  So  he may be off laughing at our speculations as he offs us one by one



That's why I voted for him.

Seems like we are all leaning towards blackflag or mani today so far.


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar4321 said:


> It's odd, everyone is so impatient for wake to get the kill scenes done so we can start the game back up, and yet now that the game is up practically everyone is saying nothing. We don't have to lynch anyone right away but we should at least be talking.
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] what are the vote count at the moment?



It is Mother's Day and people could have other things going on IRL you know.


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Right now I'm  leaning to blackflag...his silence is off putting.    I'll  look for it but someone did mention he's posting, just not in the game.  So  he may be off laughing at our speculations as he offs us one by one



Yes, his silence is off putting, but maybe the real mafia has seen our suspicions about those that don't post and have made it a point to post?

What if the red Mafia was MeBelle and Manifold?  Mani can't post so he's not giving us any clues.  MeBelle is worried that Mani is being targeted and has thrown out a comment regarding the legality of it.  I don't think it matters that he's not here, if we think he is mafia we can vote for him.  Perhaps he should have been replaced soon after he was pinked, but he wasn't, and right now he's just overload.  But, I don't really know, I was so sure that SB was scum, and it turned out she wasn't, so I'm thinking that my guesses are not that good.  I don't see myself changing my vote.

*Vote:  Manifold*


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's odd, everyone is so impatient for wake to get the kill scenes done so we can start the game back up, and yet now that the game is up practically everyone is saying nothing. We don't have to lynch anyone right away but we should at least be talking.
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] what are the vote count at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Mother's Day and people could have other things going on IRL you know.
Click to expand...


that's not fair. They should have no life like me.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm  leaning to blackflag...his silence is off putting.    I'll  look for it but someone did mention he's posting, just not in the game.  So  he may be off laughing at our speculations as he offs us one by one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, his silence is off putting, but maybe the real mafia has seen our suspicions about those that don't post and have made it a point to post?
> 
> What if the red Mafia was MeBelle and Manifold?  Mani can't post so he's not giving us any clues.  MeBelle is worried that Mani is being targeted and has thrown out a comment regarding the legality of it.  I don't think it matters that he's not here, if we think he is mafia we can vote for him.  Perhaps he should have been replaced soon after he was pinked, but he wasn't, and right now he's just overload.  But, I don't really know, I was so sure that SB was scum, and it turned out she wasn't, so I'm thinking that my guesses are not that good.  I don't see myself changing my vote.
> 
> *Vote:  Manifold*
Click to expand...


Mebelle is defending mani a bit, isn't she.

No one seems to be defending blackflag. So unless his partner is mani, maybe that means he isn't scum? Or his partner enough is not going to say anything


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's odd, everyone is so impatient for wake to get the kill scenes done so we can start the game back up, and yet now that the game is up practically everyone is saying nothing. We don't have to lynch anyone right away but we should at least be talking.
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] what are the vote count at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Mother's Day and people could have other things going on IRL you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's not fair. They should have no life like me.
Click to expand...


Some of us are also just enjoying the great early Mother's Day present we got from our husband.  He got sick mid-week last week and shared it with me.  Love him dearly but I feel like death warmed over.


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm  leaning to blackflag...his silence is off putting.    I'll  look for it but someone did mention he's posting, just not in the game.  So  he may be off laughing at our speculations as he offs us one by one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, his silence is off putting, but maybe the real mafia has seen our suspicions about those that don't post and have made it a point to post?
> 
> What if the red Mafia was MeBelle and Manifold?  Mani can't post so he's not giving us any clues.  MeBelle is worried that Mani is being targeted and has thrown out a comment regarding the legality of it.  I don't think it matters that he's not here, if we think he is mafia we can vote for him. * Perhaps he should have been replaced soon after he was pinked, but he wasn't, *and right now he's just overload.  But, I don't really know, I was so sure that SB was scum, and it turned out she wasn't, so I'm thinking that my guesses are not that good.  I don't see myself changing my vote.
> 
> *Vote:  Manifold*
Click to expand...


Is it possible that's what the issue is?  If he was mafia perhaps Wake doesn't want to replace him?


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm  leaning to blackflag...his silence is off putting.    I'll  look for it but someone did mention he's posting, just not in the game.  So  he may be off laughing at our speculations as he offs us one by one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, his silence is off putting, but maybe the real mafia has seen our suspicions about those that don't post and have made it a point to post?
> 
> What if the red Mafia was MeBelle and Manifold?  Mani can't post so he's not giving us any clues.  *MeBelle is worried that Mani is being targeted and has thrown out a comment regarding the legality of it.*  I don't think it matters that he's not here, if we think he is mafia we can vote for him.  Perhaps he should have been replaced soon after he was pinked, but he wasn't, and right now he's just overload.  But, I don't really know, I was so sure that SB was scum, and it turned out she wasn't, so I'm thinking that my guesses are not that good.  I don't see myself changing my vote.
> 
> *Vote:  Manifold*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Mebelle is defending mani a bit, isn't she.*
> 
> No one seems to be defending blackflag. So unless his partner is mani, maybe that means he isn't scum? Or his partner enough is not going to say anything
Click to expand...


No, MeBelle is not defending mani. 

Yes, I am wondering about the legality of voting off pink people who aren't here to defend themselves.
I'm sure [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] has not encountered this scenario in his games of Mafia.

Where is  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]? He has a few questions to answer! 

Happy Mother's Day, btw.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Mother's Day and people could have other things going on IRL you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's not fair. They should have no life like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of us are also just enjoying the great early Mother's Day present we got from our husband.  He got sick mid-week last week and shared it with me.  Love him dearly but I feel like death warmed over.
Click to expand...


Oh, sorry, hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> No one seems to be defending blackflag. So unless his partner is mani, maybe that means he isn't scum? Or his partner enough is not going to say anything



Or maybe blackflag and mani are scum?


----------



## dblack

Shaitra said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's odd, everyone is so impatient for wake to get the kill scenes done so we can start the game back up, and yet now that the game is up practically everyone is saying nothing. We don't have to lynch anyone right away but we should at least be talking.
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] what are the vote count at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Mother's Day and people could have other things going on IRL you know.
Click to expand...


My mom is definitely not scum!


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one seems to be defending blackflag. So unless his partner is mani, maybe that means he isn't scum? Or his partner enough is not going to say anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe blackflag and mani are scum?
Click to expand...


Could be, maybe that is why *Blackflag* isn't saying anything, because he doesn't have anyone to talk to about what needs to be done?  But, they did take out Rosie....so maybe he only comes out at night?

That's why I think we should take out Manifold, he's not really being any help to us even if he turns up to be Townie.


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one seems to be defending blackflag. So unless his partner is mani, maybe that means he isn't scum? Or his partner enough is not going to say anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe blackflag and mani are scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be, maybe that is why *Blackflag* isn't saying anything, because he doesn't have anyone to talk to about what needs to be done?  But, they did take out Rosie....so maybe he only comes out at night?
> 
> That's why I think we should take out *Manifold*, he's not really being any help to us even if he turns up to be Townie.
Click to expand...


When I looked yesterday, BlackFlag hadn't posted on the board since May 5th. I don't know where that leaves him in the game.

I think a rules clarification is in order for both the pink guy and BlackFlag.


----------



## MeBelle

dblack said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's odd, everyone is so impatient for wake to get the kill scenes done so we can start the game back up, and yet now that the game is up practically everyone is saying nothing. We don't have to lynch anyone right away but we should at least be talking.
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] what are the vote count at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Mother's Day and people could have other things going on IRL you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mom is definitely not scum!
Click to expand...


^^^What a good son!^^^


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's odd, everyone is so impatient for wake to get the kill scenes done so we can start the game back up, and yet now that the game is up practically everyone is saying nothing. We don't have to lynch anyone right away but we should at least be talking.
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] what are the vote count at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Mother's Day and people could have other things going on IRL you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mom is definitely not scum!
Click to expand...


Maybe her son is.


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Mother's Day and people could have other things going on IRL you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom is definitely not scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe her son is.
Click to expand...


Good point!


----------



## Wake

Incoming vote count.

Was very busy today. Sorry.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 3.1*​
*No Vote (5):*  Blackflag, R.D., dblack, mebelle60, Manifold

*Blackflag (1):* Avatar4321
*Manifold (2):* Mertex, Shaitra

*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop - RosieS
Town Doctor - ?
Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof) - strollingbones
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Cereal_Killer
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie- ?
Red Mafia Roleblocker - ?
Red Mafia Goon - ?
Blue Mafia Roleblocker - Syrenn
Blue Mafia Goon - Moonglow

*

*~* With 8 players alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
*~* Deadline for Day 2 is 5/16/14, 4pm central time.

*~* You may vote for any living player; I'm hoping his ban ends soon. Prodding Blackflag again. If he doesn't respond, either that slot will be killed, or I'll have to find a new player.


----------



## Wake

*OP edited for your convenience.*


----------



## Avatar4321

So do the clarifications change anything?


----------



## MeBelle

Wake said:


> *~* You may vote for any living player; I'm hoping his ban ends soon. Prodding Blackflag again. If he doesn't respond, either that slot will be killed, or I'll have to find a new player.



I would not want a replacement player for BlackFlag. It would be like starting over again.


----------



## MeBelle

*Vote: BlackFlag*

For lack of interest.


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> So do the clarifications change anything?



No.

IF we vote quick we lose a townie or a scum. 

If we vote quicker we could ditch both BF and * the pink guy.*


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> So do the clarifications change anything?



I don't think so, because he said we could vote for any "living"  player - Mani is not dead, just away!


----------



## Avatar4321

I've debated but i still think blackflag is the best candidate right now.

The problem I see going forward though is the vote is even 2 for BF and 2 for Mani. Even if dblack and R.D. both go the same way behind one of the two choices that people have made, there wont be a 5th vote without mani or blackflag voting.

That's even assuming they vote for mani and blackflag.

One of those who has already voted will likely have to make a switch at some point.


----------



## Avatar4321

Completely side note: If we do vote to lynch blackflag, any idea where to find him to do it?


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> Completely side note: If we do vote to lynch blackflag, any idea where to find him to do it?



Post it on his Visitor Message board?


----------



## Shaitra

My vote for mani is one of self preservation.  He was gunning for me before he got pinked.  I'm afraid if we take out blackflag, I will be the next one lynched.  

But for now, I'm going back to bed.  I just got up to get some more meds to try and bring my fever down.  And of course I can't stay away from this addictive game.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Completely side note: If we do vote to lynch blackflag, any idea where to find him to do it?


 

*vote:Blackflag*

Due to other votes there is little choice.  I would think if BF was scum his partner would be prodding him at this point...unless, of course his partner is in the pink and unable to.


----------



## Shaitra

In the interest in moving this game along, I'll change my vote.

*Vote: blackflag*


----------



## Avatar4321

looks like it's a 4 to 1 vote at this point. If mani ends up getting unbanned he could cast a deciding vote. Dblack could at this point as well or mertex could change her vote.

Of course, we could also all switch to someone else if we really wanted to. I don't see any reason to.


----------



## Mertex

Fine, in the interest of moving the game along, and since we're all just guessing, still, I will change my vote to Blackflag, but if Blackflag turns out to be a Townie, I'm going to be really suspicious of Avatar, whom I have thought all along was a Townie, but his push for saving Mani and switching to Blackflag has made me think that perhaps he and Manifold are the Red Mafia.  Blackflag isn't much help anyway.

*VOTE: BLACKFLAG*


----------



## R.D.

Tap tap tap...Wake.  Is this thing on?


----------



## dblack

Mertex said:


> Fine, in the interest of moving the game along, and since we're all just guessing, still, I will change my vote to Blackflag, but if Blackflag turns out to be a Townie, I'm going to be really suspicious of Avatar, whom I have thought all along was a Townie, but his push for saving Mani and switching to Blackflag has made me think that perhaps he and Manifold are the Red Mafia.  Blackflag isn't much help anyway.
> 
> *VOTE: BLACKFLAG*



I'll roll with it. Been too busy to scour all the posts, but it does seem like he (and mani if he doesn't get unbanned) are just so much dead weight in any case.

*Vote: Blackflag*

BTW, (Wake, CK?), is it possible to get some kind of special dispensation for mani to access just this thread?


----------



## Avatar4321

For the record, I am not defending mani. I just thought of the two blackflag was more suspicious. I was fully prepared to switch my vote to him if the voting was going the other way. I think blackflag and mani are the best candidates here.


----------



## Avatar4321

Though now I am going to be more suspicious of mertex for purshing so hard for mani if we eventually find out he is innocent.


----------



## Avatar4321

I think [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] will take care of it when he gets around to it.


----------



## Avatar4321

I hope we are right about blackflag.


----------



## Avatar4321

Maybe wake still hasn't found him yet.


----------



## R.D.

Why does he have  to find him?

Or am I being thick?


----------



## dblack

R.D. said:


> Why does he have  to find him?
> 
> Or am I being thick?



You did realize people are _actually_ being lynched, right? Wake is hardcore!


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Though now I am going to be more suspicious of mertex for purshing so hard for mani if we eventually find out he is innocent.




I gave my reasons for wanting to vote for Mani.  It's not like we would hurt our numbers by getting rid of him, and since BF is not contributing, I think he's just as much deadweight as Mani.  It will be a hoot if it turns out Mani/BF are the red mafia, and we vote each other out before getting them both out.

The only reason I suggested Avatar was because we had more votes for Mani, and then Avatar threw in a wrench.  It don't matter to me if you come after me, if you are a Townie, you'll just hurt yourself even more, and if you are Mafia, you pulled a good one.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Though now I am going to be more suspicious of mertex for purshing so hard for mani if we eventually find out he is innocent.




Hmmm, if we don't vote for Mani, how are we going to find out he's innocent?  He could be BF's partner and by lynching BF we still won't know if Mani is his partner...on the other hand, if you are Mani's partner and we lynch BF, then you would have protected Mani well.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though now I am going to be more suspicious of mertex for purshing so hard for mani if we eventually find out he is innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave my reasons for wanting to vote for Mani.  It's not like we would hurt our numbers by getting rid of him, and since BF is not contributing, I think he's just as much deadweight as Mani.  It will be a hoot if it turns out Mani/BF are the red mafia, and we vote each other out before getting them both out.
> 
> The only reason I suggested Avatar was because we had more votes for Mani, and then Avatar threw in a wrench.  It don't matter to me if you come after me, if you are a Townie, you'll just hurt yourself even more, and if you are Mafia, you pulled a good one.
Click to expand...


The only way I will go after you is if I find you suspicious. I haven't found much to be suspicious of yet.

I voted for blackflag early off. Id have to go back to see if you voted for mani first. He's suspicious and as I said, I was thinking of switching to support you. I just thought blackflag was more suspicious and I figured we would all vote once before we piled onto someone.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though now I am going to be more suspicious of mertex for purshing so hard for mani if we eventually find out he is innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave my reasons for wanting to vote for Mani.  It's not like we would hurt our numbers by getting rid of him, and since BF is not contributing, I think he's just as much deadweight as Mani.  It will be a hoot if it turns out Mani/BF are the red mafia, and we vote each other out before getting them both out.
> 
> The only reason I suggested Avatar was because we had more votes for Mani, and then Avatar threw in a wrench.  It don't matter to me if you come after me, if you are a Townie, you'll just hurt yourself even more, and if you are Mafia, you pulled a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way I will go after you is if I find you suspicious. I haven't found much to be suspicious of yet.
> 
> I voted for blackflag early off. Id have to go back to see if you voted for mani first. He's suspicious and as I said, I was thinking of switching to support you. I just thought blackflag was more suspicious and I figured we would all vote once before we piled onto someone.
Click to expand...


Blackflag was my very first vote, then I switched to Moonglow because he seemed more suspicious to me.  As it turned out, he was Mafia.  I then started thinking SB was mafia because of her posts and defending Moon....I was wrong.  Now I think Mani/BF because neither has given us much to go by, but if BF turns out to be townie, then I'll have to rethink.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave my reasons for wanting to vote for Mani.  It's not like we would hurt our numbers by getting rid of him, and since BF is not contributing, I think he's just as much deadweight as Mani.  It will be a hoot if it turns out Mani/BF are the red mafia, and we vote each other out before getting them both out.
> 
> The only reason I suggested Avatar was because we had more votes for Mani, and then Avatar threw in a wrench.  It don't matter to me if you come after me, if you are a Townie, you'll just hurt yourself even more, and if you are Mafia, you pulled a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I will go after you is if I find you suspicious. I haven't found much to be suspicious of yet.
> 
> I voted for blackflag early off. Id have to go back to see if you voted for mani first. He's suspicious and as I said, I was thinking of switching to support you. I just thought blackflag was more suspicious and I figured we would all vote once before we piled onto someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackflag was my very first vote, then I switched to Moonglow because he seemed more suspicious to me.  As it turned out, he was Mafia.  I then started thinking SB was mafia because of her posts and defending Moon....I was wrong.  Now I think Mani/BF because neither has given us much to go by, but if BF turns out to be townie, then I'll have to rethink.
Click to expand...


As will I. Assuming I am still alive tomorrow.


----------



## manifold

So prior to the last lynching I was suspicious of Shaitra and Mertex, and then right out of the gate afterward they both vote for me...


...that actually makes me suspect them less.

Right now I'm leaning heavily toward Avatar.


----------



## MeBelle

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]....vote count please.


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]....vote count please.




I think right now we have a majority vote for BF.  Avatar, Me, You, Shiatra and RD.  I can't remember if Shiatra voted for BF, too, if she did, then it's a go.


----------



## Shaitra

So where are we now?  I thought we had enough votes to lynch blackflag?

Welcome back mani.


----------



## Shaitra

Yes, I did change my vote to blackflag.


----------



## manifold

why do "we" suspect blackflag?

I'd wager that he's a vanilla townie and is just the kind of twat to lose interest in the game on account of it.


----------



## Shaitra

It's mostly just to get rid of dead weight since he is not participating.


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> It's mostly just to get rid of dead weight since he is not participating.



That's not a good reason. In fact, it's a pretty bad reason.

If he responds to Wake's poke and says he's still playing, then he immediately becomes a suspect and I'll vote him too. But if he bows out and Wake has to find a replacement, that's advantage townies, since we could be fairly certain he wouldn't have bagged out if he was mafia.

My money is on Avatar. She seems a little out of her comfort zone, which to me indicates a bit of a struggle to handle the duplicitous demands of a mafia role.


----------



## Avatar4321

Cant win. Mertex thinks im supsicious for not voting for mani. Mani thinks im suspicious for not voting for mani. Nevermind that half of the rest of the board was looking at blackflag as well.

is it took late to swing the vote to mani to make everyone happy? lol


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> Cant win. Mertex thinks im supsicious for not voting for mani. Mani thinks im suspicious for not voting for mani. Nevermind that half of the rest of the board was looking at blackflag as well.
> 
> is it took late to swing the vote to mani to make everyone happy? lol



^Dead giveaway. 

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant win. Mertex thinks im supsicious for not voting for mani. Mani thinks im suspicious for not voting for mani. Nevermind that half of the rest of the board was looking at blackflag as well.
> 
> is it took late to swing the vote to mani to make everyone happy? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Dead giveaway.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
Click to expand...


So far mertex, shaitra, and I are scum in your book. Mertex for voting for someone else and suspecting you. Shaitra for agreeing with her. and me for voting for someone else. 

Casting suspicion on everyone. My guess is your scum and you are naming everyone who is innocent and willing to vote for you to keep attention from yourself.


----------



## Avatar4321

What the heck

*Vote:Manifold*. Should have done it this afternoon.

Dont even know if I can change votes after we've reached a majority but before wake counts.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant win. Mertex thinks im supsicious for not voting for mani. Mani thinks im suspicious for not voting for mani. Nevermind that half of the rest of the board was looking at blackflag as well.
> 
> is it took late to swing the vote to mani to make everyone happy? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Dead giveaway.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far mertex, shaitra, and I are scum in your book. Mertex for voting for someone else and suspecting you. Shaitra for agreeing with her. and me for voting for someone else.
> 
> Casting suspicion on everyone. My guess is your scum and you are naming everyone who is innocent and willing to vote for you to keep attention from yourself.
Click to expand...


I no longer suspect Mertex and Shaitra, but your attempted obfuscation is duly noted... hopefully by more than just me.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Dead giveaway.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far mertex, shaitra, and I are scum in your book. Mertex for voting for someone else and suspecting you. Shaitra for agreeing with her. and me for voting for someone else.
> 
> Casting suspicion on everyone. My guess is your scum and you are naming everyone who is innocent and willing to vote for you to keep attention from yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I no longer suspect Mertex and Shaitra, but your attempted obfuscation is duly noted... hopefully by more than just me.
Click to expand...


Interesting. So you suspect them. They vote for you, switch their vote and suddenly you no longer suspect them? Kind of convenient when you need their support dont you think?


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 3.2*​
*No Vote (2):*  Blackflag, Manifold

*Blackflag (5):* Avatar4321, mebelle, R.D., Mertex, dblack
*Manifold (1):* Shaitra

*A majority vote is met.*

















*"B-BU-BUT what do you MEAN I'm being lynched? What the hell WHY?!," Blackflag exclaimed in exasperated consternation. 

"Probably because you've been reminded twice and have been lurking across USMB all this time...," one aggravated Townie hissed.  

"S-So... you're just gonna lynch all lurkers, huh? Where's the fun in that?," came a pipsqueeked response.

"Where's the fun in you not being able to post just once in a whole damn week?," another pissed off Townie roared. "Enough, let's lynch this fucker."

*Struggle*, *struggle*, *STRUGGLE*

"NO, DON'T DO IT! I'M A GOOD GUY!!!"

*SNAP!!!*

And that was the end of that.


























Blackflag was a Vanilla Townie.

Night 3 ends 5/14/14, at 7 pm central.

Please submit your Night actions via PM.

*


----------



## Wake

*Within the dawn of the morning light, one of the female villagers was preparing her famous, favorite oatmeal. "This is gonna be such a great day," she mused, impatient to eat her breakfast and get going on her plans. "I think I'll do some gardening first, and then have some tea, too." 

A little while later she was at her garden shed, fumbling with the lock to open it up. What she saw next messed her day up so thoroughly that she'll never eat oatmeal again.






Mebelle60, Vanilla Townie, has been found in a pool of dark blood. 





It is now Day 4.

With 6 players alive, it takes 4 to lynch!

Deadline ends 5/21/14, 7am central.

Also, this is important: If Town mislynches by killing another Townie today, and the Town Doctor doesn't protect a Townie from death Night 4, the game ends. Scum wins when their number, 2, is equal to or greater than that of Town's numbers. This is the endgame, folks. Don't cast your votes too soon, either, because both Scum can jump on that wagon. I wish you guys good luck!
*

*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop - RosieS
Town Doctor - ?
Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof) - strollingbones
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Blackflag
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Cereal_Killer
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie- Mebelle60
Red Mafia Roleblocker - ?
Red Mafia Goon - ?
Blue Mafia Roleblocker - Syrenn
Blue Mafia Goon - Moonglow
*


----------



## Shaitra

Wow!!! Dang scum!


----------



## dblack

As I indicated in the other thread, I'm leaning toward Avatar at this point. But we need to give it plenty of thought because, as Wake has suggested, *this vote* is pretty much the game. If it's not Avatar, it's almost certainly Mani as he's the one most enthused at nabbing Avi. What do you guys think? Is it someone else altogether?


----------



## manifold

So anyone have the list handy of who is still in the game

manifold
Mertex
Avatar
Shaitra
dblack

who am i missing?


----------



## dblack

manifold said:


> so anyone have the list handy of who is still in the game
> 
> manifold
> mertex
> avatar
> shaitra
> dblack
> 
> who am i missing?


r.d.


----------



## Mertex

dblack said:


> As I indicated in the other thread, I'm leaning toward Avatar at this point. But we need to give it plenty of thought because, as Wake has suggested, *this vote* is pretty much the game. If it's not Avatar, it's almost certainly Mani as he's the one most enthused at nabbing Avi. What do you guys think? Is it someone else altogether?



I hope you're right.  We've only got 6 players left....I was thinking that Mebelle60 was one because she was so anxioux for Wake to do the count...and I though..AHA! why is she in such a hurry?  Now it turns out she was a Townie all along.  

Avatar
Mertex
dblack
R.D.
Manifold
Shaitra

Could Shaitra be playing us, she has been very cooperative and not threatening, or Avatar, kinda leading us astray with BF, or could it be Manifold, whom I have suspected for some time but came back acting too much like a Townie wanting to take Avatar out?  How about R.D., going along not really making too much waves, hmmmm or dblack, who jumped right in after the kill and is suggesting we go after our leader, Avatar? hmmmm, I'm still as confused as I was the first day.  After we got Moonglow I thought this was going to be a cakewalk, and you scum, have covered your tracks pretty damn well.


So who was Mebelle going after?  You would think they would kill the one that was most threatening, we need to figure that out.


----------



## R.D.

Story of my life


----------



## manifold

Who were the first three votes for blackflag?


----------



## manifold

at least one of them is mafia


----------



## Avatar4321

I understand a number of you guys are looking to lynch me today. This is a very key vote. If you end up lynching me the scum win.

Unfortunately, I have to work and can't fully argue my case at the moment. I know the scum want us to rush this decision, please don't do that. If you rush into a lynch they have won. We need to make sure we vote for the scum this round.

Clearly mani ended up being right about blackflag yesterday. If he had been more active I wouldn't have necessarily suspected him. But let's make sure we do a clear evaluation of everyone. If you still think it's me at the end of the day, you can lynch me, but just know that if you do the scum wins.


----------



## manifold

probably two


----------



## R.D.

Mani could only have known  BF was a Townie is if he were scum


----------



## Shaitra

Right now the people at the top of my list are: RD, dblack, and manifold.  RD and dblack because they have both been pretty quiet in the game.  Flying under the radar?  Manifold because he didn't get replaced.  If he was a townie, it seems it wouldn't matter if he was replaced.  But if he was scum, then replacing him could have been a big change in the game.


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> Mani could only have known  BF was a Townie is if he were scum



good point.


----------



## dblack

R.D. said:


> Mani could only have known  BF was a Townie is if he were scum



In which case he'd have had no reason to raise our doubts. But then, he only did so _after_ we'd cast a majority vote. Hmmmm


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> Who were the first three votes for blackflag?



anybody look this up yet?


----------



## R.D.

I'm quiet because I'm not  too bright.   I never once guessed who might be hit and   I was wrong about SB, but thought I was right.  I'm full of remorse


----------



## manifold

I suspect dblack the least at this point.

He just hasn't tripped my radar. If he's that good at being mafia in this game then my hat's off to him.

Now I need to think about who next to eliminate from consideration.


----------



## manifold

I also believe him when he says he's another vanilla townie. Which means the doctor is somebody else? 

I have no idea who that might be at this point, but I plead with you to protect me or dblack if we need it.
 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] Does the doctor get to specify who to protect, and if so when do they have to tell you?


----------



## manifold

*Who posted*
Avatar4321  166  - ??
Shaitra  51 - ??
Mertex  48 - ??
R.D.  42 - ??
manifold  41 - vanilla townie (known)
dblack  37 - vanilla townie (educated guess)
strollingbones  36 - vanilla townie bulletproof
syrenn  34 - Mafia
Wake  31 - The Watchmaker
MeBelle60  29 - Vanilla Townie
cereal_killer  27 - Vanilla Townie 
Moonglow  26 - Mafia
RosieS  18 - Townie Cop
BlackFlag  2 - Vanilla Townie




Avatar4321 said:


> I understand a number of you guys are looking to lynch me today. This is a very key vote. If you end up lynching me the scum win.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to work and can't fully argue my case at the moment. I know the scum want us to rush this decision, please don't do that. If you rush into a lynch they have won. We need to make sure we vote for the scum this round.
> 
> Clearly mani ended up being right about blackflag yesterday. If he had been more active I wouldn't have necessarily suspected him. But let's make sure we do a clear evaluation of everyone. If you still think it's me at the end of the day, you can lynch me, but just know that if you do the scum wins.



This is about the closest thing to a smoking gun as it gets. Right now my money is on Avatar for sure.

I'd still like to know who the first three votes for blackflag were. Was Avatar at least one of them? I've tried to read through to find out for myself, but this site keeps locking my browser.


----------



## manifold

Actually, I'd like to know the complete order of votes for blackflag. It's very likely that the deciding vote was the second mafia scum.

btw, fellow townies, I can't believe you were so damn stupid as to jump on the blackflag bandwagon. We were gifted a near certainty and you dumbarses pissed it away. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## manifold

OK, it took a while, but here is the order of votes cast against blackflag.

Avatar - (suspected scum)
Mebelle - vanilla townie
R.D. - ??
Shaitra - ??
Mertex - ?? <<-technically the deciding vote, although possibly not aware at the time of how it works.
dblack - (suspected vanilla townie)

Avatar tried to change her pick to me after the fact, which wouldn't have changed the outcome regardless.

Yup, I'm still leaning toward Avatar... heavily.


----------



## manifold

If Avatar is not scum, then she was played like a Stradivarius by the mafia.

If dblack is scum, then I suck at this game.

I don't need any more convincing for this round.

*Vote: Avatar*

just remember, the game only ends if we lynch a townie. if we correctly lynch scum then the game continues.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Mani could only have known  BF was a Townie is if he were scum



Quite possible. But I am not sure mani is scum. I think i'd be more suspicious if it wasn't for the ban. He can be a dick, but I am not sure if he is scum.

But the fact is all of us except Mertex were thinking blackflag was suspicious. Everyone except mani voted for him.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mani could only have known  BF was a Townie is if he were scum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which case he'd have had no reason to raise our doubts. But then, he only did so _after_ we'd cast a majority vote. Hmmmm
Click to expand...


I don't think he was back until after we cast the final vote. So he couldn't have raised them before hand.

But doing so does take the suspicion off him. Tactic? I am not sure.


----------



## manifold

Glad to see Avatar made time to defend herself.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who were the first three votes for blackflag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody look this up yet?
Click to expand...


Me, Mebelle, and Shai, though R.D. and Dblack both stated they were leaning towards him. Mertex switched when it became apparently we weren't looking at you. I believe that was the order. But id have to double check.

Odd think is, no one really argued for anyone else other mertex. I was considering changing my vote to support kicking you off, but i thought id wait to see how the others voted.

I was a bit suspicious of dblack yesterday. Syrenn called him a sheeple at the end of day one. She ends up dead. He and Rosie voting for one another on day one and she ends up dead on day two. he usually waits to the end to vote and goes with the mob, though he interjects thoughts earlier on.

I'm also starting to suspect mertex. She was pushing hard for mani yesterday and instead switched to vote blackflag when we started leaning in that direction. She could have made a more persuasive argument. And now that mani is back and was aiming at me yesterday she and dblack are also both leaning towards me. I would have expected her to remain consistent and go after mani. It's a bit of a shift.

I am also suspecting shai for her shift yesterday. And she seems like she is trying to avoid notice. And R.D is shady to me since he always waits towards the end and votes for where the mob is going. Doesn't say much for his reasoning. Tries not to be noticed.

Fact is I am suspicious of all of you for various reasons. But it does seem like there are a few people pushing to lynch me today. Is it a coincidence that mebelle was killed last night and all the people who are leaning toward me are still alive? She might have voted for me if she thought i was guilty, but she is also very clever.

Who knows. I think im leaning toward mertex and/or dblack right now. But I think I'll wait and see what they do and say and what others do and say as well.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Glad to see Avatar made time to defend herself.



Work cleared up faster than I was expecting so I have a few.

BTW Im still a guy


----------



## Avatar4321

Tell me mani. If I was the scum, do you really think you'd still be alive?


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> I also believe him when he says he's another vanilla townie. Which means the doctor is somebody else?
> 
> I have no idea who that might be at this point, but I plead with you to protect me or dblack if we need it.
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] Does the doctor get to specify who to protect, and if so when do they have to tell you?



I just read the doctor role and s/he has to pm Wake who to protect (other than themselves), so I'd recommend you definitely pick me or dblack, because I'm guessing the scum is going to go after one of the other remaining townies, hoping to get the doctor who cannot protect him/herself. But if I'm wrong about Avatar and we lynch her, our chances are pretty much cooked even if the doctor does manage to protect the mafia's chosen target.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see Avatar made time to defend herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work cleared up faster than I was expecting so I have a few.
> 
> *BTW Im still a guy*
Click to expand...


No shit? 

my bad


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see Avatar made time to defend herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work cleared up faster than I was expecting so I have a few.
> 
> *BTW Im still a guy*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit?
> 
> my bad
Click to expand...


It's cool. You are trying to lynch me after all. It would be silly to get upset over something like that.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> Tell me mani. If I was the scum, do you really think you'd still be alive?



Yes, absolutely.

If you were scum and killed me last night you'd be shining an even bigger spotlight on yourself.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me mani. If I was the scum, do you really think you'd still be alive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, absolutely.
> 
> If you were scum and killed me last night you'd be shining an even bigger spotlight on yourself.
Click to expand...


Seems more likely that the scum want to lynch me since I've been one of the few people actively trying to figure out who they are. After all, they basically only need one more townie lynched.

Never would have thought not voting for mani would have gotten me suspected by mertex and suspected by mani. The fact that dblack suspects me isn't shocking, I suggested could be him yesterday.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.1*​
*No Vote (5):* Manifold, Avatar4321, R.D., Mertex, Shaitra, dblack

*Avatar4321 (1):* Manifold


*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop - RosieS
Town Doctor - ?
Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof) - strollingbones
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Blackflag
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Cereal_Killer
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie- Mebelle60
Red Mafia Roleblocker - ?
Red Mafia Goon - ?
Blue Mafia Roleblocker - Syrenn
Blue Mafia Goon - Moonglow
*


*~* With 6 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!
*~* Deadline ends 5/21/14, 7am central.
*~* The Doctor PMs me who he or she will protect, any time during each Night phase.   [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]


----------



## R.D.

It's interesting that both Avatar and Mertex have both claimed they are targets, but never been targeted.

As for me  - I always gave my reasons for my votes.


----------



## Avatar4321

So mani, why am I wrong to suspect any of the others? Why not dblack? Why not Shaitra? Why not Mertex? Why not R.D?

Seems like you are trying to stir up a mob against me based on emotions rather than real evidence. Why would I kill Syrenn? Why Rosie? Why Mebelle?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> So mani, why am I wrong to suspect any of the others? Why not dblack? Why not Shaitra? Why not Mertex? Why not R.D?
> 
> Seems like you are trying to stir up a mob against me based on emotions rather than real evidence. Why would I kill Syrenn? Why Rosie? Why Mebelle?



Why not?


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> It's interesting that both Avatar and Mertex have both claimed they are targets, but never been targeted.
> 
> As for me  - I always gave my reasons for my votes.



Never been targets? SB targeted me on day one. Course she never bothered to actually vote. It was her defending Moonglow that hurt her on day 2. 

Mani voted for me yesterday (late but still a vote) and has already voted for me today.

As for Mertex, Mani was targeting her at one point but I dont think he actually ended up voting for her. He went to Shaitra for agreeing with her. I don't think anyone has targeted her specifically since then though I am a bit suspicious since she was gunning for mani and suddenly did an about face following him.

Ill have to go back and double check the reasoning you gave for your votes. I don't remember off the top of my head. my suspicion for you right now is based solely on the fact that you haven't given me a reason to be suspicious.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting that both Avatar and Mertex have both claimed they are targets, but never been targeted.
> 
> As for me  - I always gave my reasons for my votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never been targets? SB targeted me on day one. Course she never bothered to actually vote. It was her defending Moonglow that hurt her on day 2.
> 
> Mani voted for me yesterday (late but still a vote) and has already voted for me today.
> 
> As for Mertex, Mani was targeting her at one point but I dont think he actually ended up voting for her. He went to Shaitra for agreeing with her. I don't think anyone has targeted her specifically since then though I am a bit suspicious since she was gunning for mani and suddenly did an about face following him.
> 
> Ill have to go back and double check the reasoning you gave for your votes. I don't remember off the top of my head. my suspicion for you right now is based solely on the fact that you haven't given me a reason to be suspicious.
Click to expand...


I meant from scum.  You both claimed to be putting yourself at risk, but nothing came of it.   We are all equally at risk.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting that both Avatar and Mertex have both claimed they are targets, but never been targeted.
> 
> As for me  - I always gave my reasons for my votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never been targets? SB targeted me on day one. Course she never bothered to actually vote. It was her defending Moonglow that hurt her on day 2.
> 
> Mani voted for me yesterday (late but still a vote) and has already voted for me today.
> 
> As for Mertex, Mani was targeting her at one point but I dont think he actually ended up voting for her. He went to Shaitra for agreeing with her. I don't think anyone has targeted her specifically since then though I am a bit suspicious since she was gunning for mani and suddenly did an about face following him.
> 
> Ill have to go back and double check the reasoning you gave for your votes. I don't remember off the top of my head. my suspicion for you right now is based solely on the fact that you haven't given me a reason to be suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant from scum.  You both claimed to be putting yourself at risk, but nothing came of it.   We are all equally at risk.
Click to expand...


Ah I see you're point there. My guess is the only reason I am alive today is because they were planning to lynch me.


----------



## Avatar4321

I don't think R.D is the scum. yeah i do find him suspicious because he's been below radar, but that's not enough to go one for a vote like this.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also believe him when he says he's another vanilla townie. Which means the doctor is somebody else?
> 
> I have no idea who that might be at this point, but I plead with you to protect me or dblack if we need it.
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] Does the doctor get to specify who to protect, and if so when do they have to tell you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read the doctor role and s/he has to pm Wake who to protect (other than themselves), so I'd recommend you definitely pick me or dblack, because I'm guessing the scum is going to go after one of the other remaining townies, hoping to get the doctor who cannot protect him/herself. But if I'm wrong about Avatar and we lynch her, our chances are pretty much cooked even if the doctor does manage to protect the mafia's chosen target.
Click to expand...


Been rereading and thinking about this. If the scum manage to lynch me today, the only way us townies can still be in this battle is if they manage a kill that doesn't get protected by the doctor. And here is mani trying desperately to get the doctor to protect him tonight. If the doctor wastes a protection on mani and he is scum, they win.

I was thinking dblack or mertex might be good suspects. But now im thinking Mani, the way he is protecting dblack and himself makes him and dblack the scum.

Plus the fact that mani tries to stir up a mob against me for voting to _not_ lynch him yesterday.

I wasn't expecting to vote so soon, but as far as I am concerned this is a smoking gun.

*Vote: Manifold*


----------



## Avatar4321

Mani voted for CK first round. Second round he voted for Shaitra for agreeing with mertex on a vote. He get's banned and then shows up at the end of day three after the lynch vote is down and votes for me to try to turn up suspicion for me when every other person thought blackflag was suspicious.

The scum would have known blackflag was not one of them. What better way than a last minute vote after the fact to get people to think you aren't the scum and trying to protect us townies not to mention creating support for your next round lynch.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> I don't think R.D is the scum. yeah i do find him suspicious because he's been below radar, but that's not enough to go one for a vote like this.



 I did point the finger at Mani, but after reading more posts he was clearly seeing hints  I missed.  If he was pink and BF wasn't playing, who was killing?  Certainly neither one of them.   

Then again, you would know I'm a townie if you are scum. 

Am I above the radar enough for you now


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think R.D is the scum. yeah i do find him suspicious because he's been below radar, but that's not enough to go one for a vote like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did point the finger at Mani, but after reading more posts he was clearly seeing hints  I missed.  If he was pink and BF wasn't playing, who was killing?  Certainly neither one of them.
> 
> Then again, you would know I'm a townie if you are scum.
> 
> Am I above the radar enough for you now
Click to expand...


I don't know if mani's ban prevented him from communicating with his partner. But presuming it did prevent them from communicating, I'd assume the partner took care of the kills without him. Same way they would handle it if one of them was lynched.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think R.D is the scum. yeah i do find him suspicious because he's been below radar, but that's not enough to go one for a vote like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did point the finger at Mani, but after reading more posts he was clearly seeing hints  I missed.  If he was pink and BF wasn't playing, who was killing?  Certainly neither one of them.
> 
> Then again, you would know I'm a townie if you are scum.
> 
> Am I above the radar enough for you now
Click to expand...


Yes, but the fact that you are trying to convince me your innocent makes me now more suspicious.

Don't you love how this town works? Maybe we should just vote to move to a new town with no mafia who get to kill us.


----------



## manifold

Day 1



Avatar4321 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: dblack*
> 
> A little chatty and posing some very thought provoking questions. Tells me he's trying to appear unthreatening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He certainly is.
Click to expand...


accuses dblack who I believe to be a townie (by piggybacking)



Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that CK is so quick to want to lynch dblack makes me suspect that maybe CK may be the one  that needs to be investigated further....hmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another good point.
Click to expand...


accuses CK who was a townie (by piggybacking)



Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra jumped in with both feet first. A Scummy thing to do.
> 
> *Vote: Shaitra*
> 
> I sure the heck am not Scum, folks.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that's exactly what scum would say.
Click to expand...


implies rosie is scum (turns out to be townie)


Suggests bones could be scum (turns out to be townie)

accuses dblack again
Accuses manifold (who I know to be a townie)

Second vote in on bones (who is a townie)

Changes vote to second in on Moonglow (who is rival scum)



Avatar4321 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> getting 6 votes may be akin to herding cats
> 
> note: avatar is like the leader of the mob.....shaking his pitchfork at everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im leading the mob by following others votes?
Click to expand...


Just cant help himself^


Day 2

First vote in for bones

Getting itchy on the bones vote: first time second time

Day 3

Complete obfuscation

First in on blackflag

Sowing more seeds of confusion


Everything after that is straight up desperation.  And after rereading the thread, I believe Mertex to be his accomplice.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> at least one of them is mafia



I was one of the first to suggest BF, but I'm sure as hell not mafia,  I've been going on assumptions and only once (Moonglow) was I right.  Take me out and you'll be in worse shape.  I wanted to take you out last time, and Avatar talked me out of it, are you and Avatar conspiring and making it look like you're townies.


----------



## Avatar4321

I know Mani is begging for the doctor to protect either him or dblack. And i thought maybe that's a smoking gun of him and dblack being the scum. But maybe he is doing that so if he get's lynched dblack is the suspect next round.

If they are the scum, then dblack will not vote for mani today. They are going to stay united.

But if it's not dblack, mertex maybe? Shaitra? Was mani targeting her to make it look like they weren't together? He cast suspicion on both but only voted for Shaitra.

If mani is partnered with either of them I expect them to stay united too.

I disinclined to think mani is partnered with mertex just because of how they were both gunning for each other earlier, but that could have been a way to through us off.

I think the best bet is still mani and dblack.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Day 1
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: dblack*
> 
> A little chatty and posing some very thought provoking questions. Tells me he's trying to appear unthreatening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He certainly is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> accuses dblack who I believe to be a townie (by piggybacking)
> 
> 
> 
> accuses CK who was a townie (by piggybacking)
> 
> 
> 
> implies rosie is scum (turns out to be townie)
> 
> 
> Suggests bones could be scum (turns out to be townie)
> 
> accuses dblack again
> Accuses manifold (who I know to be a townie)
> 
> Second vote in on bones (who is a townie)
> 
> Changes vote to second in on Moonglow (who is rival scum)
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> getting 6 votes may be akin to herding cats
> 
> note: avatar is like the leader of the mob.....shaking his pitchfork at everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im leading the mob by following others votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just cant help himself^
> 
> 
> Day 2
> 
> First vote in for bones
> 
> Getting itchy on the bones vote: first time second time
> 
> Day 3
> 
> Complete obfuscation
> 
> First in on blackflag
> 
> Sowing more seeds of confusion
> 
> 
> Everything after that is straight up desperation.  And after rereading the thread, I believe Mertex to be his accomplice.
Click to expand...



Nice deflection, but I think it is most likely you and Avatar, doing a good job of leading us on.


----------



## R.D.

Rosie said .." The way they are fighting like brother and sister - next time Bones and Avatar should be a Mafia team."

Implicating Avatar? 



			
				Mani said:
			
		

> Who were the first three votes for blackflag?  at least one of them is mafia


  Avatar was first went after BF hard as well.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> at least one of them is mafia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was one of the first to suggest BF, but I'm sure as hell not mafia,  I've been going on assumptions and only once (Moonglow) was I right.  Take me out and you'll be in worse shape.  I wanted to take you out last time, and Avatar talked me out of it, are you and Avatar conspiring and making it look like you're townies.
Click to expand...


You were the one person who has actually found scum to lynch. And you have voted for mani. 

We were wrong about SB. She was acting suspicious. Considering he is leading a mob against me for not voting for him, i am seriously wishing I didn't vote for blackflag last round.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Rosie said .." The way they are fighting like brother and sister - next time Bones and Avatar should be a Mafia team."
> 
> Implicating Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who were the first three votes for blackflag?  at least one of them is mafia
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar was first went after BF hard as well.
Click to expand...


She said next time though. Was that day one or day two? because if it's day two she could have investigated me and knew i am a townie.

Of course, she could have investigated SB and found that she was a townie.

If she was implicating me she was implicated SB as well. We have regretfully learned that SB was a townie. So I tend to think she was just commenting that we pair the two going at each other next time.


----------



## R.D.

*Vote:Avatar*


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie said .." The way they are fighting like brother and sister - next time Bones and Avatar should be a Mafia team."
> 
> Implicating Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who were the first three votes for blackflag?  at least one of them is mafia
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar was first went after BF hard as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said next time though. Was that day one or day two? because if it's day two she could have investigated me and knew i am a townie.
> 
> Of course, she could have investigated SB and found that she was a townie.
> 
> If she was implicating me she was implicated SB as well. We have regretfully learned that SB was a townie. So I tend to think she was just commenting that we pair the two going at each other next time.
Click to expand...


Next time would mean next game.    I think she was telling us it's you, too bad I'm slow


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> I know Mani is begging for the doctor to protect either him or dblack. And i thought maybe that's a smoking gun of him and dblack being the scum. But maybe he is doing that so if he get's lynched dblack is the suspect next round.
> 
> If they are the scum, then dblack will not vote for mani today. They are going to stay united.
> 
> But if it's not dblack,* mertex maybe?* Shaitra? Was mani targeting her to make it look like they weren't together? He cast suspicion on both but only voted for Shaitra.
> 
> If mani is partnered with either of them I expect them to stay united too.
> 
> I disinclined to think mani is partnered with mertex just because of how they were both gunning for each other earlier, but that could have been a way to through us off.
> 
> I think the best bet is still mani and dblack.



I was uninterested in voting for BF and had been saying "vote Manifold" until everyone took your advice and went for BF.  I figured I might as well join in since BF wasn't being much help anyway.....and I didn't have anyone else's support.  Had some of you joined me I would have stayed with mani, but now I'm thinking you and him may be partners and doing a good job of pointing fingers at others.

But then, the ones that immediately went with your suggestion may be the scum, who looked for the perfect opportunity to take out one of our townies without appearing suspicious by naming a townie first, like Shaitra. dblack or R.D.


----------



## dblack

I'm really torn. Both mani AND Avatar are making the strongest cases. Surely one or the other of them is scum, but which? Have we given much thought to who the partner might be ? Could it be both of them? I thought I was sort of paranoid before this game started, but....


----------



## manifold

After I missed on CK I said I was going to sit back and see what's what.

That's exactly what I did (even aided by a little pink eye. )

When I got back I was immediately disgusted by the decision to lynch blackflag which still has me shaking my head.

Now that I've seen what's what (two more days unfolded), I'm convinced that the fastest horse in this race is Avatar.

Somebody other than Avatar or Mertex want to convince me otherwise, I'm listening.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> I know Mani is begging for the doctor to protect either him or dblack. And i thought maybe that's a smoking gun of him and dblack being the scum. But maybe he is doing that so if he get's lynched dblack is the suspect next round.


That doesn't make sense...if Mani and dblack were scum, why would mani want dblack to be suspect next round if mani were to get lynched?


----------



## dblack

manifold said:


> After I missed on CK I said I was going to sit back and see what's what.
> 
> That's exactly what I did (even aided by a little pink eye. )
> 
> When I got back I was immediately disgusted by the decision to lynch blackflag which still has me shaking my head.
> 
> Now that I've seen what's what (two more days unfolded), I'm convinced that the fastest horse in this race is Avatar.
> 
> Somebody other than Avatar or Mertex want to convince me otherwise, I'm listening.



I'll give you this, mani. If you are scum, you're one slick customer. Bill Clinton got nothing on you!


----------



## Avatar4321

Guys think about what mani said. He wants the doctor, whomever that may be to protect him and dblack.

If you lynch me and the doctor does what mani asks and they are mafia, they win. 

If we lynch mani today and he is the scum, then he might be setting dblack up for a lynch tomorrow, which will again lead to a win for the scum.

I don't know if mani and dblack are working together or whether mani is setting dblack up for his partner to swoop in tomorrow he dies. I've been thinking since yesterday dblack is either scum or the mafia is setting him up.

Either way, if you lynch me the scum win.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Mani is begging for the doctor to protect either him or dblack. And i thought maybe that's a smoking gun of him and dblack being the scum. But maybe he is doing that so if he get's lynched dblack is the suspect next round.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense...if Mani and dblack were scum, why would mani want dblack to be suspect next round if mani were to get lynched?
Click to expand...


I've been thinking that too.

Maybe it was a tactic to get dblack to vote with him against me or maybe setting up for the next round.

Makes me suspicious of Shaitra and R.D right now. Shaitra has been silent and R.D was trying to be nicey nicey on me before voting with mani. Considering R.D has been typically waiting till towards the end and just voting with the group the fact that he has jumped out on this one has me suspicious.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Guys think about what mani said. He wants the doctor, whomever that may be to protect him and dblack.
> 
> If you lynch me and the doctor does what mani asks and they are mafia, they win.
> 
> If we lynch mani today and he is the scum, then he might be setting dblack up for a lynch tomorrow, which will again lead to a win for the scum.
> 
> I don't know if mani and dblack are working together or whether mani is setting dblack up for his partner to swoop in tomorrow he dies. I've been thinking since yesterday dblack is either scum or the mafia is setting him up.
> 
> Either way, if you lynch me the scum win.



Giddy up


----------



## dblack

As an aside, this is really awesome. I've played this game in r/l a few times, but as someone relatively clueless regarding social cues (non-verbal, etc...) I never really got it. Seeing it play out here has given me a new appreciation of the subtleties involved.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> As an aside, this is really awesome. I've played this game in r/l a few times, but as someone relatively clueless regarding social cues (non-verbal, etc...) I never really got it. Seeing it play out here has given me a new appreciation of the subtleties involved.



I'm enjoying myself as well. Even if you do lynch me this has been a fun game.

The paranoia is insane though.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.2*​
*No Vote (3):* Mertex, Shaitra, dblack

*Avatar4321 (2):* Manifold, R.D.
*Manifold (1):* Avatar4321



*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop - RosieS
Town Doctor - ?
Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof) - strollingbones
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Blackflag
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Cereal_Killer
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie- Mebelle60
Red Mafia Roleblocker - ?
Red Mafia Goon - ?
Blue Mafia Roleblocker - Syrenn
Blue Mafia Goon - Moonglow
*


*~* With 6 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!
*~* Deadline ends 5/21/14, 7am central.

*~* And this game is just the tip of the iceberg.    [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION]


----------



## Avatar4321

This is the tip of the iceberg? sounds fun


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Mani is begging for the doctor to protect either him or dblack. And i thought maybe that's a smoking gun of him and dblack being the scum. But maybe he is doing that so if he get's lynched dblack is the suspect next round.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense...if Mani and dblack were scum, why would mani want dblack to be suspect next round if mani were to get lynched?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been thinking that too.
> 
> Maybe it was a tactic to get dblack to vote with him against me or maybe setting up for the next round.
> 
> Makes me suspicious of Shaitra and R.D right now. Shaitra has been silent and R.D was trying to be nicey nicey on me before voting with mani. Considering R.D has been typically waiting till towards the end and just voting with the group the fact that he has jumped out on this one has me suspicious.
Click to expand...


Setting up for the next round? 

Nice obfuscation attempt.

If I'm lynched, the game is over. If you're lynched and I'm wrong about you being mafia, the game is over.

I'll worry about the next round if I get there.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense...if Mani and dblack were scum, why would mani want dblack to be suspect next round if mani were to get lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking that too.
> 
> Maybe it was a tactic to get dblack to vote with him against me or maybe setting up for the next round.
> 
> Makes me suspicious of Shaitra and R.D right now. Shaitra has been silent and R.D was trying to be nicey nicey on me before voting with mani. Considering R.D has been typically waiting till towards the end and just voting with the group the fact that he has jumped out on this one has me suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Setting up for the next round?
> 
> Nice obfuscation attempt.
> 
> If I'm lynched, the game is over. If you're lynched and I'm wrong about you being mafia, the game is over.
> 
> I'll worry about the next round if I get there.
Click to expand...


Nice attempt at denial.

Funny thing is I wasn't even sold that it was mani who was the scum when i started out. It was that post asking the doctor to save you and dblack that convinced me. That post told me you were working out win scenarios. Now you're claiming you aren't worried about the next round.

Looks like an outright lie to me. So which is it mani. Do you want the doctor to protect you because you want their to be a next round or are you not even thinking about the next round?


----------



## Shaitra

OK, works been busy today and I have a meeting after lunch, bummer!  

Probably town: RD, mertex

Possibly scum: mani, dblack, avatar

I've got suspicions on  people and really only two that I have "cleared".   The one that hits my radar the most is mani.


----------



## Avatar4321

We have mani asking for the doctor to protect him and dblack after I'm lynched. If you lynch me the doctor is the only thing that can keep this game going. He has to protect the kill shot or the mafia can just pick us off. If the doctor tries to protect mani and he is scum, game over scum win. If doctor protects dblack and he is mafia, game over they win. If doctor protects dblack and he isn't scum, the mafia just needs to kill someone else instead and they win. Mani is setting this up for a win.

Then he comes along and makes the claim that he isnt thinking ahead to the next round. That's a blatant lie from his previous posts.

What more of a smoking gun do we need? we caught him.


----------



## Avatar4321

Does anyone have a better suggestion for the scum? I'm all ears.


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Mani is begging for the doctor to protect either him or dblack. And i thought maybe that's a smoking gun of him and dblack being the scum. But maybe he is doing that so if he get's lynched dblack is the suspect next round.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense...if Mani and dblack were scum, why would mani want dblack to be suspect next round if mani were to get lynched?
Click to expand...


I think Mani is trying too hard to look like town by asking for the doctor to protect him.  I don't think he's really trying to protect dblack though but whoever is his real partner.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Mani is begging for the doctor to protect either him or dblack. And i thought maybe that's a smoking gun of him and dblack being the scum. But maybe he is doing that so if he get's lynched dblack is the suspect next round.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense...if Mani and dblack were scum, why would mani want dblack to be suspect next round if mani were to get lynched?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Mani is trying too hard to look like town by asking for the doctor to protect him.  I don't think he's really trying to protect dblack though but whoever is his real partner.
Click to expand...


yeah the whole protect dblack thing was what through me into thinking he was definitely the scum.

I still haven't figured out why he finds me suspicious for pushing for blackflag when the entire group pushed for him and saved him. It's odd. 

Mertex suspicion of me makes sense since she thinks mani and I are working together. I can promise that I am not working with mani on anything.


----------



## Avatar4321

i think mani has exposed himself as scum. Am starting to think that mertex and dblack are not. I think mani is trying to set up dblack though.

But R.D.'s jumping immediately on the bandwagon with mani while trying to be all nice to me is highly suspicious. Shaitra is a good candidate too for mani's partner. Trying to point to him right now to throw their cover maybe?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> i think mani has exposed himself as scum. Am starting to think that mertex and dblack are not. I think mani is trying to set up dblack though.
> 
> But R.D.'s jumping immediately on the bandwagon with mani while trying to be all nice to me is highly suspicious. Shaitra is a good candidate too for mani's partner. Trying to point to him right now to throw their cover maybe?



I didn't jump on any bandwagon   I explained why I voted and I'm nice, thank you


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think mani has exposed himself as scum. Am starting to think that mertex and dblack are not. I think mani is trying to set up dblack though.
> 
> But R.D.'s jumping immediately on the bandwagon with mani while trying to be all nice to me is highly suspicious. Shaitra is a good candidate too for mani's partner. Trying to point to him right now to throw their cover maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't jump on any bandwagon   I explained why I voted and I'm nice, thank you
Click to expand...


Really? Because Rosie said that SB and I should be scum next time, you think that means I'm scum now?


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> We have mani asking for the doctor to protect him and dblack after I'm lynched. If you lynch me the doctor is the only thing that can keep this game going. He has to protect the kill shot or the mafia can just pick us off. If the doctor tries to protect mani and he is scum, game over scum win. If doctor protects dblack and he is mafia, game over they win. If doctor protects dblack and he isn't scum, the mafia just needs to kill someone else instead and they win. Mani is setting this up for a win.
> 
> Then he comes along and makes the claim that he isnt thinking ahead to the next round. That's a blatant lie from his previous posts.
> 
> What more of a smoking gun do we need? we caught him.





The truth is I was thinking about subsequent rounds when I made the first post. But since concluding that I lose whether I'm lynched or you're lynched and I'm wrong (and I'm pretty sure it's going to be you or I) I've stopped looking ahead.

You're getting awfully defensive for someone who doesn't have time to defend himself though.

And as far as dblack goes I understand I'm taking a risk by eliminating him from suspicion. But you cannot hedge against every bet in this game so you have make some calls and go with it. If I'm right about him being a vanilla townie, then right now he has to be pretty sure that I am too. If I'm wrong about him, then he might expose himself trying to leverage it, but either way I've given him some help.

If I'm wrong about both Avatar and dblack I'll probably never play this game again.


----------



## manifold

All I know is that If I'm wrong about Avatar then I'm going to laugh my ass off when that is revealed every bit as much as the two mafia scum would be laughing right now.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think mani has exposed himself as scum. Am starting to think that mertex and dblack are not. I think mani is trying to set up dblack though.
> 
> But R.D.'s jumping immediately on the bandwagon with mani while trying to be all nice to me is highly suspicious. Shaitra is a good candidate too for mani's partner. Trying to point to him right now to throw their cover maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't jump on any bandwagon   I explained why I voted and I'm nice, thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Because Rosie said that SB and I should be scum next time, you think that means I'm scum now?
Click to expand...


Yep, your defense is lacking - she voted Mertex that time.    For now my suspicions are stronger towards you. I don't think we can get the votes for her, but you I do. 

Mani asking for protection after seeing us go nuts and lynching, on your lead, a poor innocent quiet man who was probably just hiding his basement makes sense to me.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> The way they are fighting like brother and sister - next time Bones and Avatar should be a Mafia team.
> 
> *Don't think they are this time around.*
> 
> Blackflag needs to come justify his?  herself? Judgment suspended until.
> 
> Mani? Maybe. Dblack? Maybe.
> 
> Mertex didn't make loads of sense to me, either....sowing seeds of confusion.
> 
> So sorry, but *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Since this post is the crux of R.D.'s vote for me, i thought I'd find it to make sure he was reporting it accurately. Looks like he left something key out.

Rosie, our officer, was suspecting mertex. But she said she thought me and SB were _not_ mafia. Why would you leave that out of the quote?

So it's quite possible that she investigated SB or me since it was day 2. Unfortunately there is no way of her ghost telling us who she investigated and what the report said.

She said she didn't think SB was scum. SB turned out to be innocent. She also said she didn't think I was scum. She was right about SB, do you think she was wrong about me?


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't jump on any bandwagon   I explained why I voted and I'm nice, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Because Rosie said that SB and I should be scum next time, you think that means I'm scum now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, your defense is lacking - she voted Mertex that time.    For now my suspicions are stronger towards you. I don't think we can get the votes for her, but you I do.
> 
> Mani asking for protection after seeing us go nuts and lynching, on your lead, a poor innocent quiet man who was probably just hiding his basement makes sense to me.
Click to expand...


Considering you lynched that "poor innocent quiet man" and the both of you are focused on lynching "poor innocent not so quiet me" forgive me if I'm not persuaded.

And if my defense is lacking, why didn't you quote the link which clearly said she doesnt think SB or I are scum?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way they are fighting like brother and sister - next time Bones and Avatar should be a Mafia team.
> 
> *Don't think they are this time around.*
> 
> Blackflag needs to come justify his?  herself? Judgment suspended until.
> 
> Mani? Maybe. Dblack? Maybe.
> 
> Mertex didn't make loads of sense to me, either....sowing seeds of confusion.
> 
> So sorry, but *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this post is the crux of R.D.'s vote for me, i thought I'd find it to make sure he was reporting it accurately. Looks like he left something key out.
> 
> Rosie, our officer, was suspecting mertex. But she said she thought me and SB were _not_ mafia. Why would you leave that out of the quote?
> 
> So it's quite possible that she investigated SB or me since it was day 2. Unfortunately there is no way of her ghost telling us who she investigated and what the report said.
> 
> She said she didn't think SB was scum. SB turned out to be innocent. She also said she didn't think I was scum. She was right about SB, do you think she was wrong about me?
Click to expand...


I just  said that 

She said you were not on the same scum team, not that she knew you weren't scum.    I do think scum caught on and killed her for that post


----------



## manifold

Remaining players' lynch votes cast for non-red mafia lynched:

Moonglow: Mertex, Avatar, Shaitra, dblack
Strollingbones: Avatar, Shaitra, dblack, Mertex
Blackflag: Avatar, R.D. Mertex, dblack

Avatar - All three
Mertex - All three
dblack - All three
Shaitra - two (bones & blackflag)
RD - one (blackflag)
manifold - Zero


If I'm mafia, ^that would be pretty damned impressive.

Of course now I'm second guessing my dblack assumption.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D's really weak excuse for voting for me and Mani's cries for protections make me think that Mani and R.D are the scum now.

This game really is a psychological game. I was actually believing R.D was innocent until he started talking alot more.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Remaining players' lynch votes cast for non-red mafia lynched:
> 
> Moonglow: Mertex, Avatar, Shaitra, dblack
> Strollingbones: Avatar, Shaitra, dblack, Mertex
> Blackflag: Avatar, R.D. Mertex, dblack
> 
> Avatar - All three
> Mertex - All three
> dblack - All three
> Shaitra - two (bones & blackflag)
> RD - one (blackflag)
> manifold - Zero
> 
> 
> If I'm mafia, ^that would be pretty damned impressive.
> 
> Of course now I'm second guessing my dblack assumption.



You got yourself banned before day 2 ended and after day 3 voting concluded. If you hadn't who knows what your votes would have been that day.

In fact, it makes me think you are more likely scum because you come back after the votings lynched blackflag and try to vote for me so you can make this very argument.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way they are fighting like brother and sister - next time Bones and Avatar should be a Mafia team.
> 
> *Don't think they are this time around.*
> 
> Blackflag needs to come justify his?  herself? Judgment suspended until.
> 
> Mani? Maybe. Dblack? Maybe.
> 
> Mertex didn't make loads of sense to me, either....sowing seeds of confusion.
> 
> So sorry, but *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this post is the crux of R.D.'s vote for me, i thought I'd find it to make sure he was reporting it accurately. Looks like he left something key out.
> 
> Rosie, our officer, was suspecting mertex. But she said she thought me and SB were _not_ mafia. Why would you leave that out of the quote?
> 
> So it's quite possible that she investigated SB or me since it was day 2. Unfortunately there is no way of her ghost telling us who she investigated and what the report said.
> 
> She said she didn't think SB was scum. SB turned out to be innocent. She also said she didn't think I was scum. She was right about SB, do you think she was wrong about me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just  said that
> 
> She said you were not on the same scum team, not that she knew you weren't scum.    I do think scum caught on and killed her for that post
Click to expand...


She specifically said she thought we were both townies. It was day two and she could only have investigated 1 of us. You're trying to derive a clue from her when there is no way she could have known that information and absolutely no reason for her to say what she said if she did manage to obtain that information.

If that's your reason for voting for me it's really weak.


----------



## Avatar4321

And yes I am being defensive, you guys are trying to lynch me.


----------



## Avatar4321

I am planning to leave shortly. I have a hot date with my wife and more work to do.

I think I've made my case so far. I hope I am still alive tonight when I can make it back on. We do have several days to make this decision so don't rush it if you don't have to guys. If we rush into a lynch we are playing into mani's hands.


----------



## manifold

I'm still waiting for someone other than Avatar to make a case for his defense.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> I'm still waiting for someone other than Avatar to make a case for his defense.



Much easier than making the case for. Guilty until proven innocent.

If I don't survive it's been a pleasure living in the town with you guys. We could have made a good town if not for them.

Don't forget. You lynch me and the scum win. I'm out.


----------



## manifold

It might be nothing, but what do we know about Avatar outside of this game?

He is a man of faith for whom I suspect lying causes some level of discomfort, even in a game like this.

Notice how using the word 'scum' instead of 'mafia' can turn every one of these posts from a lie to not technically a lie, if he is indeed mafia. I found these four pretty easily and there were many search hits I didn't check. But I couldn't find one single post where Avatar denies being 'mafia'.




Avatar4321 said:


> i think mani has exposed himself as *scum*.






Avatar4321 said:


> R.D's really weak excuse for voting for me and Mani's cries for protections make me think that Mani and R.D are the *scum* now.





Avatar4321 said:


> In fact, it makes me think you are more likely *scum* because you come back after the votings lynched blackflag and try to vote for me so you can make this very argument.





Avatar4321 said:


> Don't forget. You lynch me and the *scum* win. I'm out.


----------



## Shaitra

And yet it can be a very simple explanation as well.  Back on day one several people claimed they were not mafia and they looked very suspicious for doing so.  Avatar may not have said he wasn't mafia because it makes people think you are lying.  Heck, it's one of the reasons that you are suspicious to me.  You claim to be town.  Why should I believe you?


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> And yet it can be a very simple explanation as well.  Back on day one several people claimed they were not mafia and they looked very suspicious for doing so.  Avatar may not have said he wasn't mafia because it makes people think you are lying.  Heck, it's one of the reasons that you are suspicious to me.  You claim to be town.  Why should I believe you?



I haven't once voted for a person lynched. Do you really think I'm good enough at this game to pull that off if I were mafia?


----------



## manifold

I've made what I believe is a convincing enough case against Avatar to conclude that lynching him is the odds on best chance for the town. The only arguments he's made against me is my suspicion of him. He hasn't offered anything of real substance. Because I haven't given him anything substantial to work with... because I'm not trying to muddy the picture, I'm only trying to make sense of it.


----------



## manifold

Again, if anybody can make a case that someone else is a better roll of the dice than Avatar at this point, I'm all ears.


----------



## Shaitra

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet it can be a very simple explanation as well.  Back on day one several people claimed they were not mafia and they looked very suspicious for doing so.  Avatar may not have said he wasn't mafia because it makes people think you are lying.  Heck, it's one of the reasons that you are suspicious to me.  You claim to be town.  Why should I believe you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't once voted for a person lynched. Do you really think I'm good enough at this game to pull that off if I were mafia?
Click to expand...


I don't see the relevance here.  You didn't vote for the first person lynched.  I believe you were pinked before the final vote on day 2 and you weren't back before the vote was finalized on day 3.  So you didn't have a chance to vote for 2 out of the 3.


----------



## manifold

Shaitra said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet it can be a very simple explanation as well.  Back on day one several people claimed they were not mafia and they looked very suspicious for doing so.  Avatar may not have said he wasn't mafia because it makes people think you are lying.  Heck, it's one of the reasons that you are suspicious to me.  You claim to be town.  Why should I believe you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't once voted for a person lynched. Do you really think I'm good enough at this game to pull that off if I were mafia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see the relevance here.  You didn't vote for the first person lynched.  I believe you were pinked before the final vote on day 2 and you weren't back before the vote was finalized on day 3.  So you didn't have a chance to vote for 2 out of the 3.
Click to expand...


I still logged a vote in the second, and tried for the third before I realized it was a done deal.

It might not be that much, but I still say the evidence against Avatar is overwhelmingly more damning than the evidence against me.

I'm still waiting for someone to make a case against anyone else.


----------



## Mertex

I don't have time to discuss this right now, but will be back later.

My suggestion is that we all wait until the last minute to declare our votes....right before the deadline, that way scum doesn't have time to try and talk us out of it.  

We can continue discussing who we think it might be, but not cast our vote till the last.


Just a suggestion.


----------



## manifold

screw that.

either vote for me or vote for avatar and let's be done with this already.

again, unless somebody wants to make a case against someone else...


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> screw that.
> 
> either vote for me or vote for avatar and let's be done with this already.
> 
> again, unless somebody wants to make a case against someone else...



I don't know about waiting till the deadline. But I don't see why everyone should rush to judgment. The only person that is benefited with a rush to judgment is the scum.

As for some of your more recently accusations:

1) scum and mafia are pretty much interchangeable.
2) You're right, I don't have an easy time lying. That doesn't make me mafia or scum or whatever you want to call me.
3) You're lying about my argument against you. In fact, if all there was is your suspicion of me, I wouldn't have voted for you. See, I want to win this game. And i get lynched this round, the mafia wins. I was leaning towards voting for dblack until you begged the doctor to protect you and dblack in order to survive into future rounds. 

It's a very odd request at this stage. Yes, if the scum wins this round doctor protection is all we can hope on to stay in this game. But if the scum get the doctor to vote for them, they win. Or if they get the doctor to vote for someone else and then kill another person, they win.

Then you compounded it by claiming you weren't thinking about future rounds when you obviously were. You were caught lying and you started backpedaling.

Then we have R.D.s extremely odd justification for voting for me. Citing a post by Rosie where she said me and SB ought to be the scum together in the next round but that she thought we were townies this round. She was right about SB being a townie. I don't know if she investigated her or me or someone else, but she was our officer and said she thought I was innocent. You don't think it's just a little odd that I am being lynched by R.D. Because Rosie said he thought I was innocent?

And now despite you thinking we shouldn't have rushed to lynch blackflag you are rushing to lynch me.  You're suspicious of me because i consistently voted for someone who every single person on this thread except, conveniently, you thought was suspicious. And the only reason we don't have something from you saying he was suspicious is likely because weren't around until after we voted and could conveniently say that. If we are all suspecting him and yet somehow you are the only one who know he isn't guilty. Something only Rosie or the scum could have known.

No, my evidence isn't that you are going after me. It's the fact that i keep catching you lying. It's the fact that you have a weak case against me. It's the fact that you are reaching out for the doctor to protect you. It's the fact that you demand everyone else provide argument why I am not the scum instead of providing argument that I am.

You keep bringing up the votes. Yeah. I am 1/3 for picking scum. You're 0 for 3 for picking scum.

I started today thinking you and R.D were likely innocent. I was thinking more mertex, shaitra, or dblack as the scum. But the two of you are acting quickly to lynch me and for weak and even completely illogical reasons. Why are you afraid of taking time to make sure we have this right?

Contrary to your opinion  i was not trying to rush through a vote for blackflag yesterday. I presumed we would all take our vote and discuss which of the people we voted for was the best and why. Then people would shift their votes around. I was thinking of shifting my vote. But i thought id wait to see how the others went. But i get back from work and the whole group shifted to blackflag.

I am not afraid to take time for this vote. I am not going to be exposing myself if I talk more or we discuss things. But you and R.D, the more you speak the more suspicious you are. So I can understand why you want to Rush to judgment. Especially when you win if another townie dies.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> OK, it took a while, but here is the order of votes cast against blackflag.
> 
> Avatar - (suspected scum)
> Mebelle - vanilla townie
> R.D. - ??
> Shaitra - ??
> Mertex - ?? <<-technically the deciding vote, although possibly not aware at the time of how it works.
> dblack - (suspected vanilla townie)
> 
> Avatar tried to change her pick to me after the fact, which wouldn't have changed the outcome regardless.
> 
> Yup, I'm still leaning toward Avatar... heavily.



Actually my vote had been firmly for you...it wasn't until everyone else had gone with BF that I decided to go ahead and change my vote, because I thought it was needed and if I didn't change it nobody would get lynched, and I was afraid the mafia would take me out that night.  I didn't have strong feelings that BF was mafia because he wasn't saying much, almost like he didn't care.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet it can be a very simple explanation as well.  Back on day one several people claimed they were not mafia and they looked very suspicious for doing so.  Avatar may not have said he wasn't mafia because it makes people think you are lying.  Heck, it's one of the reasons that you are suspicious to me.  You claim to be town.  Why should I believe you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't once voted for a person lynched. Do you really think I'm good enough at this game to pull that off if I were mafia?
Click to expand...


That's not fair, you were gone when we voted for SB and BF, so of course you didn't vote for them.

The fact that you were gone (if you are mafia) makes it sort of unfair because we couldn't asses your votes - there weren't any, so at this point I'm not caring too much if you all take me out....next time we should have players that are here the whole time, so everyone is on the same level playing field.  Sorry, [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], but as soon as a player is gone, another should take their place, or the player just removed.


----------



## Shaitra

I noticed that dblack has been very quiet the last few pages.  Is he scum laughing that we are doing all his work for him?


----------



## manifold

Either Avatar or R.D. is mafia, I can at least be certain of that now.

Here is why. If they were both town, then the two remaining mafia would have jumped on the two votes already cast for Avatar(mine and RD's) and won the game. So the only explanation for that not happening is that at least one of them is mafia. Obviously if Avatar is mafia, RD probably isn't, and the second mafia player wouldn't jump on the vote for sure. If Avatar is town and RD is mafia, then they'd need at least one more townie to vote Avatar before they'd have enough to lynch.

Does anybody suspect R.D. at this point?

In the mean time I'm changing my vote:

*Vote: No vote.*


----------



## Wake

Mertex said:


> Sorry, [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], but as soon as a player is gone, another should take their place, or the player just removed.



*That's usually how it works, but because this is a brand new game outside the original site; I was very worried about finding a member to play this game out of the blue, without prior knowledge. Also there's usually at least one back-up player who jumps in should situations like this happen. Basically Mafia's on a new frontier, and the gamescape is very delicate at first, until it becomes established. I do appreciate you making that point, Mertex, and would be willing to talk more with you guys about it post-game.* 

Mani's temp ban does not inch him into either the Town or Scum slot.


----------



## R.D.

Until now it's been pretty much all shots in the dark and luck.  But now I am almost certain due to educated guesswork Avatar is mafia.  

The further the  discussion went yesterday only firmed up my suspicions.  To make the claim if he is lynched the game is over is a last ditched effort to try convince us he's the Dr.   

Wake pretty much told us that BlackFlag was a townie. And Mani picked up on that. 

Wake was going to nudge BlackFlag for not playing. If BlackFlag wasn't playing, then that meant BlackFlag wasn't the one who was voting in the middle of the night to kill people. 

So we voted out someone who was no threat on Avatars pushing. Mani saw that.  He also blasted the integrity of the game because the timeline is not firm. I don't think Mani is mafia for this reason, I thought he was at that point.  It was dumb of me but deliberate of mafia members


Avatar4321 said:


> I don't know if mani's ban prevented him from communicating with his partner. But presuming it did prevent them from communicating, I'd assume the partner took care of the kills without him. Same way they would handle it if one of them was lynched.



Here the accusation is clear he thinks Mani is mafia, but he still pushed to lynch BF, pretending to waffle btwn the two.  I doubt he missed the clues Wake passed on, he just didnt share them like Mani did.  But the mafia team can discuss privately their moves.  Since Mani was already on some lists, thanks Avatar and Mertex, taking out BF was a good plan.  



Avatar4321 said:


> What the heck
> 
> *Vote:Manifold*. Should have done it this afternoon.
> 
> Dont even know if I can change votes after we've reached a majority but before wake counts.



Yes, you do know.  It's been discussed because I asked after the first vote ended before the set deadline.   By the phoney  changing of your vote you tried to appear confused.  You were just setting the stage for the next vote. 

Rosie pushed hard for Mertex, Avatar proclaimed Mertex was not red and poof...Rosie was killed that night.   He has also gone from calling them reds to scum, another attempt to distance himself??

I'm accused of being too quiet lol:, as if) then accused because I'm not....by Avatar.   This may be our last night, so I'm thinking out loud, a lot.


----------



## manifold

From my perspective, I've whittled it down to no worse than a coin toss. As I said in my previous post, I am now certain that either Avatar or RD are mafia, possibly both but highly unlikely. I don't think I can get any closer than a coin toss, so I can tell everyone now that I will only be casting my vote for one of them, and this is where I'm looking to others to help me decide which.


----------



## Shaitra

I agree that both RD and Avatar look suspicious.  I need to look back through the thread and see if I can find sometrhing that convinces me to go one way or the other.  But I still think dblack is too quiet.


----------



## dblack

Shaitra said:


> I agree that both RD and Avatar look suspicious.  I need to look back through the thread and see if I can find sometrhing that convinces me to go one way or the other.  But I still think dblack is too quiet.



I'm quiet because I'm thinking. That's hard for me.  This is actually a fascinating test case for me. The arguments being made tilt me toward voting for Avatar. But my gut tells me mani (methinks he doth protest too much...).

Also, I'm being slightly lazy. I have three or four pages of posts to scour over for discrepancies. I'll have something to say by noon EST.


----------



## Shaitra

Fair enough.    I keep going over the posts looking for clues too.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Either Avatar or R.D. is mafia, I can at least be certain of that now.
> 
> Here is why. If they were both town, then the two remaining mafia would have jumped on the two votes already cast for Avatar(mine and RD's) and won the game. So the only explanation for that not happening is that at least one of them is mafia. Obviously if Avatar is mafia, RD probably isn't, and the second mafia player wouldn't jump on the vote for sure. If Avatar is town and RD is mafia, then they'd need at least one more townie to vote Avatar before they'd have enough to lynch.
> 
> Does anybody suspect R.D. at this point?
> 
> In the mean time I'm changing my vote:
> 
> *Vote: No vote.*



Of course, I suspect RD, but I suspect you and Avatar and dblack...


----------



## manifold

After combing over R.D.'s posts I'm actually leaning a little more toward him than Avatar.

I'm also no longer confident in my previous assessment of dblack. But since I know for a fact that either Avatar or R.D. are mafia, I'm not going to worry about anyone else this round.


----------



## R.D.

For a fact?

The only fact you could know is who you are...and poss. your teammate.

I know for a fact I am not mafia.  This is the first time I've defended myself, contrary to Avartar claiming otherwise.

Working overtime  - Avatar is still my strongest suspect.


----------



## manifold

I don't really know R.D. well enough to spot anomalies in his posting style, but his overall demeanor strikes me as a little bit too cool for school. And there were a couple posts that stuck out as serious red flags, such as this one:



R.D. said:


> *vote:Blackflag*
> 
> Due to other votes there is little choice.  I would think if BF was scum his partner would be prodding him at this point...unless, of course his partner is in the pink and unable to.



First he votes for blackflag claiming he has little choice... there is always a choice.
Then he actually makes a case for blackflag not being mafia (eerily similar to my own), which doesn't make any sense given his decision to vote for him, and then implies I might be BF's partner. And as we subsequently learned, BF was a townie.


----------



## manifold

R.D. said:


> For a fact?
> 
> The only fact you could know is who you are...and poss. your teammate.
> 
> I know for a fact I am not mafia.  This is the first time I've defended myself, contrary to Avartar claiming otherwise.
> 
> Working overtime  - Avatar is still my strongest suspect.



Yes, for a fact.

I know for a fact I'm townie.

Given that, I've been able to deduce that one of you is definitely mafia.


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> Remaining players' lynch votes cast for non-red mafia lynched:
> 
> Moonglow: Mertex, Avatar, Shaitra, dblack
> Strollingbones: Avatar, Shaitra, dblack, Mertex
> Blackflag: Avatar, R.D. Mertex, dblack
> 
> Avatar - All three
> Mertex - All three
> dblack - All three
> Shaitra - two (bones & blackflag)
> RD - one (blackflag)
> manifold - Zero
> 
> 
> If I'm mafia, ^that would be pretty damned impressive.
> 
> Of course now I'm second guessing my dblack assumption.



Another red flag against R.D.

I actually got the above count wrong, and R.D. also voted for bones.

Interesting that he didn't correct me.

He also voted for bones in the first round.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D also voted for Syrenn during the first round. She ends up dead. He did defend himself on day 2 when i mentioned it. I believe he said he just needed to vote for someone that round. I took him at his word. I will need to go back and reread the posts.

I wrote a long post. that didn't get posted because of a computer error. I am not sure what to think of mani's change. I still think mani and R.D. are partners. Is mani worried im onto him and shifting himself to look innocent, or is he really innocent?

I think Mani and R.D are the red scum still. If not both at least one is.


----------



## Avatar4321

Also R.D has made the accusation that I am trying to claim to be the doctor. I am not. I've just taken a position earlier that I will not say whether i am the doctor or vanilla because I don't think it's prudent to announce to the mafia who is vanilla and who is the doctor. If we all claim to be vanilla they can target the doctor through the process of elimination. I want to keep them guessing. I am not changing that now.

I am saying that the scum will win if i get lynched because I am not the scum. If any of us remaining townies, whether vanilla or the Doc, get killed this round the only way to win is if the doctor protects the vanilla townie the scum target. The odds are extremely high in the favor of the scum in that situation. Especially since they still have a roleblocker who can target who they think is the doctor.

So yeah. you lynch me the game is over.

I am also not understanding this "avatar's using different terms for the mafia, clearly he's lying or shifting positions" argument. I've called them scum, mafia, the reds. How does that prove guilt or innocence simply because I call them different things that mean the same exact thing at this point. I've probably moved from using reds to just using scum because there doesn't seem to be a point to call them reds. We know the blues are gone. When i was using it on day 2, we were still differentiating between reds and blues, it seemed prudent to go with that word, now the differentiation doesn't matter as much so why not just call them scum or mafia.


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> I don't really know R.D. well enough to spot anomalies in his posting style, but his overall demeanor strikes me as a little bit too cool for school. And there were a couple posts that stuck out as serious red flags, such as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote:Blackflag*
> 
> Due to other votes there is little choice.  I would think if BF was scum his partner would be prodding him at this point...unless, of course his partner is in the pink and unable to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First he votes for blackflag claiming he has little choice... there is always a choice.
> Then he actually makes a case for blackflag not being mafia (eerily similar to my own), which doesn't make any sense given his decision to vote for him, and then implies I might be BF's partner. And as we subsequently learned, BF was a townie.
Click to expand...

A few things...I am too cool for school, I'm a she and it was after the fact that I made the case for BF.

I made the conclusions based on you're too late additions to the thread.   I have already explained I totally missed what I know think were Wakes hints.  The same with Rosie's hints.  Not similar to your own, it was you, I gave you full credit 

I assumed, still not sure, that puts you clearly in the townie camp.   

I missed your tally, yes I voted SP, she went after Avatar purely on his avatar( giggle) it just seemed like giveaway.  I still don't get why she played as she did.

As for Syreen, that was for shts and giggles 

The only lynch that absolutely ends the game is the Doc.   S/he cannot even try to protect another player lynched.   Who , actually, seems to be doing a pretty bad job seeing that no one has been saved.   Yet Avatar keeps says his death ends it all.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really know R.D. well enough to spot anomalies in his posting style, but his overall demeanor strikes me as a little bit too cool for school. And there were a couple posts that stuck out as serious red flags, such as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote:Blackflag*
> 
> Due to other votes there is little choice.  I would think if BF was scum his partner would be prodding him at this point...unless, of course his partner is in the pink and unable to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First he votes for blackflag claiming he has little choice... there is always a choice.
> Then he actually makes a case for blackflag not being mafia (eerily similar to my own), which doesn't make any sense given his decision to vote for him, and then implies I might be BF's partner. And as we subsequently learned, BF was a townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few things...I am too cool for school, I'm a she and it was after the fact that I made the case for BF.
> 
> I made the conclusions based on you're too late additions to the thread.   I have already explained I totally missed what I know think were Wakes hints.  The same with Rosie's hints.  Not similar to your own, it was you, I gave you full credit
> 
> I assumed, still not sure, that puts you clearly in the townie camp.
> 
> I missed your tally, yes I voted SP, she went after Avatar purely on his avatar( giggle) it just seemed like giveaway.  I still don't get why she played as she did.
> 
> As for Syreen, that was for shts and giggles
> 
> The only lynch that absolutely ends the game is the Doc.   S/he cannot even try to protect another player lynched.   Who , actually, seems to be doing a pretty bad job seeing that no one has been saved.   Yet Avatar keeps says his death ends it all.
Click to expand...


I'm fairly confident wake isn't giving any hints.

The death of any non-mafia is going to end it all. That's why this vote is so important. The odds of us surviving if we don't lynch the scum is extremely low.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. is a her? Well, you learn things everyday. I guess i just havent had enough interactions with her out of this.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really know R.D. well enough to spot anomalies in his posting style, but his overall demeanor strikes me as a little bit too cool for school. And there were a couple posts that stuck out as serious red flags, such as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> First he votes for blackflag claiming he has little choice... there is always a choice.
> Then he actually makes a case for blackflag not being mafia (eerily similar to my own), which doesn't make any sense given his decision to vote for him, and then implies I might be BF's partner. And as we subsequently learned, BF was a townie.
> 
> 
> 
> A few things...I am too cool for school, I'm a she and it was after the fact that I made the case for BF.
> 
> I made the conclusions based on you're too late additions to the thread.   I have already explained I totally missed what I know think were Wakes hints.  The same with Rosie's hints.  Not similar to your own, it was you, I gave you full credit
> 
> I assumed, still not sure, that puts you clearly in the townie camp.
> 
> I missed your tally, yes I voted SP, she went after Avatar purely on his avatar( giggle) it just seemed like giveaway.  I still don't get why she played as she did.
> 
> As for Syreen, that was for shts and giggles
> 
> The only lynch that absolutely ends the game is the Doc.   S/he cannot even try to protect another player lynched.   Who , actually, seems to be doing a pretty bad job seeing that no one has been saved.   Yet Avatar keeps says his death ends it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fairly confident wake isn't giving any hints.
> 
> The death of any non-mafia is going to end it all. That's why this vote is so important. The odds of us surviving if we don't lynch the scum is extremely low.
Click to expand...


Unintentionally maybe.  But the post I referred to was important nonetheless   It's my honest opinion the townies  screwed that vote up royally.  Not so much the mafia/reds/scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> As for Syreen, that was for shts and giggles



Kind of scummy to do. Syrenn was making votes the first day for the same reason and she turned out to be one of the blue scum.

I still think Mani is likely the other red scum. But the more R.D talks the more I am convinced she is definitely one of them.

*Vote: R.D.*


----------



## Avatar4321

I would also say that my vote change does not in anyway indicate that I think we need to rush our votes. We need to take our times and think this out. If more evidence becomes apparent through today's communications or reviews of past discussions I retain my right to change my vote.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Syreen, that was for shts and giggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of scummy to do. Syrenn was making votes the first day for the same reason and she turned out to be one of the blue scum.
> 
> I still think Mani is likely the other red scum. But the more R.D talks the more I am convinced she is definitely one of them.
> 
> *Vote: R.D.*
Click to expand...


No you're not


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Syreen, that was for shts and giggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of scummy to do. Syrenn was making votes the first day for the same reason and she turned out to be one of the blue scum.
> 
> I still think Mani is likely the other red scum. But the more R.D talks the more I am convinced she is definitely one of them.
> 
> *Vote: R.D.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not
Click to expand...


Sith mind tricks don't work on me.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.3*​
*No Vote (4):* Mertex, Shaitra, dblack, manifold

*Avatar4321 (1):* R.D.
*R.D. (1):* Avatar4321


*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop - RosieS
Town Doctor - ?
Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof) - strollingbones
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Blackflag
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Cereal_Killer
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie- Mebelle60
Red Mafia Roleblocker - ?
Red Mafia Goon - ?
Blue Mafia Roleblocker - Syrenn
Blue Mafia Goon - Moonglow
*


*~* With 6 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!
*~* Deadline ends 5/21/14, 7am central.


----------



## manifold

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 4.3*​
> *No Vote (3):* Mertex, Shaitra, dblack
> 
> *Avatar4321 (1):* R.D.
> *R.D. (1):* Avatar4321
> *No-Lynch (1):* manifold
> 
> *The Road So Far...​**
> Town Cop - RosieS
> Town Doctor - ?
> Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof) - strollingbones
> Vanilla Townie - ?
> Vanilla Townie - Blackflag
> Vanilla Townie - ?
> Vanilla Townie - Cereal_Killer
> Vanilla Townie - ?
> Vanilla Townie- Mebelle60
> Red Mafia Roleblocker - ?
> Red Mafia Goon - ?
> Blue Mafia Roleblocker - Syrenn
> Blue Mafia Goon - Moonglow
> *
> 
> 
> *~* With 6 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline ends 5/21/14, 7am central.



I didn't say no-lynch I said no vote.

Are we not allowed to go back to no vote once we've voted for someone?

   [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## Wake

manifold said:


> I didn't say no-lynch I said no vote.
> 
> Are we not allowed to go back to no vote once we've voted for someone?
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]



Oh, ha! That's known as an *unvote. * You guys can unvote or change your votes as much as you want each Day. It's good for bluffing, too. ;-)


----------



## manifold

Ok, then I *unvote*


----------



## Mertex

Now we have Avatar voting for RD and RD voting for Avatar...is this mere revenge?  Okay, I'll throw a vote out there, knowing that we may just end the game if we err.  But I can be convinced otherwise since RD hasn't really said anything I consider suspicious...hell, we all sound suspicious at this point.

*Vote: RD*


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.4*​
*No Vote (3):* Shaitra, dblack, manifold

*Avatar4321 (1):* R.D.
*R.D. (2):* Avatar4321, mertex


*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop - RosieS
Town Doctor - ?
Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof) - strollingbones
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Blackflag
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Cereal_Killer
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie- Mebelle60
Red Mafia Roleblocker - ?
Red Mafia Goon - ?
Blue Mafia Roleblocker - Syrenn
Blue Mafia Goon - Moonglow
*


*~* With 6 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!
*~* Deadline ends 5/21/14, 7am central.


----------



## Shaitra

I"ve been reading back through and more and more it looks like RD is scummy.  

*Vote: RD*


----------



## manifold

I'm willing to take the chance either way.

*Vote: R.D.*

String up the fucker and let's find out if he's scum or if Avatar pulled a rabbit out of the hat.


----------



## Avatar4321

You know, when I said let's take time to think this out I was fully expecting you guys to actually take time.


----------



## Avatar4321

BTW thank you for not lynching me today. My wife thanks you as well.


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> Now we have Avatar voting for RD and RD voting for Avatar...is this mere revenge?  Okay, I'll throw a vote out there, knowing that we may just end the game if we err.  But I can be convinced otherwise since RD hasn't really said anything I consider suspicious...hell, we all sound suspicious at this point.
> 
> *Vote: RD*



The two I pointed out I suspect vote me.  Not surprising.

  You lynch me it's over.  Avatar knows this, I am almost positive.  If _they_ kill me tonight town still has one more chance.  I tried dropping hints earlier, I guess the townies didnt pick them up




1) Kill me, we lose.  I am the Dr.  I'll die and in the night so will another townie.

2) Hope that Avatar is the role blocker and lynch him.  

As I said before, as Dr. I stink, but I did try each night.  Nothing more I can do .   But also I was never blocked, so the mafia never suspected me.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 4.5*​
*No Vote (1):* dblack

*Avatar4321 (1):* R.D.
*R.D. (4):* Avatar4321, mertex, SHaitra, manifold


*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop - RosieS
Town Doctor - ?
Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof) - strollingbones
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Blackflag
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Cereal_Killer
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie- Mebelle60
Red Mafia Roleblocker - ?
Red Mafia Goon - ?
Blue Mafia Roleblocker - Syrenn
Blue Mafia Goon - Moonglow
*


*~* With 6 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!
*~* Deadline ends 5/21/14, 7am central.

*This is a majority lynch.

Death scene incoming.*


----------



## Wake

*Final Vote Count*​
*No Vote (1):* dblack

*R.D. (4):* Avatar4321, mertex, SHaitra, manifold
*Avatar4321 (1):* R.D.







*"Wha-What?!," R.D. screamed in horror.

"Stay away from me! GET BACK!!! Don't hurt my neck! NOOOO!!!!"

The angry mob descended upon R.D. and brought her upon the gallows!

"You're making a huge mistake! I'm the Doctor!"

"Silence!," came a resounding roar. "You're evil, wicked Scum, and your time has come!"

With that, the lever was pulled as R.D., Town Doctor, screamed her last.

*SNAP!*











The members of Town returned to their Town Hall, and bolted the doors in fear of an oncoming assault. However, dblack, Vanilla Townie, decided to hold back and grab some grilled cheese sammiches for the group. 

*B-DOOM!!!*

A MASSIVE explosion ripped through the darkness of night, and something fell on Mertex's car. A damned boot and a half-eaten grilled cheese sandwich! Dblack has been killed by a bomb left by Scum! Guess it was to die for.

Mertex, Avatar, Shaitra, and Manifold looked on in horror. They had been craving those sandwiches.

"Hey, aren't both Scum still alive?," Mertex, Vanilla Townie, wondered aloud... "Oh, ...shit"

"...heh heh..."


















*Schluck!*

A knife plunged in Mertex's skinny belly.

"You're not going anywhere," Avatar, Red Mafia Roleblocker, hissed with soft madness....






"N-NO, HALP...!!!," she screamed!

*SCHUCK!!* *SCHUCK!!!* *SCHLUCK*

Silence~~









"Fuck, oh shit, fuuuck," Manifold, Vanilla Townie, whimpered in silent horror. Sort of like one Steven Colbert being stalked by a huge tarantula who's learned how to box. "Fuck this shit, I gotta get outta here!"

"...where ya going, ya little bitch?," Shaitra ROARED!






"It's TIME to PLAY!!!" 

Shaitra, Red Mafia Goon, pulls out a gun with an awfully wicked, blood-stained metallic sheen. 

*BLAM!*, Manifold minus one clavicle.

Mani bursts through the room and into the long hallway. *Huff... huff... huff...*

"Run, LITTLE RABBIT, run!," she screamed with what could only be described as a pent-up shriek.

*BLAM!*

*BLAM BLAM, BLAM!!!*

*BLAM!!!*

Silence~~















"You really ought to lighten up a bit, Shaitra," Avatar says with a twisted grin. "You can't have slaughter without laughter."

"I don't care," she retorts menacingly. "I'm already bored. There's a nice, sweet Town a few miles away. You good to go?"

"Absolutely," was his only reply.











...and peace finally fell over this little Town...











Nothing could prevent Scum from winning the game.

Congratulations, Avatar4321 and Shaitra!

This completed game is now open for discussion.




Dead QT Thread
Scum QT Thread



Spoiler: All Day & Night Actions



Day 1: 
-Town lynches Moonglow, Blue mafia Goon

Night 1:
-RosieS, Town Cop, investigates Blackflag
-R.D., Town Doc, protects RosieS
-Avatar4321, Red Mafia Roleblocker, roleblocks strollingbones
-Syrenn, Blue Mafia Roleblocker, murders Cereal_Killer
-Shaitra, Red Mafia Goon, murders Syrenn

Day 2:
-Town lynches strollingbones, Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof)

Night 2:
-R.D. protects Avatar4321
-RosieS investigates Avatar4321
-Shaitra murders RosieS
-Avatar4321 blocks Mebelle60

Day 3:
-Town lynches Blackflag, Vanilla Townie

Night 3:
-R.D protects Avatar4321
-However, Avatar4321 roleblocks R.D.
-Shaitra murders Mebelle60

Day 4:
-Town lynches R.D., Town Doctor

Night 4:
-Scum kills dblack uninhibited, for victory

Scum proceeds to murder Town.


*







 [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=48630]BlackFlag[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]


----------



## manifold

Damn. I should've gone with my first instinct.


----------



## Ropey

^ I remember a takeover here that followed that pattern.


----------



## manifold

I blame dblack and Mertex for not jumping in on the Avatar vote when they had the chance.


----------



## R.D.

Congrats Avatar and Shiatra


----------



## dblack

Well played guys.


----------



## dblack

manifold said:


> I blame dblack and Mertex for not jumping in on the Avatar vote when they had the chance.



Can't deny, I dropped the ball. Thought we'd have more time.


----------



## manifold

I'm just kidding, I blame myself for being impatient and just wanting to end it one way or the other.

I wasn't lying, nor was I wrong when I said I knew for a fact that either Avatar or R.D. were Mafia. The way people jumped on RD so soon after that I should've known it included mafia and therefore Avatar was one of them.


----------



## dblack

manifold said:


> I'm just kidding, I blame myself for being impatient and just wanting to end it one way or the other.
> 
> I wasn't lying, nor was I wrong when I said I knew for a fact that either Avatar or R.D. were Mafia. The way people jumped on RD so soon after that I should've known it included mafia and therefore Avatar was one of them.



Indeed. Good observation.


----------



## Wake

*Official USMB Mafia Game #2 is under development.

The Sign-Up thread for #2 incoming. *


----------



## R.D.

I tried, but you can't make people take their medicine


----------



## dblack

The moral would be that when it's that tight, townies need to be VERY careful commItting a vote, because with just two bad votes, the scum will jump in for the rest.


----------



## dblack

Wake said:


> *Official USMB Mafia Game #2 is under development.
> 
> The Sign-Up thread for #2 incoming. *



I'm in. If there's room.


----------



## Wake

*You guys are learning, and faster than I did at that.*


----------



## cereal_killer

Freaking Avatar!!!! Smart mofo lol. He was on my list, but Shaitra??!! Never suspected her for a second. 

Good job ya scummy bastids  Well played!

Mani I thought you and dblack were mobsters. If either one of you turned out not to be one I would have voted for Avatar


----------



## Shaitra

That was fun!   I suppose now though I will be the first suspect in game number 2.


----------



## cereal_killer

dblack got blowed the fuck up too...jeesh


----------



## cereal_killer

Shaitra said:


> That was fun!   I suppose now though I will be the first suspect in game number 2.


you be quiet...I know longer trust you....BANNED!!


----------



## R.D.

dblack said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Official USMB Mafia Game #2 is under development.
> 
> The Sign-Up thread for #2 incoming. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in. If there's room.
Click to expand...


Me too


----------



## Shaitra

cereal_killer said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was fun!   I suppose now though I will be the first suspect in game number 2.
> 
> 
> 
> you be quiet...I know longer trust you....BANNED!!
Click to expand...


You're just lucky Syrenn got to you first!  I would have tortured you a bit before I offed ya!


----------



## Mertex

Damn, I didn't even know the game was over.....


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> I blame dblack and Mertex for not jumping in on the Avatar vote when they had the chance.




I don't blame you. I thought for sure you were Mafia. Avatar played us well.

Congratulations...scum.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> That was fun!   I suppose now though I will be the first suspect in game number 2.





I will never trust you again....ever, scum.


----------



## Shaitra

Are you in for game 2 Mertex?


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> I blame dblack and Mertex for not jumping in on the Avatar vote when they had the chance.



With there comments before the day started I was fully expecting them to. In fact, Shaitra and I planned for that. i told her to make sure she voted for me before i was killed thinking maybe R.D wouldn't vote for me and you would suspect her tomorrow.

Glad Shai held back. Still can't believe i persuaded you guys not to go with me. I guess defending real life scum helped me defend me.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Congrats Avatar and Shiatra



BTW I had you pegged as the doctor last night. I figured it was either you or mebelle just based on the comments the others made. So we killed mebelle and blocked you.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I blame dblack and Mertex for not jumping in on the Avatar vote when they had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deny, I dropped the ball. Thought we'd have more time.
Click to expand...


I thought I was giving you guys all the time you wanted by encouraging you not to rush to a vote. Figured that would throw you off me.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Are you in for game 2 Mertex?





I guess I'll play.......if there is room.  Maybe some that haven't played would like to?


----------



## Wake

*There's no limit on how many can play. The more the merrier, seriously. The combinations and additions are many.*


----------



## dblack

Wake said:


> *There's no limit on how many can play. The more the merrier, seriously. The combinations and additions are many.*



I'm for keeping it simple 'til we get the basics ironed out.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I blame dblack and Mertex for not jumping in on the Avatar vote when they had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you. I thought for sure you were Mafia. Avatar played us well.
> 
> Congratulations...scum.
Click to expand...


Don't feel too bad. I am a criminal defense attorney. It's my job to direct suspicion away from my clients. It just so happens my client today was me..

Plus R.D. and Mani gave me some good openings. If R.D. had stayed quiet instead of letting me egg her on, it would have been a different ending.


----------



## Shaitra

How many people played in the biggest game you hosted Wake?


----------



## Avatar4321

Might be cool to have more people just so we have more chance to keep both mafia teams around. Would have  been more fun if syrenn hadn't turned out to be the blue scum or atleast wasnt so darn good and making us think she wasn't blue scum. We never would have offed her night one if we did. Not to mention moonglow didn't try that hard.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> Might be cool to have more people just so we have more chance to keep both mafia teams around. Would have  been more fun if syrenn hadn't turned out to be the blue scum or atleast wasnt so darn good and making us think she wasn't blue scum. We never would have offed her night one if we did. Not to mention moonglow didn't try that hard.



I played a live game a few years back at GDC with 35 people in it. Had NO idea what was going on however. The whole thing is much more 'my pace' on the message board. Even then, as we saw, I get behind.


----------



## Wake

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I blame dblack and Mertex for not jumping in on the Avatar vote when they had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you. I thought for sure you were Mafia. Avatar played us well.
> 
> Congratulations...scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel too bad. *I am a criminal defense attorney.* It's my job to direct suspicion away from my clients. It just so happens my client today was me..
Click to expand...


Oh, god, lol. I did not know that.


----------



## Wake

Shaitra said:


> How many people played in the biggest game you hosted Wake?



The biggest one was, iirc, 24 players. I am currently moving towards hosting a 34-player game in the future, with more sophisticated mechanics.


----------



## Avatar4321

BTW [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] I know you were thinking you being killed the first round was because someone made it personal. It wasn't. We just knew SB was a good set up for the blue and had to pick someone who voted for moonglow thinking it's likely the blue didn't. You were going to be a threat down the line anyway so bam.

Rosie being the cop was just dumb luck. We weren't going for her originally. I think we wanted to take out mani but he voted for Shaitra that round and we didn't want to rouse suspicion. We figured we could direct voting towards mani or blackflag on day 3.

At that point mani was gunning for me so taking him out was too obvious a lead back to me. We realized this was the last day voting if we could lynch anyone else. and we'd have one more if i got lynched. Mani and mertex were leaders in the pack. But I figured since they both distrusted each other we might be able to persuade them that the other was scum.

The other main leader of the back was mebelle. She is clever and would not have been easy to turn on a number of people. Add to that your guys comments made it clear that either mebelle or R.D was the doctor the only wise move there was to kill mebelle and block R.D.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mani you were right about me and dblack.  You should have trusted your gut. Though you need to work on explaining your reasoning better

SB was right too, but i know that was pure chance.


----------



## MeBelle

Shaitra said:


> That was fun!   I suppose now though I will be the first suspect in game number 2.



Shaitra murders Mebelle60   

And my death scene still sucked!  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  ....


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> Mani you were right about me and dblack.  You should have trusted your gut. Though you need to work on explaining your reasoning better
> 
> SB was right too, but i know that was pure chance.





MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Heck, Id probably suspect myself if I didn't already know my status.* I think this game is designed to make us suspicious of one another and to turn us all into killers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there, counselor.
Click to expand...


I called it [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION] 

Now I know why I was killed off...


----------



## MeBelle

Dang, after reading the scum thread, who knew Avatar was such a schemer? 

If I needed a defense lawyer irl, I'd be looking him up in a heartbeat!


----------



## Ropey

Avatar4321 said:


> The other main leader of the back was mebelle. She is clever and would not have been easy to turn on a number of people. Add to that your guys comments made it clear that either mebelle or R.D was the doctor the only wise move there was to kill mebelle and block R.D.



Smart move.

I'm gonna like this game.


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Dang, after reading the scum thread, who knew Avatar was such a schemer?
> 
> If I needed a defense lawyer irl, I'd be looking him up in a heartbeat!



scheming is fun. I made shaitra do all the dirty work.


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, after reading the scum thread, who knew Avatar was such a schemer?
> 
> If I needed a defense lawyer irl, I'd be looking him up in a heartbeat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scheming is fun. I made shaitra do all the dirty work.
Click to expand...


 hmmmm... scum indeed


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> BTW [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] I know you were thinking you being killed the first round was because someone made it personal. It wasn't. We just knew SB was a good set up for the blue and had to pick someone who voted for moonglow thinking it's likely the blue didn't. You were going to be a threat down the line anyway so bam.
> 
> Rosie being the cop was just dumb luck. We weren't going for her originally. I think we wanted to take out mani but he voted for Shaitra that round and we didn't want to rouse suspicion. We figured we could direct voting towards mani or blackflag on day 3.
> 
> At that point mani was gunning for me so taking him out was too obvious a lead back to me. We realized this was the last day voting if we could lynch anyone else. and we'd have one more if i got lynched. Mani and mertex were leaders in the pack. But I figured since they both distrusted each other we might be able to persuade them that the other was scum.
> 
> The other main leader of the back was mebelle. She is clever and would not have been easy to turn on a number of people. Add to that your guys comments made it clear that either mebelle or R.D was the doctor the only wise move there was to kill mebelle and block R.D.



You had me so fooled I actually protected you twice ...that's how I knew you were scum, but I got it in seconds too late and no one believed me anyhow


----------

